# Naruto Chapter 600 Discussion Thread



## Hexa (Aug 29, 2012)

Puzzle:





Evil said:


> A Threadlike Ink Is A, Anabaptised Pandas Workroom. Baa Fib Cod If Go Nth Sky Lo.
> 
> It's an anagram.





Evil said:


> There is no Oonoki
> 
> The colours are so you know which letters are used for which part of the anagram, and the first one should simply be "Kakashi let rin die" if there is an extra a, then it should be part of the next anagram.



Possible Solution:


navy said:


> -Kakashi let Rin die
> -Madara appears and knows Obito
> -Flashback of Obito dying




-----------


Thread rules


Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 29, 2012)

Kakashi will take off his mask. Unmasked battle starts.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2012)

Next chapter will be Obitos battle against that rock.


----------



## whatuwan (Aug 29, 2012)

In the next chapter...
The scene suddenly switches to Sasuke :


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 29, 2012)

the big 6-0-0

i cannot hide my erection any longer
damn it week, hurry up


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Backstory, flashback - between 600 and 601, all of Tobi's secrets shall be revealed.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Aug 29, 2012)

We'll see why Obito became the masked man and what happened after his supposed death.Obviously we'll witness some more Kakashi's,Guy's and Naruto reactions.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 29, 2012)

*Naruto chapter 600 Prediction*
The beginning of Tobi.

Gai: ...
Kakashi: No...How.....Impossible...you died.
Naruto: Who is that?
Gai: That's Kakashi's former team member, Uchiha Obito.
Naruto: !
Kakashi: Explain....
Obito: Congratulations, you worked hard to see what was underneath my mask, as a gift, I'll tell you everything, it won't matter since you'll all die here.
_Que flashback_
*Dark panel*
????: _Did you record everything?_
????: Yes. This is the one. I need to work fast though, he's nearly dead.
-----------
_Obito's eyes slowly open, he's on some operating desk_
Obito: !!? Where, where am I? How am I....
_Out from the ground comes Zetsu._
Zetsu: Calm down, I'm not the enemy.
Obito: What the hell are you? Where am I!? Answer me dammit!!
Zetsu: We're underneath Konoha.
Obito: !!?
Obito: My right side of my body...what did you do...
Zetsu: I repaired it with my tissue, it's part of my ability, don't question it.
_Black Zetsu comes from the ground_
Black Zetsu: He wants to see him.
Obito: AHH another one!?
Zetsu: Fine, give us a second.
Obito: Where are we going?
Zetsu: You'll see.
----------
_Obito and Zetsu walking down a dark hallway._
Obito: Shit..my bodies too weak... I can barely walk...
Zetsu: Quite. We're here.
_Obito looks up and see's a dark figure sitting on a chair with candles around him._
????: _What's your name boy._
Obito: Obito...Obito Uchiha.
????: _No, from this day fourth you are no longer Uchiha Obito._
Obito; Wha-what the hell? Who the hell are you? I want to see sensei, Kakashia and Rin!
????: _And what for? So they can throw you in the dirt like a dog? So they can use your gifts?_
Obito: !!? What did you say?
_The dark figure puts his hand near the candle, it's all bandages up._
????: I can see darkness in your heart. I can see potential. You are my second coming. 
Obito: Shut up..."Sharingan activates in his right eye" I said shut up!
_Obito charges at the dark figure._
Obito: Fire style- fire ball jutsu!
_Obito burns the dark figure._
Obito: !?
_The dark figure remains, Susano is formed around him protecting him._
????; You think fire can kill me? I was born in fire, fire is my affinity. "A sharingan looks back at Obito."
Obito: !? You're...an Uchiha like me...
_The dark figure stands but has a hard time doing so._
Obito: !!! no...that's impossible....you should be dead... the first--
????: Never speak of his name in front of me.
Obito: I don't understand....what do you want with me...I'm just some weak chunnin from the leaf.
????: Weak...for now. You carry hatred in that heart, from losses. You lost your love, your friend, and your life. Here, I can make that go away.
Obito: ....I only have one eye....I'm useless.
????: One eye is all you need.
_The dark figure starts walking down towards him._
Obito: ...she loved Kakashi...sensei favored Kakashi...everyone looked down on me...and when I got somewhere, or thought I did, I died protecting Kakashi...and Rin...
_Obito looks at the dark figure_
Obito: Teach me. Ma-
????: Quite, you will refrain from calling me by my first name. From this day forward...
_The dark figure reveals himself, he's damaged badly._
Madara: Call me, sensei.
*Chapter 600 End.*


----------



## lo0p (Aug 29, 2012)

After years of doing everything in his power to convince us that Tobi is Obito, It's finally revealed that Tobi isn't Obito and he's just using Obito's body.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 29, 2012)

Deadway said:


> [sp]*Naruto chapter 600 Prediction*
> The beginning of Tobi.
> 
> Gai: ...
> ...


i like this one

i like it a lot
give me some old worn out damaged madara being an evil fuck hell yes

except wouldn't that make his edo tensei also old?


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 29, 2012)

I predict that the 600th chapter will reveal that Obito is the son of Uchiha Kagami who is the son of Uchiha Madara or Uchiha Izuna. It will also reveal that Obito activated his Mangekyo Sharingan & used Kamui to teleport himself away from the falling boulders just a second before they completely fell on him.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 29, 2012)

Flashback is gong to happen


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 29, 2012)

Kishi is gonna cut to Sasuke and Orochimaru.


----------



## Penance (Aug 29, 2012)

*599=reveal and Obito flashback part 1* CONFIRMED
600=Obito flashback part 2 and Juubi revival
601=Dynamic Entry Madara


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

The beginning of the longest flashback in Naruto manga.
And probably Kakashi pulling a Luke Skywalker reaction.


----------



## Penance (Aug 29, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Kishi is gonna cut to Sasuke and Orochimaru.



Not until 602...


----------



## KingJiraiya (Aug 29, 2012)

We've been at Tobi for a bit - 600 will be a switch to Sasuke or Kage's


----------



## Chuck (Aug 29, 2012)

we find out that's only Obito's face.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 29, 2012)

Flashback continues to show his 'death' and later Rin's. Tobi goes nuts and yells at Kakashi.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito better have a good motive for this >:V. I'll rage so hard if it's because of that Rin bitch.


----------



## Fay (Aug 29, 2012)

I kind of hope that the alliance will finally show their faces


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 29, 2012)

*Chapter 600 Prediction*:   The Wrath of Madara

Kakashi and Gai are in shock, Obito smirks and gives the arbitrary "Hi Kakashi" line.   Some talk, then begins a longer flashback of the past.   And we begin to learn the tragedy that turned Obito into Madara.


----------



## Kagemizu (Aug 29, 2012)

Tobi's Henge no jutsu releases its someone else


----------



## tomatoxcherrylover (Aug 29, 2012)

Flash backs. How he managed to get through his death, about Rin, why he descended down the evil path, why he hates Kakashi  and all the why you can think of why he became Tobi.

However, still possible that it may switch to the Kages, Sasuke , the Shinobi alliance or any other scene.


----------



## Krippy (Aug 29, 2012)

More flashbacks n' shit.


----------



## Deepest-Tempest (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito is gonna pull a Stinkmeaner on Kakashi in next week's chapter.


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll be seriously pissed off if Kishi doesn't give a good explanation for this.

Obito going evil over something like Rin dying will be ridiculous. I'm hoping he was found and mindfucked by Madara.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 29, 2012)

Next chapter Orochimaru will explain Obito's origins in one panel whereas Obito himself explains it to Kakashi and co in the other panel.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 29, 2012)

Next chapter, story retcon. 

Nah, it now seems like the perfect time for the story to switch over to Sasuke and Orochimaru. That seems like the best option for us to get the best explanation about Obito.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 29, 2012)

All I want is an explanation how the hell this is supposed to work.


----------



## Shippochan (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito will explain why he become the way he is. I know it will have something to do with Madara, Zetsu, or Nagato. I just hope it will all make sense after a couple chapters because this really is a huge surprise.


----------



## V The Wonderman (Aug 29, 2012)

- The very fist page continues exactly where we left. Obito speaks, answering the 
question of 'You are....Obito...?' with a word. 'No.' It's the chapter's title, 'No.' And
that is how, everything said here in the next six days goes to the toilet. And the, In next six days of september, this board goes haywire. 

2017: ..."And that is how, Kishi took the crown of Trollking if not a place next to 
the glorius Second Mizukage. Did you like the bedtime story, son?"


----------



## Wax Knight (Aug 29, 2012)

I predict a lot of explanation!


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 29, 2012)

whatever the reason... he is responsible for kushinas and minatos deaths... and all narutos suffering durring his young life... so naruto will not forgive that he lost his parents for some foolish plan and maybe revange for rin's death


anyway for next chapter I suspect more flashbacks of obito and kakashi... and mostly kaksahi will do most of the talking...


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm gonna go ahead and predict, even if it seems unlikely, that Rin had the Rinnegan eyes, died and Obito took them. 

Or, I'll just predict something very important surrounds Rin. *nod nod


----------



## KillerFlow (Aug 29, 2012)

Plot twist: there were 2 Tobis. This one which is Obito, and the long haired one, Izuna.


----------



## NO (Aug 29, 2012)

Crackpot timeline/explanation revealed:

*Act 1 - Planning*
- Hashirama beats Madara
- Madara escapes, heavily injured
- Using Hashirama's cells, he's able to heal and extend his life further (possibly assisted by Orochimaru)
- He thinks about life and its ordeals, comes up with this master plan called Tsuki no Me

*Act 2 - Organization*
- Madara meets Nagato when he was a child and gives him rinnegan, transparently (or possibly while he was aware). Jiraiya thinks he got rinnegan because he is the chosen one but this is wrong
- As Nagato grows up, Madara eventually meets him, Yahiko, and Konan in person. Telling them about life's affairs and problems, he convinces them that there is no end to hatred (talking about the war) and he has a plan to fix that
- Tells Yahiko, Nagato, and Konan to create Akatsuki for the purpose of gathering tailed beasts and that he will join under an alias eventually to lead them
- Madara goes off to control the Mizukage to ease the capture of the beasts and makes sure the politics are running in his favor
- Meanwhile, Yahiko dies and Nagato begins recruiting badass people like Deidara
- Madara meets Kisame while controlling Mizukage

*Act 3 - Pupil*
- During the war, Madara saves Obito from apparent death
- This is where the mind-altering event happens, Madara (as well as Rin's death) changes Obito and he becomes very dark and different
- Obito trains under Madara, learning how to master his sharingan, close combat, as well as other things while learning about him, his history with the clan, and Akatsuki
- Madara believes he has become a fine ninja and tells him that he is required to obtain the nine tails for the Akatsuki as Madara is too weak and Akatsuki must remain in the shadows
- Obito accepts the task and they wait a few years for Kushina to get pregnant as it is the perfect time for when the seal gets weak
- Madara obtains intelligence from Orochimaru (who hears from Danzo) that Kushina is having her kid soon
- Under the guise of "Tobi", Obito attacks, caring little for the status of the village but ultimately fails
- Madara praises him as he was able to end Minato, a possible threat to Akatsuki and making it thousands of times easier to get the Kyuubi now

*Act 4 - The Massacre and Madara's Last Days*
- Somewhere around this time, Madara creates Zetsu
- Eventually Madara (under the Tobi mask) and Itachi contact each other through misc. means
- The clan massacred, Madara [Tobi] avenges his pride (since the Uchiha shat on him for trying to lead Konoha)
- He's able to take all sharingan from the dead corpses. Madara [Tobi] invites Itachi to meet up with Nagato to join the Akatsuki since he has nowhere to go. 
- After explaining his goals, Itachi agrees to join and disguisingly helps Akatsuki with their plans but in reality only wanting to look out after Sasuke
- Madara gives Obito a sharingan
- Madara tells Obito about his days being numbered, that he should go under the Tobi disguise as Madara letting no one know about his fake identity [Madara] except Nagato
- Madara tells Obito to eventually spill the beans to Nagato about his true identity and eventually resurrect him as all tailed beasts are acquired

*Act 5 - Enter Tobito*
- Tobi [Obito] joins Akatsuki and becomes Deidara's new partner
- Itachi, at this point, still thinks Tobi is Madara, just acting like an idiot to avoid suspicion, but never talks to him -- while Nagato talks to Tobi (acting as if he is Madara) to get reacquainted 
- One by one, Akatsuki members die and Tobi assumes leadership after Nagato dies and Konan defects
- Mad about not being able to resurrect Madara, Tobi talks to Kisame, making sure they are on the same page
- Tobi recruits Sasuke and his gang
- Tobi declares war and lets Sasuke have his fun with the kages
- Tobi kills Konan and gets the rinnegan
- Kabuto meets with Tobi and the war begins


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Aug 29, 2012)

Prediction:

turns out that Obito is infact... RIN! wearing obito's face as a mask


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 29, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> All I want is an explanation how the hell this is supposed to work.


this.

i just wanna see how kishi will manage to pull this.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 29, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Obito better have a good motive for this >:V. I'll rage so hard if it's because of that Rin bitch.



Girls are serious buisness


----------



## Addy (Aug 29, 2012)

Addy makes more thread about how butthurt he is


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

It would be really stupid and childish of Obito if he started all of this because he didn't score a relationship out of Rin. However, if it is because she died and he didn't want to lose anyone else or have anyone else lose someone, then it makes sense.

He's the good bad guy.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 29, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Kakashi will be all "Obito...no...it can't be you" *Starts walking closer* Guy will tell Kakashi not to get so close, Kakashi will continue to be all "No no no, why why why", Naruto may or may not know what's going on(Maybe Kakashi told him about Obito off panel), Killerbee might get a word in. Tobi will maybe explain, although he could be more silent, Kakashi might be more of the focus in this chapter where at the end Kakashi declares he'll finish Tobi off himself(Maybe take off his mask...just because).
> 
> I kind of hope Tobi doesn't start just explaining stuff now, I'd rather that happen when he's under Kakashi's foot or whatever, where emotions pile up and everyone just starts the drama. Plus this would buy Tobi more time for Juubi to revive. Once Juubi is revived Tobi will end up revealing he's not Obito, but The Rock that killed Obito and that it was just buying time and trolling...mostly trolling.
> 
> I suppose that last part might not happen, but it's likely enough I believe



Chapter 600-Kakashi's Plea!

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Chapter starts with Tobi's face shown, and Kakashi still in shocked*
Side Text-An unbearable truth!
Kakashi: No...it...it can't be you...no, it's just no possible...
*Kakashi starts walking closer to Tobi, he's exhausted and whatnot*
Guy: Hold on Kakashi, don't let this get to you, you have to-
*Close up on Kakashi face that is completely shattered*
Guy(Thinking): It's no use...The truth is...this isn't something I think anyone could accept so easily, I can't let Kakashi get himself killed over this though!
*Guy looks at Naruto and they nod, Guy runs past Kakashi and towards Tobi*
Tobi: ...
*Tobi slips through him, Naruto comes from behind to attack but it doesn't work*
Tobi: ...
Guy: Rgh!
Naruto: Come on Kakashi snap out of it, we have to finish this!
*Kakashi still walking towards Tobi, still with his face shattered*
Kakashi: ...
Naruto: I've never seen him like this before...*Thinking*...I can understand how he feels completely though *Sasuke picture background thingy*
Naruto: Killerbee, help us out here!
Killerbee: You got it!
*Killerbee swings at Tobi, with Guy and Naruto getting ready to hit, Killerbee slips through Tobi, Guy's and Naruto's attacks don't work*
Guy: It's no use!
Naruto: ?!
*Naruto loses his Kurama mode thingy*
Naruto: Darn it, reached my limit...we can't give up though!
*Naruto goes to attack Tobi*
Guy: Wait Naruto!
*Tobi easily hits Naruto back. Naruto lands next to Guy*
Naruto: Rgh!
Guy: We needs Kakashi for this...
*Tobi stares at Kakashi, and Kakashi stares at him*
Kakashi: Please...Obito...just tell me why...tell me why you've done all this. 
Tobi: ...
Kakashi: I just want to know Obito...I can help you...
Tobi: I don't need anyone's help, Moon Eye Plan is all I need...IT'S ALL ANYONE NEEDS!!!
Kakashi: Obito...
*Kakashi has a flashback, I'm just going to skip over it, it's basically stuff after Obito's death and whatnot. Flash back ends*
Kakashi: Obito...
Tobi: ...
Kakashi: I'm going to finish you off with my own hands!
Tobi: ?!
Guy: Kakashi...
Naruto: ...*Naruto looks a little stun*
Kakashi: *Tears roll down from Kakashi's Sharingan eye* That's how I'm going to help you my friend!
End Text-Kakashi's determination put to the ultimate test.





Thoughts on how the next few chapters will go:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 600-Kakashi's determination to fight Obito.
Chapter 601 and 602-Fighting between Kakashi and Obito.
Chapter 603 and 604-Kakashi subdues Obito, Kakashi still questioning Obito, Obito's emotions get to him and explain all.
Chapter 605-Obito gets out from Kakashi's grip, Naruto or Kakashi or both talk sense into Obito. Obito realizes his wrongs. Gedo Mazo's ice cream headaches have calmed down. Naruto or whoever tell Obito to stop it, Obito says something like "It can't be stopped now...". 
Chapter 606-Madara fighting the Kages still, Kages still not doing good, basically dead. Stuff happen, a powerful force is felt by everyone there, Madara laughs evilly saying it's done, and goes off. We see Sasuke and Orochimaru and that who also feel the force, Sasuke wonders what that was, Orochimaru tells him not to worry about it for now, Orochimaru thinks to himself that the Juubi has been revived now. Randomly panels of around the world feeling the force(...). Chapter ends with Juubi revived and shown.
Chapter 607-Stuff.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 29, 2012)

tons of pages explaining how Obito is Tobi.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Aug 29, 2012)

It's gonna switch to madara or back to sauske and orochimaru. My bet is madara because we just left off from sauske and orochimaru. Then through madara's story or sauske and orochimarus story we will get hints of who/what tobi really is. Then it will finally switch back to tobi saying "NOPE!! I TOLD YOU I'M NO ONE! BUT IF YOU WANT ME TO BE OBITO THEN I'LL BE OBITO! JUST LIKE I WAS MADARA AND A GOOFY NINJA NAMED TOBI. NONE OF THAT MATTERS AT THIS POINT, *ONLY MY MISSION MATTERS*".  Kakashi and guy look at each other dumbfounded, what is going on!!!!? END CHAPTER.


Madara obviously knows/is aware of tobi. 

Tobi clearly was in contact with orochimaru and danzo or knew of their plans.  

Something is wrong with his body. He doesn't care if he gets damage

Has  knowledge of the ninja world and it secrets rivaling great elder ninjas of the narutoverse.

This will also be a perfect double twist. Tobi being plan ol obito is anti climatic as fuck. Kishi holding on to a secret this long just for it to be a fodder uchiha lol please.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 29, 2012)

Flashbacks, this time with text: We are shown Madara meeting Obito 

oh and Kakashi hyperventilates


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Kakashi tears incoming.


----------



## Wax Knight (Aug 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> Addy makes more thread about how butthurt he is



I will make one too. But people are doing that for me right now. 

The next chapter should explain how and why and when did Obito survive, and why in the world is he acting as Madara's little pet


----------



## Sacrass (Aug 29, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Crackpot timeline/explanation revealed:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




This actually makes sense, but I'm having somewhat of a problem believing Madara would be alive during the Massacre... And, to boot, that he'd be able to kill someone at the ripe old age of... ~75?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 29, 2012)

we will discover why obito claimed that itachi figured out almost everything about him, and why itachi claimed that madara was still alive to sasuke


----------



## Deana (Aug 29, 2012)

My hopeful prediction is Gai gets to Rider kick Obito the exact same way he did as a kid.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 29, 2012)

I could see Kakashi ripping off his mask and heavily breathing


----------



## Ricky Sen (Aug 29, 2012)

Kakashi sets the precedent as the first ninja to die from hyperventilation. With all these uber-emotional ninjas running around it was bound to happen eventually. A true trail-blazer even in death. 

R.I.P White Incisor


----------



## Nic (Aug 29, 2012)

More flashbacks and Kakashi starts crying.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a question or a couple... 

How many chapters do you think it's going to take to explain this BS?

And how many chapters do you think it's going to take for people to get over this "Shocking" revelation?


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 29, 2012)

If Kishi doesn't make Kakashi fucking explode with emotion, I will lose it. Literally his entire way of life being flipped upside down after all the shit he's gone through, and all he has is a sigh or something and I will be pissed.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 29, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> I have a question or a couple...
> 
> How many chapters do you think it's going to take to explain this BS?
> 
> And how many chapters do you think it's going to take for people to get over this "Shocking" revelation?


i dont know if i prefer kishi to simply reveal it clearly at chapter 600, or switch focus to let the idea sink in before revealing further information


----------



## Capacity (Aug 29, 2012)

In the flashbacks we see Guy kickin Obito's ass, so I'm guessing Guy is gonna get his ass kicked by Obito


----------



## Mider T (Aug 29, 2012)

I predict an explanation.


----------



## auem (Aug 29, 2012)

one thing that bugs me is-while tobi has scars which perfectly fit obito's condition prior to being buried totally,his face is still quite a bit different than  what i expected...

small gui,kakashi,genma,ebisu all looks perfect miniature of their current physiques....but i can't identify the same thing with kid obito..even after editing his scars to normal....


----------



## Algol (Aug 30, 2012)

i ahve a feeling it's a switch, but if not, i bet kakashi's mask coming off soon


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 30, 2012)

We will finally see Kakashi's face  


or maybe we will see Obito finally use his great fireball jutsu.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 30, 2012)

I think atleast there will be two or three flashback episodes


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 30, 2012)

It's time to start the longest flashback ever!


----------



## chan (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Rain (Aug 30, 2012)

Huge Obito character development inc.


----------



## falconzx (Aug 30, 2012)

+1 for you.......


----------



## ed17 (Aug 30, 2012)

obito flashback after being smashed by the boulder


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 30, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto chapter 600 Prediction*
> The beginning of Tobi.
> 
> Gai: ...
> ...



really like it



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Chapter 600-Kakashi's Plea!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I LOVE that one. seriously, if that is even close to what happens i will be a cheering fangirl (Kakashi needs to be the one to deal with Obito now, forget Naruto soloing him)



Rasendori said:


> If Kishi doesn't make Kakashi fucking explode with emotion, I will lose it. Literally his entire way of life being flipped upside down after all the shit he's gone through, and all he has is a sigh or something and I will be pissed.



agreed. i expect a serious breakdown from him, Obito is the reason he is the good person he is today. poor Kashi-kun


----------



## Burke (Aug 30, 2012)

Id love if obito just said "i aint gotta explain shit" and he continues to go all out on them


----------



## Xin (Aug 30, 2012)

Obito will comfirm himself and the big flashbackstory begins


----------



## Elman Sword (Aug 30, 2012)

Instead of the entire fanfic/spoiler, a preview 

*Kakashi* - Are you Obito?

*Tobi* - Haven't I already told you? I am no one. My only purpose is to bring peace. Peace can only be established after justice is brought to the world. Justice to those who have continuously created war and death for others at the expense of their own material benefits. How can you shout peace when the villages that you belong to have killed and murdered many. Do you really think that its reasonable to assume that history can be so easily forgotten? As the aggressors you have no right to claim peace. Justice will be served. You will all exist as slaves in a mindless world. That is your punishment. And then, you can have your peace. No more death and war. No more supposed heroes wasting their lives for comrades who condemn their death. Itachi, Danzo, Sukamo, Shisui, Izuna and the others all died, and for what? Peace? They didn't achieve it. They died as criminals. There is no such thing as heroes, only fools and criminals. 

*Kakashi* - .... Obito, you ...

*Naruto* -  Kakashi Sensei, do you know him? 

_Kakashi with tears in his eyes looking down, in a soft voice:_
*
Kakashi* ... He .. he ... h'was my best friend. You understand don't you Naruto?

----------------------------------------------------

On a separate note, it seems that with every generation, there has been a shady comrade/fellow pupil:

Hashirama / Madara

Hiruzen / Danzo

Jiriya / Orochimaru

Minato / Nagato

Kakashi / Obito

Naruto / Sasuke

Quite interesting


----------



## Klue (Aug 30, 2012)

Tobi admits that he really isn't Obito, forum rages.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 30, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi admits that he really isn't Obito, forum rages.



I can imagine that:
Tobi: "What, Obito? Oh, no. I'm Obito's twin. We were separated at birth and this scaring happened during a cooking accident when I burned my face."


----------



## Escargon (Aug 30, 2012)

Kakashi: ...

Obito: ...

*Kakashi almost faints breathing deeply*

Kakashi: ....Why?

Obito: Haha, ill tell you why.

*Switches to Orochimaru and Sasuke talking and meeting some people under shadows*

*Switches to Obito again*

Yes, that day. Where you left me alone under the stones. Where not even the Hokage bothered to dig in. 

*Flashback of Obito being inside the rocks but know that he survived*

*Obito closes his eyes* 

Obito: Yes, that day. I got saved.

Kakashi, Naruto and Gai: ?!

Flashback of someone using a wood jutsu to remove all those stones. Another masked man looking at Obitos helpless crushed body.

Chapter ends.


----------



## Saru (Aug 30, 2012)

I predict more trolling. Or compromise.


----------



## Klue (Aug 30, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I can imagine that:
> Tobi: "What, Obito? Oh, no. I'm Obito's twin. We were separated at birth and this scaring happened during a cooking accident when I burned my face."



Not Obito? I'll take it.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 30, 2012)

he is not obito 
i will bet on this


----------



## Augors (Aug 30, 2012)

It's going to switch back to Madara again.


----------



## Fay (Aug 30, 2012)

I predict Rin, Rin, Rin...in a flashback . Kakashi's side of the story please


----------



## Eternity (Aug 30, 2012)

I predict Obito talking.


----------



## vered (Aug 30, 2012)

flashbacks.or perhaps even a small part of fighting, with the Rinnegan finally being used before the big flashback Nagatos style starts.


----------



## On and On (Aug 30, 2012)

i predict sasuke, orochimaru and co.  kishi loves switching scenes right at a climactic moment


----------



## Marsala (Aug 30, 2012)

OK, new theory:

Flashback to after Obito's world got rocked. Obito wakes up in Tobi's dinosaur graveyard hideout. His body has been mysteriously repaired. But there's a voice in his head that claims to be Uchiha Madara, who says that he was responsible for saving Obito and then entered his body.

Obito goes back to Konoha and finds Rin. "Madara" (not actually Madara, who died a decade before) takes control and forces Obito to kill Rin, awakening his Mangekyou Sharingan. Obito escaped into Kamuiland. Kakashi finds Rin, who dies in front of him saying something enigmatic about Obito.

"Madara" tells Obito that Rin can be resurrected with Rinne Tensei, which can be performed by Nagato's Rinnegan. If Obito agrees to help "Madara" complete the Eye of the Moon plan, "Madara" will allow Obito to save Rin. Obito consents and attacks Konoha. He also finds Nagato and convinces him to start Akatsuki Mk. II as a group of 10 super evil ninja, as well as mind controlling Yagura and attempting to clone himself which produces Zetsu.

While visiting the Uchiha shrine (and plotting with Danzou), Obito is tailed by Itachi. Posing as Madara, he agrees to help wipe out the Uchiha clan. Later, he tells Pain to assign Kisame as Itachi's partner.

Also Obito's reason for posing as goofy Tobi may be explained... or not.

We cut to the present. Obito believes that if he fulfils the Eye of the Moon plan, the world will be at peace and he can save Rin and anyone else whom he has had killed. Naruto shouts out why this is bad blah blah free will blah blah no meaning in life without death blah.


----------



## On and On (Aug 30, 2012)

Marsala said:


> OK, new theory:
> 
> Flashback to after Obito's world got rocked. Obito wakes up in Tobi's dinosaur graveyard hideout. His body has been mysteriously repaired. But there's a voice in his head that claims to be Uchiha Madara, who says that he was responsible for saving Obito and then entered his body.
> 
> ...



Obito did all of this to resurrect Rin?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 30, 2012)

On and On said:


> Obito did all of this to resurrect Rin?



Better than doing it because he's so upset about her dying.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 30, 2012)

Marsala said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another good theory, I bet it'll be better then what we actually get.


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Aug 30, 2012)

Kakashi dies....


----------



## A7X (Aug 30, 2012)

Mo flashbacks n shit. Hopefully a panel on Sasuke. Anything to make it a memorable chapter, it is the big 600.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 30, 2012)

Obito is actually Jiraiya in a henge /trollface

Cue Jiraiya's flashback


----------



## ShadeX23 (Aug 30, 2012)

-Flashback to what happened AFTER Obito got crushed
-Obito berating Kakashi more, and finally ending the mystery of their mangekyo, Rin's fate, etc
-Madara arrives, and explains everything himself
-We switch to Sasuke and Ororchimaru, but the person they're going to see has a massive role in Obito's current status, among other things (I think this person is either Shisui or Fugaku)
-Konoha 11 get their butts in gear and finally arrive after like, 3 months of running
-Kishimoto gets sick and tired of peoples' bitch-fit about how Obito being Tobi is terrible writing and decides to focus all of his efforts on Rock Lee and His Ninja Pals

In any case, I just wanna call a few things for what is to come, some obvious, some being complete shots in the dark:

-While Rin is one reason Obito is probably the way he is now, I doubt it is the only one. However, her death is DEFINITELY what activated both Obito and Kakashi's mangekyo. 

-Sasuke revived Orochimaru because the scroll is an Edo Tensei for the Uchiha clan. He also, again, wants to see either his father, who was behind the coup, or Shisui, who knew his brother better than anyone.

-Shisui, somehow, is related to Obito. I only say this because so far, all the ones who have been able to unlock the mangekyo (besides Kakashi) have brothers, and Shisui definitely looks similar to Obito and has gotten a good amount of attention in the manga as of late. Plus, how did Shisui get HIS Mangekyo sharingan? This is a complete shot in the dark, but I just have a very strong hunch about this.

I could say more, but I've already made theories for that, and I'll just hope that Kishi's explanations both tie up EVERYTHING (and I do mean everything) and blow some minds.. in the good way, of course.


----------



## lain2501 (Aug 31, 2012)

Kakashi asking "Are you Obito"?
Tobi saying : "No"

LOL!


----------



## Revolution (Aug 31, 2012)

Obito is no more.  There is only Tobi.  
Tobi. Tobi. Tobi.

Now there is the Naruto in the Void problem.

This is what I think. I will not connect the dots, but I will tell you how one thing happened then another. Obito had to become a root ANBU under Danzo to protect the village. The graduation test pit two ANBU together to fight for the death. Obito won, then discovered who had lost to him. Rin. White-Zebra Tobi is different from Orange Mask Tobi. White-Zebra mask (decesed?) Tobi was impresonated by Obito who wore Orange Mask to infiltrate Akatsuki and destroy it from the inside out. Obito went rouge at an unspecified time during his spying. Danzo died. What is Obito to do but carry on what he started?


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Aug 31, 2012)

Flashback/maybe small dialogue with troll change of subject or battle FTW


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 31, 2012)

I suspect that Tobi is going to retreat and the moon's eye plan be temporarily put on hold.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 31, 2012)

If we get a new flashback I imagine that we might learn a bit more about Zetsu. It seems like all the Zetsus have been whiped out yet we still know very little about Zetsu despite being the closest to Tobi the whole time. If anyone played a part in Obito's rescue and change of heart Zetsu is the most likely candidate.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 31, 2012)

Zetsu won't be around for a while.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 31, 2012)

I think now things will change in terms of the tide of the battle. Obito has been unmasked so he might now start his counter and his attacks will be stronger. The explanations/flashbacks could be put on hold for now or else we'll have an action-packed chapter with some vague pieces of info being given.

Now that he isn't wearing a mask he can use some Katons and enhance their flames with the fan as it has always been speculated. Or shoot S/T Katons from his dimension like he did with the stakes and shurikens with his Kamui, that would be awesome to see.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 31, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Zetsu won't be around for a while.


Not in present day certainly but if we're getting a flashback of what made Obito become Tobi I have a feeling Zetsu will be there.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 31, 2012)

The amount of Tobi = Obito sigs and supporters grew so quickly. Hah, fucking pussies and seasonal fad people. I feel no shame in admitting I believed Tobi wasn't Obito.

It still doesn't make sense and creates more than 10 plot holes, but hey, it happened. Way to destroyer a ruthless villain, Kishi, and turn him into a failure kid with issues.

//HbS


----------



## Elman Sword (Aug 31, 2012)

A Continuation from my previous fanfic:

Kakashi - Are you Obito?

Tobi - Haven't I already told you? I am no one. My only purpose is to bring peace. Peace can only be established after justice is brought to the world. Justice to those who have continuously created war and death for others at the expense of their own material benefits. How can you shout peace when the villages that you belong to have killed and murdered many. Do you really think that its reasonable to assume that history can be so easily forgotten? As the aggressors you have no right to claim peace. Justice will be served. You will all exist as slaves in a mindless world. That is your punishment. And then, you can have your peace. No more death and war. No more supposed heroes wasting their lives for comrades who condemn their death. Itachi, Danzo, Sukamo, Shisui, Izuna and the others all died, and for what? Peace? They didn't achieve it. They died as criminals. There is no such thing as heroes, only fools and criminals. 

Kakashi - .... Obito, you ...

Naruto -  Kakashi Sensei, do you know him? 

_Kakashi with tears in his eyes looking down, in a soft voice:_

Kakashi ... He .. he ... h'was my best friend. You understand don't you Naruto?

_Naruto looks at Tobi and thinks of Sasuke_

Naruto: Why ... !!!!? 

Tobi: That's none of your concern. You should be worried about your lives. As soon as the Juubi awakens, the hope that you bring to your comrades will be crushed. I will show the world that heroes don't exist and don't need to exist.

Kakashi: Obito, so you were responsible for Sensei's death?

Tobi/Naruto: ... 

Kakashi: There are so many things I want to ask you right now ... 

Tobi: Fine. Since your demise is imminent, I'll tell you what happened.

Tobi: The boy you knew as Obito died under the rock, well almost. 

Kakashi: ??!

Tobi: He was rescued by Nagato and Zetsu. Zetsu used his DNA and abilities to restore parts of his body while Nagato revived his Sharingan with Rinne Tensei. Zetsu then injected parts of Madara's DNA into the boy as well as his memories. 

Tobi: You see, I am not the child you speak of. I am in fact a hybrid. My goal ambitions are the same as Madara's and my objective was to initially have him revived. However, that was thwarted by you Naruto.

Kakakshi/Naruto: ....

Tobi: Nagato initially existed as a mentor towards me. He was a weak and a broken man. So easily manipulated. In time I became the master. Many secrets were kept from that fool. After I survived the battle at the valley of the end, I was left wounded. Through experimentation I lingered on but my ocular prowess became stronger. I eventually gained the Rinnegan. To extend my life force further, I had to achieve the ultimate body. A body that would truly transform me into the Sage. The body of an Uzumaki.

Kakashi/Naruto: ?!

Tobi: As well as destroying the threat of the accursed Uzumaki, I was to rear a young child who would become my vessel. That was to be Nagato. However, I met resistance at their hands. Although I was successful in destroying their village, I was finally defeated by their elder. However, to reserve my eyes, they were transplanted into the young Nagato. His Uzumaki body was full of vitality. I then gave instructions to Zetsu for my eventual revival. However as Zetsu discovered, Nagato was a fool and only an Uchiha could complete my plan. It was then that I finally fell into darkness. 

Naruto: You destroyed my village and killed my parents. You are the one who has manipulated Sasuke. You hurt Kakashi sensei. I will never forgive you.

Tobi: And that is why existing as mindless slaves is the only way for true peace. You feel the same resentment towards me as I feel towards the Shinobi world!

Naruto/Kakashi: ?!?!

Tobi: As I grew, I had to awaken the Mangekyou Sharingan. To test my feelings and force it to emerge, I killed the person I once grew to love.

Kakashi: ?!?!?!?!

Tobi: That was the only way I could face the 4th Hokage. He was truly a great Shinobi. He averted my plans to take back my pet by sealing it inside you Naruto.

_Kyuubi rages_ 

Tobi: After the 4th's death, it was my brother Shisui who was the only one capable of keeping me away from Konoha. 

Kakashi/Naruto: ...?!?!

*Flashback of Tobi and Shisui*

End


----------



## Calbackshoot3r (Aug 31, 2012)

Firstly, I'm new here so forgive me for doing this wrong if I am. 




---------------------------------------------------------

Title: Hatake Kakashi; A Ninja From The Village Hidden In The Leafs

---------------------------------------------------------

***Flashback to Obito's famous line, "Ninja who don't follow the rules may be considered scum, but ninja who abandon their friends are worse than scum. If that's what the ninja world is all about, then I'll destroy it!"

*Kakashi: "Obito?!?! Impossible! 

*Obito: "Kakashi, I asked you of two things the day I made the mistake of giving you that eye. You failed in both."

***Flashback to Obito asking Kakashi to protect Rin and to let him see the future for Kakashi.

*Kakashi (tear rolling down his face): You're right..

*Naruto/Gai: !!!!!!!

*Kakashi: "I let my comrades die. I let my comrades turn to evil. Every damn time when I realized I was wrong it was too late. I never got the chance to tell my dad he did the right thing until I died. I regretted every day when I thought you were dead. I was all Rin had and I let her die too! I thought I could redeem myself with the next generation and instead I've let Sasuke turn to evil and Naruto and Sakura just keep following after him. I have no right to li.."

*Naruto: "LEAF VILLAGE SECRET JUTSU; 1,000 YEARS OF DEATH! (on Kakashi)

*Gai/Obito/Kakashi: !!!

*Naruto: "Idiot! I don't know what's going on but NEVER say anything like that! I've always looked up to you, and me looking down on you just doesn't feel right."

*Kakashi: "Naru-"

*Obito: "Naruto Uzamaki; The boy who changed Nagato?" 

*Naruto: "That's right. He taught me Pain! Pervy Sage taught me the way of a ninja. And Kakashi sensai taught me the importance of comrades!!!"

*Obito: "Oh, Kakashi Hatake taught you the importance of comrades? **laughs** Did he teach you after he let me almost die? Or maybe after he let Rin die? Maybe it was after Sasuke left his comrades for power?"

*Naruto: "It doesn't matter to you!"

*Obito: "Allow me to explain my Ninja Way, Naruto Uzamaki."

*Kakashi: "NO! It doesn't matter anymore Obito. I will accept my faults and responsibilities by ending this here. Naruto, thank you for being the best student a broken ninja like me could ask for. Gai, thank you for being not only my eternal rival but my best friend! Now step back, both of you, NOW! This is my fight. I don't have much chakra so it looks like this is a one way ticket. Obito, we can work out our problems in the next life!"

*Gai: "No kakashi, we're in this together 'til the end!"

*Kakashi "Stay back Gai, and live. Do what I couldn't and pass the will of fire for future generations! This is my final wish. This technique I'm about to use will end all this!"

*Naruto/Gai/Killer B/Obito: !!!!!!!

****Kakashi: "Multi Clone Jutsu" **forms 2 rasengans** **adds lightning to both** ****

***Lightning starts breaking the ground and flying rocks everywhere, it's almost like a lightning storm in his hand***

*Kakashi: "My name is Hatake Kakashi and I'm from the Village, Hidden In The Leafs! I've lived a life of regret, but now I will take responsibility."

*Kakashi: " DOUBLE LIGHTNING-STYLE RASENSHURIKEN!"

*Obito: "Damn him! He plans on transporting one to the other dimension and keeping one in this dimension while he simultaneously hits me and we both die, doesn't he?

******************END OF CHAPTER 600*************************


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 31, 2012)

*Itachi in ninja heaven*

Itachi: Finally the new chapter.
*reads*
Itachi:... sigh.

*back to real world*
Kakashi: Are you....Obito?
Obito: Who do I look like
Gai: Someone familiar...

* suddenly, Itachi appears! He grabs Obito by the neck and shoves him into the tree.*

Itachi: You are obito...why are you obito?....It's because Kishi lacks... writing ability.

*Itachi breaks Obito's neck*

Itachi: kthxbai

*Itachi dissapears*

Naruto:...
Kakashi...
Gai... I think iv met him before

chapter end.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 1, 2012)

Predictionfic for Chapter 600, yes 


Title: The answer to everything.

Chapter starts with Tobi looking directly at Kakashi.

Tobi: "Heh. Obito, huh?"

Kakashi glares at him.

Tobi: "What can I say? Kind of, yeah."

Tobi smirks at Kakashi, while he looks completly confused and shocked.

We switch to Sasuke and the others. They are going somewhere, jumping throught the trees.

Orochimaru: So Sasuke-kun, you want to discover the truth about everything, right?

Sasuke: yeah. No mather how I look at it, something tells me that there is more to the massacre than what Itachi has told me.

Orochimaru: You might not trust me on this one, but I will give you a hint. 

Sasuke looks questioningly at Orochimaru.

Orochimaru: Before asking yourself what is the true reasoning behind the massacre, you must understand what Tobi truly is.

Sasuke: !!? What are you trying to tell me?

Orochimaru: oh Sasuke-kun, one would think that a genius like you would have figured out after staying all this time close to him. I can assure you that Itachi did.

Sasuke: tch...I certainly noticed that something was off about him. I would say that even if he claimed that he was Madara, he couldnt possibly be him, or at least...not completly him.

Orochimaru: kuku...why are you saying this.

Sasuke: Do you remember that time when Naruto came after me?

Orochimaru: Yes.

Sasuke: That day, i was able to see the ninetailed fox with my sharingan, and had a small talk with it.

Orochimaru: and what did it say?

Sasuke: It commented on how my chakra was more sinister than its own, just like Uchiha Madara's.

Orochimaru: kukuku...

Sasuke: I may not be a sensor, but it doesnt take much to notice the difference between my chakra and Tobi's. He is not similar to me.

Orochimaru: good guess.

Sasuke: But then, Itachi claimed that Madara and his eyes still live on to this day. And he also prepared a trap to attack Tobi, once he tried to show me his sharingan.

Orochimaru: I knew he would have guessed it.

Sasuke: What do you mean?

Orochimaru: I believe that you already noticed that the reason why I want your young body is not exacly related to your eyes alone. You seem to know something about your clan and the sage of the six paths, considering your reaction towards what Kabuto claimed. And I wrong?

Sasuke: ...

Orochimaru: kuku...Sasuke-kun, you have read the tablet left by the sage of six paths to your clan, havent you?

Sasuke: !! You!, how could you possibly-

Orochimaru: kukuku, Sasuke-kun, i know things about your clan...and specially, about you, that you couldnt even imagine. 

Sasuke: !!

Sasuke looks ahead.

Flashback.

Itachi: "At the main temple of the nakano shrine...on the far right side, under the 7th tatami mat is the clan's secret meeting place."

Sasuke: !?

Itachi: "there you will find what purporse the doujutsu of the uchiha clan originally served...the real secret is written there." 

end flashback.

Sasuke: thats...

Orochimaru: Have you even wondered why Tobi actually went after you? Or why Danzou used the first's cells and sharingans on his arm, to be able to use Izanagi? Sasuke-kun...didnt you question _what_ Zetsu is?

Sasuke turns to look at Orochimaru, a look of disbelief on his eyes.

Orochimaru: kukuku...but...

Orochimaru licks his lips, while looking intently at Sasuke.

Orochimaru: dont worry...

Sasuke furrows his eyebrows at him.

Orochimaru: The place we are reading to is the Naka Shrine. Thats why I said that Its a place you know well. You are about to discover everything, including the purporse behind this scroll. 

Sasuke keeps glaring at Orochimaru for a second, while Orochimaru holds his own sight, with an evil smirk on his mouth.

Sasuke turns his head, and looks foward with a glare of determination, while Orochimaru says:

"Everything will make sense in one go, prepare yourself." /Kishi breaking the 4th wall to the reader.

The end.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 1, 2012)

My Prediction: Kubo takes control of the manga and we're under Kyokasuigetsu.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## vered (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> [sp]Predictionfic for Chapter 600, yes
> 
> 
> Title: The answer to everything.
> ...



great prediction,especially about them going to the shrine.
i hope something like that happens though i would like to see some explanation about the Tobi revelation.


----------



## Moon Fang (Sep 1, 2012)

Kishi retcons.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> [sp]Predictionfic for Chapter 600, yes
> 
> 
> Title: The answer to everything.
> ...



Nice one...

Epic!

I liked it!


----------



## KCMNaruto (Sep 1, 2012)

I have to admit that it was really hard for me to get idea and write prediction.
Obito being Tobi is stupid idea in my opinion, not including all plotholes.

However I finally  got idea and wrote prediction, please read it:


*600 - Death of Obito Uchiha*
*The first scene shows Tobi standing in front of Naruto, Kakashi,Gai and Killer bee as Tobi's face is revealed. Tobi is glancing at them with furious face*
Kakashi:*He looks completly like Obito, could he be him?*
Kakashi: Are you Obito?!
Tobi:...
Naruto turns head to Kakashi: Obito, you mean your teammate when you was trained under Minato, My father.
Kakashi: That right.
Gai: so you are him.
Killer bee:...
Kakashi even more depressed: Are you Obito?!
Tobi:...
Naruto: Bastard, answer Kakashi sensei now!
Tobi: Shut up, Naruto.
Everyone:?!
Tobi is looking at Kakashi: For your question, I am not Obito Uchiha*breaths* I am Tobi Uchiha, this is real my name.
*The second scene shows everyone is confused at Tobi statement   *
Kakashi: What the hell do you mean?!
Gai: I didn't hear someone of tobi name...
Tobi: even if you heard gai you could still forget his name and face.
Gai:...
Killer bee: who the fuck are you?!
Kakashi begin to loose cool: you look like Obito!, you know about me!, you...
Tobi: Shut up, Kakashi *<Looks at Gedo Mazou transforming>*
Tobi: *I should get more time, for jyuubi to be revived*
Tobi turns his head to them: Very well, I will tell you my story then.
*Flashback begins*
*The scene shows Obito is completly crushed by rocks. Sun is still visible at sky as Obito face is iluminated by light.*
Obito: *I will die soon, I want to enjoy my last moment*
Obito:* The world is so beautifull, if I survived I could go with them.... *
*The scene shows sun little visible as little rays of sunshines fall at Obito face.*
**Sounds of Ninja reinforcments comming closer and closer**
Obito: *death is comming for me...*
*Suddenly sounds of Ninja comming are dissappearing*
Obito:?! *What did just happen there..., nevertheles my time is up*
*The scene shows Obito half face covered in darkness as second half is crushed by rock .*
*picture of Kakashi, Rin and fourth hokage Minato together* *Obito smiles in background*

*The scene changes completly to some labolatory in cave. In labolatory is operating table with two people. One is standing in darkness while other is laying on operating table.*
mysterious boy opening his eyes slowly: Where am I, is it death?
mysterious man in darkness: You are safe in my labolatory, and you are not dead
mysterious boy lift his upper body: how this can be?!
mysterious man: you was left by your sensei and your friends. I saved you and give new life.
mysterious boy: by my sensei and my friends,?! *he reminds himself about dying last moments*, I see...*He looks at his body* but how can I be alive and has my body back.
mysterious man: that was my power, I fixed your body young boy with my friend who I created.
mysterious boy: your power?!, *He told me true, my body is fine, but weird*, you have power of creation?!
mysterious man: That right, What was your name boy?!
mysterious boy: O...Obito Uchiha. What your name sir?!
mysterious man as he come closer and closer reavling himself from darkness: heh..., right boy..., I am Uchiha Izuna!
Obito: legendary brother of Uchiha Madara, the greatest Uchiha Leader, but it is impossible for you to be alive?!
Izuna: You are right boy..., I was ressurected by my brother Uchiha Madara with Rinne Tensei.which I will tell when time will be right. Now prepare to go with me and take revenge for Konoha!
Obito: What?!!, you are joking, right?!,I am not evil as you was and your brother, I am going back to Konoha to my friends and sensei.
Izuna: ungrateful boy, huh.*He appears before Obito and catch him by clothes, lifting him * You don't have right to judge me and my brother, boy! *Izuna let Obito fall down on ground* You don't know anything, right?!
Obito: What do you mean?!
Izuna: Go with me, Obito... and I will show you.
Obito stand up: I don't understand but let's go...
*The scene changes to Konoha. We see monumental stone of heroes. Kakashi is standing before stone. Izuna appear from swirl with Obito *
Obito:?!, Kaka?! *Izuna catches Obito for hand*
Izuna: Do really want to go and meet him?!
Obito: Yes, I want, He is my friend why I shouldn;t go?!
Izuna: tsk *sharingan!*
Obito:?!
*The scene changes to Obito appear in Izuna genjutsu. Izuna appear as well and walk to Obito.*
Obito: genjutsu?!, so this is your way to show me something!
Izuna: Shut up, Obito-kun and close your eyes.
Obito *closes eyes*: whatever...
*The scene changes to one battle after Obito died. Kakashi and Rin are running through forest at twilight. *
*The scene shows Kakashi with sharingan and Rin fighting with earth soldiers, Minato Namikaze is nowehere to be found.*
*The scene shows Rin pierced by earth shinobi straight in heart. Kakashi turns his head to to see Rin pierced.*
*The scene shows Kakashi being surround by many Ninja, so he can't pass through these Ninja, while Rin coughs blood and is dying.
The scene shows Rin is dead.
*
Obito: NO!!!!!!, STOP THIS!
Izuna*stops genjutsu*: alright
Obito is heavily breathing: hu...., he...
*The scene shows Obito and Izuna back standing on hill, while Kakashi is standing before Stone monument.*
Obito: Why?!, She can't be dead?!, *looks at Izuna*
Izuna: I don't want to lie to you, yes she is dead afterall.
Obito begin to be more and more desperate: How could it happen?!, Kakashi..., he promised me on my deathbed that he could protect her and didn't let her die...
Izuna: Exactly, you entrusted him your wishes, dreams but he didn't keep promises to you. Moreover you gave him your sharingan and saved him sacrificied yourself to let Kakashi live, but he took your sharingan get a lot fame and respect and today is known as Kakashi sharingan hero. 
Obito: that bastard..., how could he lie to me, even afterall what I did for him. Even my sensei didn't save Rin, why?!
Izuna:Your sensei, huh. He became Fourth Hokage, Minato Namikaze was too busy to save her.
Obito clench his fists in anger: WHY!!!
Izuna: your Sensei and even your friend left you there and didn't come back to rescue you , they didn't take any atempt to retireve your body even.
Obito is crying and clench fists with even more force: NO!!!!!!!!!!!
The scene shows Obito eye activated itself Sharingan, and switches to MS.
Izuna is little shocked for moment but moment later he smiles and walk to Obito.
Obito: He.., ha...
Izuna: You could awake mangenkyou sharingan finally.
Obito: Mangenkyou sharingan, but this is advanced form of sharingan, only the most powerfull Uchiha can do this, so how?!
Izuna: You are right, you are third Uchiha to activate MS. Afterall My DNA and my brother as well as Senjuu DNA took effect.
Obito: What?!
Izuna: You almost died there, however my friend Zetsu sensed you and I come with him to see you. You was almost dead so I had to work fast, I remove all rocks from your body and my friend connected with your body to fix it. I brought you to labolatory, injected in your body my DNA, my brother Uchiha Madara DNA and Hashirama DNA, which my brother Uchiha Madara got from Hashirama Senjuu.
Obito: I thank you for saving me, but I thought you was evil.
Izuna: This world is covered by lies, but I have plan to created peace where everyone will be happy.
Obito:?!
Izuna: I forgot to mention you, that now you have all knowledge of my brother, mine and Hashirama Senjuu but you have to learn how to acces to this knowledge. You got great talent of me, Madara's  that why you would able to activate MS.
Obito: I see, but where can I live now after my village Konoha abondoned me...
Izuna: come with me and help me with my and my brother plan then I will teach you everything I know and make you most powerfull Uchiha shinobi along with me and my brother Madara Uchiha, you will become Ultimate Uchiha!
Obito: Ok, I will go, please teach me everything you know and help so I can take my revenge on my sensei and my friend!
Izuna: alright, now we should go...
Obito*looking at Kakashi last time*:...
Izuna: Last thing before we went, Obito Uchiha died along with silly and false wishes and dreams. Now you was reborn by me and will be known as Tobi Uchiha, it is your really name!
Tobi: Alright master, now I will be known as Tobi Uchiha
*The prelast scene shows Izuna opening portal with his sharingan. Obito come after him and before portal is about to close.*
Tobi: just wait, Kakashi..., sensei.... Konoha  I will take revenge and destroy everyone and everything who or which stand in my way!!!
*The last scene shows Tobi disappearing along with Izuna*

*601 - Birth of Tobi Uchiha*

What will happen next?!

I hope you enjoyed reading it, please read all before jump to conclusions.
Sorry for any grammar mistakes.
If you read my next prediction I promise it will take sense


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 1, 2012)

I predict that Tobito is a time traveller.

Goodness what am I doing, I never thought that Tobi=Obito would actually happen.


----------



## KCMNaruto (Sep 1, 2012)

In my opinion, there were 3 Masked Men:
*MADARA ACTIONS:*
-Madara surivived fight with Hashirama Senjuu
-Madara created Zetsu
-Madara created Mist village
-Madara created roots of Akatuski
-Madara injected Senjuu DNA in himself
-Madara awake RG
-Madara injected Senjuu DNA in Uchiha Izuna dead body
-Madara himself, dying reviving Uchiha Izuna, his brother eyeless.
-Izuna can't handle RG because he have to fight over control on his body with Senjuu DNA trying to take over him.
-Zetsu gave RG to Nagato Uzumaki boy.(maybe Madara son with Uzumaki woman).
*IZUNA ACTIONS:*
-Izuna took random Sharingan, which Madara left him after dead Uchiha in war.
-Izuna created plan to took revenge for Konoha
-Izuna took control over Mist village, BLOODY MIST
-Izuna convinced Yahiko to create Akatsuki
-Izuna controlled Yagura 
-Izuna with Zetsu found Obito
-Zetsu reconstructed Uchiha Obito body
-Izuna injected in new repaired Obito Uchiha body Madara, Izuna and Senjuu Hashirama DNA.
-Obito got all knowledge and potential of both best of Uchiha brothers (Izuna&Madara)
-Izuna showed Obito Rin dying and Kakashi didn;t keeping his promise to him.
-Izuna explained Obito that his sensei, Kakashi didn;t care bout him, or Rin and village simple abandoned him
- Obito is sad and mad at village, Sensei and Kakashi
- Izuna told him true that Uchiha clan was always treated as shit in konoha, make obito rage even more and awake MS in his last one eye.
-Izuna explained Obito how he died and all, and now he is reborn as Tobi Uchiha, Obito Uchiha died. As Tobi Uchiha, he can become Ultimate Uchiha with Senjuu Hashirama, Madara and Izuna DNA injected and connected with core , remains of Uchiha Obito body.
-Izuna trained Obito , who thanks to Madara DNA and Izuna DNA become really powerfull in one year.
-However Izuna had argument with Obito, that Obito is not ready to attack Konoha.
-Izuna go himself instead as masked man.
-Izuna controlled Kyuubi, beat all Anbu
-Izuna lost to fourth  Hokage, Minato Namikaze
-Izuna is injured and it make Tobi Uchiha rage even more.
-Izuna explained Tobi Uchiha that he is as son to him, he is reincarnation of Madara and Izuna himself thanks to their DNA.
-Some time later Izuna died from Old age, entrusting Tobi Uchiha to ressurect Madara when time will be right. He entrust Tobi Uchiha Moon eye plan  and Jyuubi ressurection too.
-After Izuna second death, Obito/Tobi prepeared plan of revenge
*OBITO ACTIONS *
on Konoha and World. Zetsu instrucred him to what's to do.
-Tobi/Obito Uchiha appear in Akatsuki first time, introduced by Zetsu.
-Tobi/Obito care about Sasuke, because he remind him his real master/sensei Izuna Uchiha.
-Tobi/Obito pretended to be Madara and Izuna thanks to their DNA and their knowledge to fool everyone.
- etc.... next actions are Obito actions all time


What do you think about my theory?!
*-I am sure Obito couldn't be all time Tobi
-It could explain all plotholes
-It could introduce Izuna Uchiha to story,as well as explaining how Madara gave Nagato his eyes and died without need to meeting Obito.
-Obito could be only be badass thanks to external power same as Naruto.
-Naruto got Kurama to be powerfull, Obito got Madara, Izuna and Hashirama DNA to be powerfull
-Obito could awake MS and has so much potential thanks to Madara and Izuna knowledge as well as potential.
-Today Tobi is half body of Izuna, other half of Madara body with Senjuu DNA flowing in his body. He only has Obito face, head and his body has last remains of core of Obito body.
-Throught many years Obito remains of body fixed by Zetsu was taken over by Uchiha Izuna and Uchiha Madara DNA.
*


----------



## Revolution (Sep 1, 2012)

I predict Kakashi Crying


----------



## chan (Sep 1, 2012)

naruto becomes the rinnengan and is the true successor from RS and he will collect all bijuu's into him and be The Biggest Bad-Ass ever 
that all will happen in the next chapter or we are going to see the rock that crushes obito in slowmation


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 1, 2012)

*Enter: *_TARDIS !_


----------



## OgreMagi (Sep 1, 2012)

CHpter title 600 - "no lol"

Kakashi-sama - but how do u have kamui?
Tobi: cuz I stole obitos eye and body durr.  I am only that guy in body with partial zetsu.  the controller obviously is not the obito fodder who lost to everyone including gaisama.
Kakashi enraged: no you will know why they call me kaakshi of the sharingan with tons of jutsus and I prepare to go on another offpanel rampage.

cut back to sauce who is trying to kiss oro but oro puts hin in a genjutsu where is turned hetero.

cut back to kakashi scene where u have tobi laying on the ground,pwned, and kakashi is sweating and then needs to go to hospital to recover again.

next time in chapter 601: kakashi and the hot nursekun


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 1, 2012)

A non flashbacky, non slow version: (We all know it's likely to be full of flashbacks)

Bought to you by FAN FIKSHAN DOT NETZ

*600: Compromised?! *

Kakashi: O-Obi-to?
*Obito says nothing, still glaring.*
Kakashi: B...But how?.. I saw it myself.. you died.. you can't be!
Gai: Kakashi, this isn't the time!
Obito: You saw it yourself? How can you trust that eye of yours, when it doesn't even belong to you?
*Kakashi's eyes are wide open, yet he's exhausted.. Sweat rolls down his tired brow.*
Kakashi: No...Y-You wanted me to...

*-Flashback of Obito giving his eye as a gift to Kakashi-*

Gai: Naruto, Bee! it's no use, we have to strike now, Kakashi's been compromised!
Naruto: Right!
Bee: Right on, mutha fucka!

Tobi thinking: It worked, the one who shares the boy's eyes is unable to face me,  They're unable to touch me, and i can phase them as i please.  The moon's eye plan is almost comp-!

*
A tentacle reaches down, wrapping itself around Gai,  Naruto in BM Mode is already within striking distance of Tobi, But launches over him towards the Gedo Mazo with a tremendous leap!.*

Gai thinking:  That's it, without Kakashi we can't launch a real attack on him, he can phase all day if he wants to, we have to try and coax him out.. And the only way to do that is...!
*
The Gedo Mazo is still screaming in Pain, it's eyes bleeding profusely, it's body forming cracks.   It's still within the confines of the Barrier, However Naruto's Bijuu bomb has already been prepped.*

Tobi appears from one of the rocks falling just in front of Naruto, who's now a few feet from the Gedo. The entire Earth seems to be shaking.  Tobi swings his war fan at Naruto, and connects just as Gai comes hurtling in, having been thrown by Bee.. And launches a powerful Kick, Which Obito 'just' manages to block against that devastates Obito's arm and sends him hurtling.

Tobi: So, you launched your initial attack at the Gedo Mazo, to force me to solidify, as you knew it was the only way i'd do so,  Before counter-attacking?  How intrusive..
*
His arm is messed up, dislodged and leaking a strange gloopy substance to the ground,  Gai's eyes widen.*

Naruto:!
Gai: Kakashi, You see!  He's not who you think he is!  Forget who you thought Obito was and focus on what needs to be done!
Tobi: I told you, i am nobody, nothing - I am neither Madara Uchiha nor that pittyful child you called a friend, I am the Moon's eye plan's harbinger, Bringing into fruition that which the two of them longed for - The one who will put an end to everything wrong with this world!  It's already to late!
*
The Gedo's skin fully cracks, and a shining being is barely visible from within, ten tails begin to sprout out from behind it's body.*

Next chapter: Juubi incarnate.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 1, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> I predict Kakashi Crying



And then Obito mocking him with his own words for crying...


----------



## Maunten (Sep 1, 2012)

Marsala said:


> OK, new theory:
> 
> Flashback to after Obito's world got rocked. Obito wakes up in Tobi's dinosaur graveyard hideout. His body has been mysteriously repaired. But there's a voice in his head that claims to be Uchiha Madara, who says that he was responsible for saving Obito and then entered his body.
> 
> ...



I can slightly believe Madara's spirit in obito, as it explains being able to control Kurama and the knowledge, but how does Madara get edo fessed and obito still has a truck load of powerful chakra, and who healed obito. I just want it to be someone else tbh


----------



## Maunten (Sep 1, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> [sp]A non flashbacky, non slow version: (We all know it's likely to be full of flashbacks)
> 
> Bought to you by FAN FIKSHAN DOT NETZ
> 
> ...



This, I want this...


----------



## RaptorRage (Sep 1, 2012)

Obito reveals his hidden third eye is a Byakugan, and wackiness ensues.


----------



## Klue (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Predictionfic for Chapter 600, yes
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This, Jeanne - but after Tobi's entire backstory is revealed.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 1, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> [sp]A non flashbacky, non slow version: (We all know it's likely to be full of flashbacks)
> 
> Bought to you by FAN FIKSHAN DOT NETZ
> 
> ...



I actually really like this


----------



## EJ (Sep 1, 2012)

Still think Madara is Tobi, or a part of him is connected to him.


----------



## Kor (Sep 1, 2012)

Madara appears at the battlefield between Obito, Naruto, Kakashi, and Gai. He looks at Obito and says "You have outlived your usefulness, I'll handle the rest from here." Then he summons 'The Rock', a entity much larger then the average meteorite which crushes Obito.


----------



## Ginkurage (Sep 1, 2012)

I was thinking... What if we were wrong? What if the massive revelation we get each 100 chapters actually has nothing to do with Tobi? It could be to do with whatever Orochimaru and Sasuke are doing.


----------



## Tidezen (Sep 2, 2012)

Blue Bombardment said:


> I was thinking... What if we were wrong? What if the massive revelation we get each 100 chapters actually has nothing to do with Tobi? It could be to do with whatever Orochimaru and Sasuke are doing.



No reason it can't be both, actually--if the story  is wrapping up it's time to pull out all the stops, eh?


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Sep 2, 2012)

Guys dont get too excited just read and laugh, i believe there is much thing behind obito thingy, do you really think that Madara really planned whole thing with Obito????


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Sep 2, 2012)

We all know Kakashi's going to profess his longing love/lust for Obito


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 2, 2012)

Fighting stops here and explanations start... Brace yourselves for a full arc of Obito flashbacks


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 2, 2012)

Kakashi questions Obito about who he is. 

Obito tells him he wished Kakashi didn't have to see his face. 

Kakashi demands an explanation for what's going on. 

Obito tells Kakashi not to refer to him as Obito anymore, but Tobi. 

Tobi gives Kakashi vague answers about Minato's death and who was controlling Akatsuki. 

Kakashi asks him how he could ally himself with Madara and why he would help him with his moon's eye plan. 

Tobi laughs at this accusation and tells him he isn't allied with Madara. In fact, it was he who killed Madara in the first place. Kakashi, Naruto and Gai stare on in shock as Tobi prepares to tell them his story.

_Chapter ends_


----------



## Mateush (Sep 2, 2012)

Despite more info about Obito which is obvious. I think if we'll get a switch to Sasuke and they are about to meet these who know everything, so I'm sure that afterwards Sasuke will decide to fight the Edo Madara first, not Obito or Naruto. Obito is already at its climax and Juubi is about to begin, while in Madara's case is like playhouse so he needs someone worth enough to fight him and it'll be Sasuke.

I would say I'm 99% sure it'll happen soon.


----------



## Tranquility (Sep 2, 2012)

Time for our explanation. Finally some zetsu backstory as well. Plus Kakashi breaking down from the revelation.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 2, 2012)

Klue said:


> This, Jeanne - but after Tobi's entire backstory is revealed.


not necessarily 

since i believe that what we will discover with the ones who know everything will support the reveal of who/what tobi is, i think that there is a big chance that kishi will start to alternate both developments soon.

We cant forget that Juubi is about to come too, and the tablet seems to have information on it, so if Orochimaru is really bringing them to the nakano temple, it will be perfect.

i dont see kishi giving detailed information throught tobi himself exacly because maybe he is quite the "result", not who did it. So we could get it throught either Madara or Orochimaru/the ones who know everything.

kishi did say that everything will make sense in one go.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 2, 2012)

Kishi will troll us switching to Sakura


----------



## Addy (Sep 2, 2012)

i predict being pissed as fuck


----------



## Harbour (Sep 2, 2012)

Tobi is not Obito.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 2, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Tobi laughs at this accusation and tells him he isn't allied with Madara. In fact, it was he who killed Madara in the first place. Kakashi, Naruto and Gai stare on in shock as Tobi prepares to tell them his story.





...thought it makes even less sense than Tobito


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 2, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Tobi laughs at this accusation and tells him he isn't allied with Madara. In fact, it was he who killed Madara in the first place. Kakashi, Naruto and Gai stare on in shock as Tobi prepares to tell them his story.




Oh God, I can't imagine what would happen in NF if this turns out true.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Sep 2, 2012)

*Chapter 600:

Guy, Kakashi and Naruto stare in silence at Obito's face. Naruto starts with talking first:*

*Naruto:* Kakashi-sensei, Bushy-Eyebrows-sensei! You know him?! Who is this?!
*
Guy, serious:* Naruto, do you remember how you've felt when Sasuke saved your life during mission against Haku and Zabuza and you thought he is dead? Do you remember how you've felt when Sasuke joined the enemy?

*Naruto:* ?! [WTF-face]

*Guy: *This is how your sensei feels right now...

*Naruto: [stares huge-eyed from Kakashi to Obito flashbacking to Sasuke in their genin days and slowly making connections]*

*Guy:* Kakashi... if you can't do this anymore, it's fine. I'll take that burden from you...

*Kakashi stops Guy from further talking and from moving forward.*
*
Kakashi, staring straight at Obito's face:* You may have _his_ eye, _his_ face and even _his_ body, but you are not _him_. You don't have_ his_ will, _his_ heart and _his_ soul. You won't fool me like you fooled everyone into thinking you're Madara. Just who the hell are you?!


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 2, 2012)

So I'm thinking that a Madara created Zetsu and a Zetsu clone of himself before he died, after aquiring Senju dna.

Next I think that the "Madara Zetsu clone" found Obito's body and assimilated it. Resulting in a Madara/Obito Zetsu clone hybrid. So Obito is apart of Tobi, but it isn't really just Obito either. Which explains his identity issues. 

He probably possesses the chakra and memories of both Madara and Obito too.


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 2, 2012)

Obito will reveal that he is from the Future. That's what i hope for!


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 2, 2012)

I hope we get some Zetsu backstory, since we know all of nothing about him.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 2, 2012)

I predict Itachi inside Kabuto's mind (yes, again) and a flashback of Madara killing Rin infron of Obito's eyes


----------



## Neomaster121 (Sep 2, 2012)

i predict flashback

still can't believe it's obito sucks


----------



## Augors (Sep 2, 2012)

Tobi goes all out.


----------



## Midomaru (Sep 2, 2012)

Toby reveals backstory, then 1-hits Gai to show he's not messing around.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm getting the feeling that it was Obito who killed Rin... We didn't see her at all during the night of the Nine Tail's attack, so she died before then - and if Obito was the one to do it, it'd explain how he awoke his Mangekyo Sharingan so quickly and, more importantly, why he's so pissed at Kakashi. I could expect a wimp like Obito to think to himself over and over and over again that Kakashi would come and stop him.


----------



## Midomaru (Sep 2, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I'm getting the feeling that it was Obito who killed Rin... We didn't see her at all during the night of the Nine Tail's attack, so she died before then



There is a whole list of people we didn't see that night who were alive afterwards.


----------



## Klue (Sep 2, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> ...thought it makes even less sense than Tobito



True, but at this point, who really cares?


----------



## Bart (Sep 2, 2012)

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_

But yeah pretty suggestive that he may have killed Rin, especially the threads have were about since a few days ago ;O


----------



## EJ (Sep 2, 2012)

It STILL doesn't explain how Kakashi got his MS. That's something that has never been explained, I sense Kakashi noting of it in the next few chapters.


----------



## auem (Sep 2, 2012)

i predict we will know where is sasuke-oro heading....apart from that this chapter will be a conversation between tobi and kakashi....


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 2, 2012)

Klue said:


> True, but at this point, who really cares?



Fair enough


----------



## Addy (Sep 2, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_
> 
> But yeah pretty suggestive that he may have killed Rin, especially the threads have were about since a few days ago ;O



maybe a hyuuga is the one who controls tobi?


----------



## Fay (Sep 2, 2012)

I hope Obito explains his interest/feelings for Sasuke in this chapter or the next. We/I need to know what he wants from the Sauce. Aside from manipulating him he did buy him drinks and stuff, so...

And while he's at it he might as well talk about the Sarutobi clan too.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 2, 2012)

Obito secretly reveals he is Orochimaru's incarnation.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm dead sure that Kishi will show us that this isn't Obito... jsut his body... nothing mroe

it will be Izuna or some other Uchiha who went into Obito's body... But because of the remaining and strong memories of Obito towards Kakashi Izuna or Uchiha X was forced to stalk Kakashi's life all the time.


----------



## Addy (Sep 2, 2012)

adee said:


> Obito secretly reveals he is Orochimaru's incarnation.



orochimaru's experiment. 

seriously, i imagine orochimaru in a lab experimenting on obito to revive him while playing an old 60's song like this











like  a horror movie


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 2, 2012)

Fay said:


> I hope Obito explains his interest/feelings for Sasuke in this chapter or the next. We/I need to know what he wants from the Sauce. Aside from manipulating him he did buy him drinks and stuff, so...
> 
> And while he's at it he might as well talk about the Sarutobi clan too.


i wonder if he put something on that drink


----------



## Fay (Sep 2, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i wonder if he put something on that drink



Jup....alcohol :ho


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 2, 2012)

Fay said:


> Jup....alcohol :ho


yeah, alcohol


----------



## ch1p (Sep 2, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Kakashi asks him how he could ally himself with Madara and why he would help him with his moon's eye plan.
> 
> Tobi laughs at this accusation and tells him he isn't allied with Madara. In fact, it was he who killed Madara in the first place. Kakashi, Naruto and Gai stare on in shock as Tobi prepares to tell them his story.



I'm *very* okay with this.


----------



## m1cojakle (Sep 2, 2012)

Addy said:


> orochimaru's experiment.
> 
> seriously, i imagine orochimaru in a lab experimenting on obito to revive him while playing an old 60's song like this
> 
> ...



The anime needs to do this.  I don't care if they have to rewrite kishis shitty script.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 2, 2012)

KAKASHI10 prediction:

1- Tobi goes on to explain who he is and how he is controlling obito body.

2- NF crash for a week.

Option B ^ It goes with Tobi been Obito in mind and body
2- NF crash for a week.


----------



## WizzzeR (Sep 2, 2012)

we figure out it was all Genjutsu and king edo Itachi is just chilling with a bud while everyone is mindfucked.


----------



## Addy (Sep 2, 2012)

m1cojakle said:


> The anime needs to do this.  I don't care if they have to rewrite kishis shitty script.



i am not the best at predictions but i know a thing or two on how to make something scary as fuck


----------



## Default (Sep 2, 2012)

Addy said:


> i am not the best at predictions but i know a thing or two on how to make something scary as fuck



What could possibly be scarier than Tobi being.. Obito. That's so retarded that makes me cry. I really hope the next chapter reveals that the last 500 chapters were just Itachi's genjutsu mindfucking Kakashi since part 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 2, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Kakashi asks him how he could ally himself with Madara and why he would help him with his moon's eye plan.
> 
> Tobi laughs at this accusation and tells him he isn't allied with Madara. In fact, it was he who killed Madara in the first place. Kakashi, Naruto and Gai stare on in shock as Tobi prepares to tell them his story.



I too would very much like this. Obito probably killed him at his weakest like how Sasuke beat Orochimaru.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 2, 2012)

hm i dont think that Obito killed Madara, because of the way that Madara talked about him when he was revived.


----------



## Klue (Sep 2, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> hm i dont think that Obito killed Madara, because of the way that Madara talked about him when he was revived.



And he expected to be revived vai Nagato's Rinne Tensei, and Tobi expected Nagato to use the Rinne Tensei to serve his purposes.

So it's like you said, it's obvious.


----------



## NO (Sep 2, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> I'm dead sure that Kishi will show us that this isn't Obito... jsut his body... nothing mroe
> 
> it will be Izuna or some other Uchiha who went into Obito's body... But because of the remaining and strong memories of Obito towards Kakashi Izuna or Uchiha X was forced to stalk Kakashi's life all the time.


Stop being in denial. It's Obito and there is nothing to suggest otherwise.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 2, 2012)

Obito is Madara's puppet, that's a fact at this point, Madara's death is a mistery at the moment but it doesn't really matter.

Madara will be the one killing Obito, he no longer needs him.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 2, 2012)

Klue said:


> And he expected to be revived vai Nagato's Rinne Tensei, and Tobi expected Nagato to use the Rinne Tensei to serve his purposes.
> 
> So it's like you said, it's obvious.


yep

If Tobi had killed him, he would be like "where the fuck is that bastard, im going to hunt his ass"

Tobi and Madara clearly have a plan and are working together.


----------



## oricon (Sep 2, 2012)

Madara will suddenly appear off pannelling the kages and will kill Obito before he can reveal anything.


----------



## RasenShuriken 7 (Sep 2, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Obito is Madara's puppet, that's a fact at this point, Madara's death is a mistery at the moment but it doesn't really matter.
> 
> Madara will be the one killing Obito, he no longer needs him.



How is that fact? We have no idea what the nature of their relationship is. And there's no way he's going to be the one to kill him. He isn't going anywhere until all the Kages are dead and that won't happen. And if it does, Tobi will just be TNJ'd into bringing everyone who died back to life (which will kill this arc for me).


----------



## Maunten (Sep 2, 2012)

*Tobi is not a puppet and may be an x-anbu obito relative.*

Tobi is not a puppet, it does not seem as if Tobi and Madara are on the same side.

We have three main villains.

1.Tobi, who wants to bring peace via an infinity tsukyomi (peace through genjutsu might)

2.Madara, who wants to bring peace via tyranny in his undisputed dominance in the shinobi world (peace through ninjutsu might)

3.orochimaru who wants to learn all things (nothing to do with peace)


So how will an infinity tsukuyomi aid Madara? 

They all have different philosophies.

I think Tobi has a lot more wisdom than is possible for obito, I think he is an uchiha x anbu (I think related to obito) that was part of uchiha MS eye experiments.

Tobi could get past the anbu, and past the anbu barriers, it seems likely that he is an x anbu, as the anbu were formed after Madara's death/escape, so Madara could not have given knowledge on how to get past the anbu.

He also wears a nin mask (anbu), and he worked in collaboration with the anbu (itachi) to kill off the uchiha clan.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 2, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I'm getting the feeling that it was Obito who killed Rin... We didn't see her at all during the night of the Nine Tail's attack, so she died before then - and if Obito was the one to do it, it'd explain how he awoke his Mangekyo Sharingan so quickly and, more importantly, why he's so pissed at Kakashi. I could expect a wimp like Obito to think to himself over and over and over again that Kakashi would come and stop him.



Hmm I don't think he did. Isn't MS also attainable by experiencing the emotional trauma of losing someone close to you as well? I don't think Rin died during the war since she would've been commemorated on the same memorial as Obito had been and she wasn't shown during the Kyuubi's attack on Konoha so she must've died some time in between then. I'm thinking maybe the Uchiha were somehow involved in her death. The last chapter shows Obito expressing his pride in his clan to her. It would be horribly devastating if that clan (or members of) played a hand in the death of the girl he loved. Would possibly explain his grudge against the Uchiha (if he wasn't just acting on Madara's behalf). Don't know why he is still wearing the Uchiha crest on his back if that is the case though.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok new theory on Tobi's origin.

Flashback shows Obito waking up to see a young Zetsu by his side. The two form a bond and as Obito recovers he begins to see Zetsu's people as his comrads. However after recovering he sees Konoha ninja attacking his new comrads. Enraged Obito attacks killing the squad. When back up arrives he notices Kakashi and Rin amoung the ninja attacking his saviors. Zetsu quickly takes Obito away before anyone from Konoha sees him or his people realise Obito is from Konoha himself.

Alone with Zetsu Obito repeatedly punches a rock and expresses his anger that his old comrads would kill his new ones. Zetsu explains this is the trouble with the various villages and their differing views, in the end they'll always want to kill each other. Obito decides that he needs to change this but he can't act as a boy from Konoha, he needs a new identity. A shot of the rock Obito was punching shows it to have a hole in it making it look like the Tobi mask.

The rest I can't think of yet.


----------



## mayumi (Sep 2, 2012)

i really hope there is more to tobi than "because of what happened to rin" how can a 14yr old crush want to destroy everyone else he cared for?
seriously he over reats and its pathetic to another level. all cause of a crush. heck obito would be worse than sakura. LOL.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 2, 2012)

Maunten said:


> 1.Tobi, who wants to bring peace via an infinity tsukyomi (peace through genjutsu might)
> 
> 2.Madara, who wants to bring peace via tyranny in his undisputed dominance in the shinobi world (peace through ninjutsu might)


They are collaborators; Mugen Tsukuyomi is something Madara also intends to cast. It's just that at this stage in the game, Obito figures he'll be the one at the helm, rather than Madara.


----------



## Maunten (Sep 2, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> They are collaborators; Mugen Tsukuyomi is something Madara also intends to cast. It's just that at this stage in the game, Obito figures he'll be the one at the helm, rather than Madara.



Has Madara spoken of mugen tsuk?

Also why was Kabuto of the opinion that Tobi may have to dealt with by Madara?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 2, 2012)

I hope the scene switches so Kishi has time to rewrite that clusterfuck of a reveal.

Orochimaru, Sasuke, Suigetsu, and Juugo karaoke in a cave for the next seventeen chapters. 



mayumi said:


> i really hope there is more to tobi than "because of what happened to rin" how can a 14yr old crush want to destroy everyone else he cared for?
> seriously he over reats and its pathetic to another level. all cause of a crush. heck obito would be worse than sakura. LOL.



Well if that little flashback last week was really his, it looks like that's all there is to it because beyond his crush on Rin, his character seems to have zero depth.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 2, 2012)

Maunten said:


> Has Madara spoken of mugen tsuk?
> 
> Also why was Kabuto of the opinion that Tobi may have to dealt with by Madara?


yes madara has spoken of mugen tsukuyomi


kabuto is often wrong about what he says, or sometimes he is taunting according to what he plans


----------



## MizMan (Sep 2, 2012)

Hopefully, for god's sake, a reveal of his true identity that is not Obito Uchiha. I'm not being butthurt Anti-Tobito. It just doesn't make sense for Tobi to be Obito nor is it a great writing. All the great people believe Tobi to be Madara, which, above of all, is supposed to be symbolic. 

A random uchiha who never had any great significance in the story beside being an uchiha connected to Kakashi, being an evil mastermind, just doesn't work. Itachi, The fourth Hokage, truly believed Tobi to be the Madara and if it turns out that they just made a fool of themselves, it's just not good writing wise. You can't just write a random story just because it sounds 'cool'. 

And biggest of all, Kakashi didn't have a single clue. Not a single moPhuckin' clue nor he ever even had a spark or a feeling when he meets Tobi. He is the closest thing to Obito. He had to see his face bare naked to be able to identify it as of Obito. Even seeing, experiencing the sharingan of Obito, he had doubts. This is just either a horrible writing or Tobi is someone else.

I mean, there are tons of possibility and I hope to god that I'm right.

EDIT: Yes, I know I said that all the great people thought that he was Madara but we know that Madara is a dead being but then again, this is a NINJA world where a dead body is brought to life, one can make a copy of himself, transform into anyone, transplant so easily possible, mind-control, etc...

EDIT:Then again... again, the last chapter was dedicated to Kakashi's team. It's confirmed, Kishimoto screwed up big time but why would he care? We would continue to read it anyway since we've already spent so much time following Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Sep 2, 2012)

Maunten said:


> Has Madara spoken of mugen tsuk?
> 
> Also why was Kabuto of the opinion that Tobi may have to dealt with by Madara?



Kabuto was trying to turn Madara and Tobi against one another.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 2, 2012)

We will about to see the one who knows everything, about to hear tobi's explaination, about to see madara using ultimate move that could destroy all five kages.

Everything ends in cliffhanger. That is chapter 600.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 3, 2012)

By the end of the chapter we could see the Gedou Mazou finishing it's transformation and becoming the (pseudo) Juubi. All those rocks that have been floating around since the beginning of the fight after Obito made the Mazou eat the Kin&Gin brothers landed on the ground at the end.



Augors said:


> Tobi goes all out.



I vouch for this too. Now that he isn't wearing his mask anymore he can use some Katons. Maybe we'll see S/T Katons or Obito using the fan to enhance their flames and range of attack. 

And if my prediction of the Gedou Mazou becoming the Juubi is true, that'll mean he can start using the Rin'negan's powers on the battle.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 3, 2012)

If 600 switches back to Sasuke and Oro i will murder a baby


----------



## A7X (Sep 3, 2012)

A chapter with nothing on obito.


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Sep 3, 2012)

I want Kishi to give a good explanation as to why Obito is Tobi and clear up the timeline inconsistencies but I have a feeling that's not going to happen.


----------



## auem (Sep 3, 2012)

i think the chapter will be called 'Tobi's real identity'...

the best way kishi can now escape timeline hole is by projecting Obito as 2nd/3rd person to hold the identity 'tobi'....there were others before him....
in fact i expect this to happen...


----------



## Spyfire (Sep 3, 2012)

I predict anti Obito theorists struggle desperately in vain.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 3, 2012)

Next chapter we get Karin talking about her day.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 3, 2012)

Expecting a chapter of mostly if not entirely talking.

I think we'll learn how Obito survived being crushed and start to get a vague idea of what happened to him.


----------



## Maunten (Sep 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kabuto was trying to turn Madara and Tobi against one another.



Ah sorry you're right good scan.


----------



## wtfobito (Sep 3, 2012)

The secret behind obito's motives will be revealed!

Kakashi was caught getting intimate with rin in bed, which infuriated obito by leaving him as the only virgin in his age group, and of course that he loved her and whatever, thus the infinite tsukuyomi.

By this he can sleep with whomever he wants and whenever he wants.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 3, 2012)

The action moves back to Karin's prison break.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> If 600 switches back to Sasuke and Oro i will murder a baby


poor baby so


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> If 600 switches back to Sasuke and Oro i will murder a baby



If 600 switches back to Sasuke and Oro i will make a baby


----------



## Sacrass (Sep 3, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Maybe we'll see S/T Katons or.



Mother of god... What about an S/T Amaterasu? I mean, he did avoid Itachi's Amaterasu that was implanted on Sasuke... He could've either absorbed it or phazed through it.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 3, 2012)

Obito explains that he was found by Uchiha Madara and his body repaired by Zetsu. Madara, being the supremacist bastard he is, ordered Obito to kill his closest friend in order to awaken his Mangekyo Sharingan. Obito pretty bluntly explained that he could never defeat Kakashi, so Madara decided that Obito would have to kill Rin instead. Even though Obito refused to do it, half his body was under Zetsu's control and he couldn't stop himself cutting Rin's throat with a kunai.

Of course, Obito blamed Kakashi. Hadn't he promised to keep Rin safe? Why did he let her die? He should have been there. He should have stopped him. But he didn't... Kakashi didn't keep his promise.


----------



## wtfobito (Sep 3, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Obito explains that he was found by Uchiha Madara and his body repaired by Zetsu. Madara, being the supremacist bastard he is, ordered Obito to kill his closest friend in order to awaken his Mangekyo Sharingan. Obito pretty bluntly explained that he could never defeat Kakashi, so Madara decided that Obito would have to kill Rin instead. Even though Obito refused to do it, half his body was under Zetsu's control and he couldn't stop himself cutting Rin's throat with a kunai.
> 
> Of course, Obito blamed Kakashi. Hadn't he promised to keep Rin safe? Why did he let her die? He should have been there. He should have stopped him. But he didn't... Kakashi didn't keep his promise.



Everything looks good other than Madara finding Obito crushed in midst of ruins.

Either he was dead, or he had a lot of free time in his schedule to search for presumably *dead* Uchihas.


----------



## Friday (Sep 3, 2012)

Crack prediction:

The alternate dimension Kamui is linked to has this ability where one ages faster than in the actual Narutoverse


----------



## Nic (Sep 3, 2012)

I predict Obito starts ripping Kakashi apart again because round 1 wasn't enough.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 3, 2012)

Kakashi: Are you Obito
Obito: Maybe

end of chapter


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2012)

Nic said:


> I predict Obito starts ripping Kakashi apart again because round 1 wasn't enough.



In other words, Rinnegan time.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> In other words, Rinnegan time.



If Obito starts using the Rinnegan now he will look like a moron, the PIS will be too strong on him...


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 3, 2012)

maybe you are only able to use rinnegan powers like nagato did, if you have the two rinnegan


----------



## Bart (Sep 3, 2012)

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_

I'm waiting in the shadows like Tobi and expecting this to occur most soon :WOW


----------



## j0hnni_ (Sep 3, 2012)

kishimoto will issue an apology about last chapter's mistakes, and says he'll correct them in the volume version.

I predict only that the chapter will be good... (and with less mistakes hopefully)


----------



## Flynn (Sep 3, 2012)

wtfobito said:


> Everything looks good other than Madara finding Obito crushed in midst of ruins.
> 
> Either he was dead, or he had a lot of free time in his schedule to search for presumably *dead* Uchihas.



Could be Madara interested in the third ninja war.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2012)

flashback time this maybe a long one but who knows. i want to see what drove obito to go mad and ope it is more then just rin being dead.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 3, 2012)

I would like to predict "No useless flashback, just concise and accurate explainations about the 599".

I would like, though...


----------



## wtfobito (Sep 3, 2012)

j0hnni_ said:


> kishimoto will issue an apology about last chapter's mistakes, and says he'll correct them in the volume version.
> 
> I predict only that the chapter will be good... (and with less mistakes hopefully)



LOL.

That would be epic.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 3, 2012)

I believe we'll find out about Obito's past from Orochimaru and "the one who knows everything".


----------



## Revolution (Sep 3, 2012)

This is going to be the chapter that all the reinforcements arive; JUST IN TIME TO SEE TOBI'S IDENTITY.

This will be traumatic for Tobi, almost as traumatic as it is for Kakashi.


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2012)

Shattering said:


> If Obito starts using the Rinnegan now he will look like a moron, the PIS will be too strong on him...



True, but I wonder what his next move will be. Kishi can't honestly continue this battle without changing Tobi's approach at all, right?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 3, 2012)

Obito might start the chapter's dialogue by saying he no longer responds to that name Kakashi just called him by, making a reference to what he said to Naruto in 564.



Sacrass said:


> Mother of god... What about an S/T Amaterasu? I mean, he did avoid Itachi's Amaterasu that was implanted on Sasuke... He could've either absorbed it or phazed through it.



It is possible. Obito seems to store up the "big guns" in his dimension as we saw in 598, it'd be interesting to see if he can also use the same technique Itachi and Sasuke have.


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 3, 2012)

I think it is just fair that Kakashi beats the shit out of him for being a murdering morron xD


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> True, but I wonder what his next move will be. Kishi can't honestly continue this battle without changing Tobi's approach at all, right?



He sort of can.

Without Kamui they have no real way of hitting him.


----------



## Ricky Sen (Sep 3, 2012)

It's possible that Naruto's clone is still in Tobi's dimension. If that's the case then team Naruto doesn't need Kamui anymore.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I believe we'll find out about Obito's past from Orochimaru and "the one who knows everything".



that is what i think. although, the one who knows everything may different purpose as sasuke wants to know what started all this and it dates back even before obito and madara


----------



## Kobe (Sep 3, 2012)

enough with Tobi. Show us Madara, Kishi.


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> He sort of can.
> 
> Without Kamui they have no real way of hitting him.



Assuming Naruto didn't disperse Dat' Shadow Clone.


----------



## Syntaxis (Sep 3, 2012)

Kakashi: "Are you... Obito?"
Tobi: "Henge no justu... release!"

The smoke clears. It's actually Rin.

Kakashi: "R.. Rin!?"
Rin: "Henge no jutsu... release!"

The smoke clears. It's actually Kakashi.

Kakashi: "M.. me?"
Tobashi: "I'm you!"
Kakashi: "But why?!"
Tobashi: "Time travel, bitch."
Kakashi: "You are from the future?"
Tobashi: "..."

We see Tobashi up close. It's a younger Kakashi.

Gai: "Eh... Who's that guy?"

Next time on Dragon Ball Z: What the hell is going on?


----------



## lucid1 (Sep 3, 2012)

obito opens his third eye and its a golden byakugan. naruto makes a shadow clone


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2012)

Time for some flashbacks...


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> True, but I wonder what his next move will be. Kishi can't honestly continue this battle without changing Tobi's approach at all, right?



I don't think there will be any more fighting. Naruto's KB is probably still in the other dimension solely because we need a reason for this boring fight to stop.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 3, 2012)

It's going to be interesting seeing how Kishi will handle Obitos emotions now, He used to do so much with just the eyes.  Without the mask, Kishi will have to put a little bit more effort.


----------



## FouLu (Sep 3, 2012)

*Chapter 600: Kakashi*

Obito: "I hate the world because I never had a chance to kiss Rin!"
Kakashi: "......"
Gai: "Kakashi you..."
**Kakashi takes out his mask.* *
Naruto: "Finally.... Kakashi Sensei...."
Kakashi: "Before dying, you gave me this Sharingan.... but Rin...."
Kakashi: "Rin gave me her lips! She wanted to transplant her lips... she knew you were still alive somewhere...."
Kakashi: "She believed... a kiss was a better weapon than a kunai.... Obito... and here i am, carrying your dreams and her's as well"
Obito: "You... did all of this for us?... Kakashi I don't know what to..."
Kakashi: "Shut up and kiss me"

12 pages of Kakashi and Obito make out 
[sp=Tag yo' shit][/sp]


----------



## Datakim (Sep 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> True, but I wonder what his next move will be. Kishi can't honestly continue this battle without changing Tobi's approach at all, right?



Maybe Juubi will finally come into play? I mean its been screaming and moaning for quite a while now, surely it cannot be long until its fully reborn.

And even if not, there is no reason to assume that Obito has not learned styles of battle other than his S/T-spam. For example, he knew how to create a barrier strong enough to stop an attack from Hachibi. Odds are that Narutos clone is still in the other dimension, which means that Obito can no longer use his intangibility. So its quite possible that if the fight continues, it will be a more "traditional" one without any teleporting.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 3, 2012)

I predict...for the next 6 weeks Kishimoto rehashing the events of Kakashi Gaiden panel by panel. Word for word. Because, we the viewers, have crap memory and can't just go back and re-read it on our own.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 3, 2012)

I know it will go exactly like this.

Kakashi: Oh shit Obito how could you?
Obito: You damn ignorant fool blah blah blah
Kakashi: Why did you do this yadda yadda?
Obito: You always were a fool Kakashi blah blah blah it all started when-

*FLASHBACK*

Kakashi: How could my best friend become such a monster yadda yadda yadda
Obito: _Long winded expository dialouge and Kakashi bashing angst about bitch who wouldn't take his cock._

_*BIG REVEAL*_

Naruto: I DON'T CARE WHO YOU ARE YOU'RE GOING DOWN I'M GONNA BE HOKAGE 

Obito: I AM NOBODY I DON'T WANT TO BE ANYBODY BLAH BLAH BLAH NOW YOU WILL DIE.

*JUTSU!
WHAT WILL HAPPEN NEXT? FIND OUT NEXT WEEK.*


----------



## Bumi (Sep 3, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> I know it will go exactly like this.
> 
> Kakashi: Oh shit Obito how could you?
> Obito: You damn ignorant fool blah blah blah
> ...



You know, this is the first prediction I've seen on threads like these that I feel will actually stand a good chance of happening.

Kishi wouldn't dare copy your exact words of course (though he may steal Naruto's), but... Ya did well, kid.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 4, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> I know it will go exactly like this.
> 
> Kakashi: Oh shit Obito how could you?
> Obito: You damn ignorant fool blah blah blah
> ...


suddenly obito reveals the hidden eye in his ass

*golden byakugam activate!*


----------



## m1cojakle (Sep 4, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> Kakashi: "Are you... Obito?"
> Tobi: "Henge no justu... release!"
> 
> The smoke clears. It's actually Rin.
> ...



pretty funny


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 4, 2012)

Looking forward to Bleach more than Naruto. People are actually dieing in Bleach now, and it's starting to form a plot.

One Piece has been in a bit of a drag.. and Fairy Tail sealed itself as the worst manga I've ever read with the latest chapter.

Hitman Reborn though.. People getting maimed and OHKO in that Manga.. Looking forward to it.

Naruto is just blah. Right down there with Fairy Tail.

My prediction:

Naruto asks Kakashi who Obito is. Gai answers that it's Kakashi's best friend, the one who gave him the Sharingan.

Obito smiles at them and says something haunting like "I'm surpised you didn't forget about me.. You were so quick to abandon me after I gifted you that eye".

Kakashi will cry. Obito will mock Kakashi's tears with the exact words Kakashi said to Obito when they were young.

Naruto will have memory-flashes of him and Sasuke. Then he'll do his idiot thing and interrupt Obito and Kakashi's moment and say something like "It doesn't matter who you are!1!1!!1".

Chapter ends with Orochimaru and Co. arriving at some place we've never seen before.


----------



## NO (Sep 4, 2012)

*Chapter 600: Obito's Past*

*Obito*: Yes, Kakashi... Guy... That's who I used to be known as, Obito Uchiha...but my identity means nothing. Names mean nothing. Tobi was merely a mask. I am no one. I am simply tasked to cast Tsuki no Me upon this corrupt world...

Silence.

Kakashi takes his arm off Guy's shoulder and begins to stumble while walking toward Obito.

*Guy*: Kakashi...
_Guy: How could Obito do this..._

Kakashi is coughing up blood, to the point of it bleeding out of his mask.

Kakashi's hand reaches for his mask. He coughs once, then twice. Silence. The two stare at each other. Kakashi is experiencing a million emotions but most of all, shock. Then hatred. Frustration. Confusion.

Kakashi then falls to his knees staring directly at Obito. Kakashi's hand approaches his own mask. Guy, Naruto, and Bee stare in contempt.

Taking in a big breath, he rips off his mask. Kakashi's emotions were once blocked by the mask he wore around his mouth. Kakashi had always remained calm. Always. But this was no more. In one swift emotion, Kakashi takes his mask off.

*Kakashi*: OBITOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What seemed like the most fierce call of anger was emitted from Kakashi's mouth. Blood spew out of his mouth as he attempted to utter more words.

*Kakashi*: OBITO, HOW?!.........How.......Why would you...

He kept coughing up blood, he was at his physical limit, even for such small speech. 

*Kakashi*: How could you do...this...to your village...your clan...

*Obito*: Kakashi...you know nothing. Everything you've said, everything you've known has been worthless up to this point.

*Flashback begin* - Obito at the bridge...


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 4, 2012)

Switch to Rookies / Kages / Karin / Sasuke.

Yup, maybe no more Tobito this week.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 4, 2012)

hopefully some explanations will start, but what I want most is Madara

either in the present or show his role in the flashbacks and how he influenced Tobito and whether some of Tobis appearances that was actually Madara (might help explain some holes)


and how did he die - there's this theory that since Koto was usable when Shisui gave it to Itachi (Mangekyou was seen active) - Itachi had to have used it on someone for it to enter cooldown and that someone was Madara


----------



## Neomaster121 (Sep 4, 2012)

could kishi please off panel the flashback


----------



## Faustus (Sep 4, 2012)

If Tobi is confirmed to be real Obito in 600, I predict for the rest of the manga:
Tengu appears
Naruto awakens rinnegan
Saske gains sennin-modo
Jiraiya is alive

^After Tobi=Obito nothing will be impossible


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 4, 2012)

Tobi is not Obito.
Shocking revelation !!!!!!?!????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 4, 2012)

Rins destiny !!! A girls fate sets the boy onto a dark path !!!


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 4, 2012)

I predict Tobi has Rin's face on his left buttcheek.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2012)

Tobi goes another chapter without his full identity confirmed.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 4, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Rins destiny !!! A girls fate sets the boy onto a dark path !!!


Oh yes. This. Definitely this. She deserves the back story after all the panel time her other teammates have gotten.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok I got it, Madara took Rin as captive, if Obito doesn't follow his orders, Rin will die or something... It makes sense


----------



## Zelavour (Sep 4, 2012)

Sasuke and his gang meet up with "them" and more info about the scroll, which all leads to Tobi's second/real identity.
And i hope something with the rookies, it has been ages since we saw them running towards Naruto's place lol, now its a good time for them to show themselves.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 4, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Ok I got it, Madara took Rin as captive, if Obito doesn't follow his orders, Rin will die or something... It makes sense


WHAT A TWIST !!!


----------



## Jay. (Sep 4, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> *Chapter 600: Obito's Past*
> 
> *Obito*: Yes, Kakashi... Guy... That's who I used to be known as, Obito Uchiha...but my identity means nothing. Names mean nothing. Tobi was merely a mask. I am no one. I am simply tasked to cast Tsuki no Me upon this corrupt world...
> 
> ...



Actually good.


----------



## Ho-Kage-Bunshin (Sep 4, 2012)

hinata awakens GB and one-panels tobito.
kakashi summons rin with edo and makes out with her while tobito dies.


----------



## SonicTron (Sep 4, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Ok I got it, Madara took Rin as captive, if Obito doesn't follow his orders, Rin will die or something... It makes sense



Everything that kishi has written thus far is explainable. Hell, even if it wasn't, it was retconnable. 

However, what you suggest.....would be the single most horrible villainous motivation for ending the entire world that kishi could possibly come up with


----------



## Papi Jota (Sep 4, 2012)

i see a flashback arc coming about Kakashi's past with Rin and how Obito somehow lived on. I can definitely see Obito taking out Kakashi's eye to end the Kamui attacks on him. Possibly unmasking kakashi in the process.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Ok I got it, Madara took Rin as captive, if Obito doesn't follow his orders, Rin will die or something... It makes sense



Or, he promised to revive Rin with the Rinne Tensei.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 4, 2012)

I wonder if we will see Obito do some Katon now that his mask is off. At first I thought he couldn't use jutsu because of the Zetsu goop but in recent chapters he showed that he is capable of using seals so the limitation was probably down to the mask blocking his mouth.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Or, he promised to revive Rin with the Rinne Tensei.



I thought about it too, but why revive Madara and then revive Rin instead of revive Rin directly and fuck Madara... oh I just forgot, Obito had 1 point in intelligence...


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2012)

Neomaster121 said:


> could kishi please off panel the flashback



fights? yes. flashbacks? no.



Rainbow Dash said:


> Oh yes. This. Definitely this. She deserves the back story after all the panel time her other teammates have gotten.



stop encouraging that crappy idea


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 4, 2012)

Addy said:


> stop encouraging that crappy idea


It ain't crap if I agree with it.   You Must Be New Here. lol jk

But anyway, I enjoy seeing panels with a cute female in it just as much as the next guy. Besides, her character is crying out to be fleshed out some more.


----------



## Sarry (Sep 4, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> It ain't crap if I agree with it.   You Must Be New Here. lol jk
> 
> But anyway, I enjoy seeing panels with a cute female in it just as much as the next guy. Besides, her character is crying out to be fleshed out some more.



But ...but she'll suffer the usual female syndrome. She'll be useless, stupid and probably clutsy


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 4, 2012)

Sarry said:


> But ...but she'll suffer the usual female syndrome. She'll be useless, stupid and probably clutsy


Well here's hoping Kishi has read Freezing recently. 

Who knows? Evil does Maybe she'll be a medic-nin as powerful as Tsunade. Wait and see I guess.


----------



## vered (Sep 4, 2012)

technically the only slight possibility for him to be Izuna is if its izuna soul within Obitos body,which means the only way for it to happen is if Madara used Rinne tensei to bring Izuna's soul back directly into Obitos body.this coming chapter should really clears who resides inside that body.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 4, 2012)

vered said:


> technically the only slight possibility for him to be Izuna is if its izuna soul within Obitos body,which means the only way for it to happen is if Madara used Rinne tensei to bring Izuna's soul back directly into Obitos body.this coming chapter should really clears who resides inside that body.



It's clear... It's Izuna with Obito's remained crush on Kakashi... That's why he stalked him in his free time... And it's not that Madara in all this year couldn't give Izuna a proper body of some dead Uchiha... he wanted to give him a crushed body of an not that attractive Uchiha cuz he was jealous that Izuma was more poular around the women.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Sep 4, 2012)

Kishi will troll us about obito, wait for it


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 4, 2012)

There is a slight chance that Ramen dude split his sould and transferred some of it into obito's body. The swirly mask design is the representation of swirling ramens.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 4, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> There is a slight chance that Ramen dude split his sould and transferred some of it into obito's body. The swirly mask design is the representation of swirling ramens.



That actually makes way more sense than Madara/Izuna using Obito's half crushed body isntead of a proper one


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Sep 4, 2012)

Sakura's Confession-The Second Coming 

Either we get to know about datscroll, or we get some answers...


----------



## Faustus (Sep 4, 2012)

600 reveals that Tobi's face is still not revealed. Everyones just sees a genjutsu, in which Tobi's face is worst possible for them:
Obito's for Kakashi
Sasuke's for Naruto
Lee's for Gai
A's for B
Third Raikage's for Hachibi
Madara's for Kurama


----------



## falconzx (Sep 4, 2012)

Faustus said:


> 600 reveals that Tobi's face is still not revealed. Everyones just sees a genjutsu, in which Tobi's face is worst possible for them:
> Obito's for Kakashi
> Sasuke's for Naruto
> Lee's for Gai
> ...



Well that will f**k things up


----------



## Faustus (Sep 4, 2012)

^Well, that's what Kishi is actually doing


----------



## Kobe (Sep 4, 2012)

Honestly I don't know what's holding Infinite Tsukiyomi from proceeding. That shit is supposed be going down. 

Does Tobi need sacrifice or something??? 

...

Oh shit.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 4, 2012)

one day till chapter 600. Wonder whether we'll get trolled big or it remains Obito


----------



## Nic (Sep 4, 2012)

vered said:


> technically the only slight possibility for him to be Izuna is if its izuna soul within Obitos body,which means the only way for it to happen is if Madara used Rinne tensei to bring Izuna's soul back directly into Obitos body.this coming chapter should really clears who resides inside that body.



because Kakashi recognizing who Tobi was before the mask came off didn't?


----------



## hussamb (Sep 4, 2012)

i prediect that my theroy will turn out to be true


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 4, 2012)

Faustus said:


> 600 reveals that Tobi's face is still not revealed. Everyones just sees a genjutsu, in which Tobi's face is worst possible for them:
> Obito's for Kakashi
> Sasuke's for Naruto
> Lee's for Gai
> ...


that would be the most fucking awesome troll ever


----------



## Kobe (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't know why people assume Tobi character made direct contact with Madara.


----------



## Raventhal (Sep 4, 2012)

The Ramen guy really the real final villain.  

The Ramen guy tracked Obito's down under the rocks using his Ramen jutsu after Obito ate there before his mission.  

The Ramen guy put Madara up to the Moon's Eye Plan.

The Ramen guy is the one who really trained Itachi.  

The Ramen guy was the guy second guy in the shadows controlling Obito controlling Yagura. 

The Ramen guy told Obito about Kishina's pregnancy.

The Ramen guy taught Oro EDO.

The Ramen guy gave Nagato his Rinnegan.

The Ramen guy infuenced Yahiko to start Akatsuki.

The Ramen guy poisoned Rin with bad noodles.

The Ramen guy destroyed the Uzumaki Clan.

The Ramen guy's mom is Senju and dad Uchiha.  His father's uncle's nephew's roommate with a Hyuga.


----------



## Sarry (Sep 4, 2012)

Faustus said:


> 600 reveals that Tobi's face is still not revealed. Everyones just sees a genjutsu, in which Tobi's face is worst possible for them:
> Obito's for Kakashi
> Sasuke's for Naruto
> Lee's for Gai
> ...



I'd fall on the ground from laughing. If Kishi does this, he's officially surpassed Kubo, arguably.


----------



## Menma the Nukenin (Sep 4, 2012)

Faustus said:


> 600 reveals that Tobi's face is still not revealed. Everyones just sees a genjutsu, in which Tobi's face is worst possible for them:
> Obito's for Kakashi
> Sasuke's for Naruto
> Lee's for Gai
> ...



I've predicted such a thing.


This moment


> Madara looks at Tobi/Obito and he and we see that Tobi now is Madara?s brother Izuna!
> Madara: Stop it. Stop mirroring peoples? hopes and dreams. I said to do it only on next Mizukage whoever he is. Hope is nothing, just kind of lie and manipulation. We were going to kill it forevermore in the Infinity Tsukuyomi. No hopes, no future. Flawless dream in peace.
> While Madara is speaking, Tobi?s face warps in style like pattern on his first mask, this is his appearance genjutsu. He makes cancellation seals.
> Madara: You shouldn?t forget that?
> ...


----------



## Raventhal (Sep 4, 2012)

Kobe said:


> I don't know why people assume Tobi character made direct contact with Madara.



Because Kish said they know each other.


----------



## Obito (Sep 4, 2012)

Menma the Nukenin said:


> I've predicted such a thing.
> 
> 
> This moment



You guys are in the deepest stage of denial.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Sep 4, 2012)

We learn that Tobi was just kidding the whole time. This whole elaborate "plot" has just been a test of Kakashi and his pupil's skills similar to the bell test.


----------



## Kobe (Sep 4, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Because Kish said they know each other.


really?

hmm.. but in manga Tobi looks like he doesn't give much of a fuck about Madara. Not a master-apprentice relationship at the very least.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Sep 4, 2012)

Faustus said:


> 600 reveals that Tobi's face is still not revealed. Everyones just sees a genjutsu, in which Tobi's face is worst possible for them:
> Obito's for Kakashi
> Sasuke's for Naruto
> Lee's for Gai
> ...



That would explain Naruto's shocked face.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Kobe said:


> really?
> 
> hmm.. but in manga Tobi looks like he doesn't give much of a fuck about Madara. Not a master-apprentice relationship at the very least.



Madara mentioned him too: Link.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 4, 2012)

Talk no jutsu is coming up real soon.... Only 1 way to defeat edo madara and Obito is the only one who has seen it....


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> It ain't crap if I agree with it.   You Must Be New Here. lol jk
> 
> But anyway, I enjoy seeing panels with a cute female in it just as much as the next guy. Besides, her character is crying out to be fleshed out some more.



sure, why not. however, kishi should develop rin AFTER he develops the older ones.


----------



## Kobe (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara mentioned him too: Link.


I didn't take that as Tobi but someone who knows Edo Tensei, and since Kabuto said he's the assistant of that someone, Orochimaru comes to mind.

"...This is _his_ doing... He definitely has something in mind... But what? Things don't seem to be going as according to plan very well. That someone was able to revive me into this kind of state..."

"Who is the controller of this Impure World Ressurection Jutsu?"

"I am Kabuto... _His_ assistant."




Fishy.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 4, 2012)

Addy said:


> sure, why not. however, kishi should develop rin AFTER he develops the older ones.



I'd prefer Kishi just develop the girls abit. We need some actual fanservice. :ho

---

Anyways since this manga seems to be going mad. I predict Tobi is a collection of negative energy produced to counter all the positive energy produced when someone uses Talk no Jutsu.

He looks like Obito because the negative energy created by Obito's act of dying to empower Talk no Jutsu, overpowered all the other negative energy he's ever recieved from others.

And since Tobi is nothing but negative energy, his hatred pwns all.


----------



## Hasan (Sep 4, 2012)

Kobe said:


> I didn't take that as Tobi but someone who knows Edo Tensei, and since Kabuto said he's the assistant of that someone, Orochimaru comes to mind.
> 
> "...This is _his_ doing... He definitely has something in mind... But what? Things don't seem to be going as according to plan very well. That someone was able to revive me into this kind of state..."
> 
> ...



He is indeed referring to Tobi there. The interview, takL  supports that notion.

_"If you have read the story carefully..."_ 

It's fairly obvious that Kishi is referring to that panel...


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 4, 2012)

Kobe said:


> really?
> 
> hmm.. but in manga Tobi looks like he doesn't give much of a fuck about Madara. Not a master-apprentice relationship at the very least.



Given Tobi's nature would it really come as a surprise that he tried to betray Madara?


----------



## Kobe (Sep 4, 2012)

Maybe I'm reading too much into things. ah well. fuck it.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 4, 2012)

Waiting for Obito to explain his motivations before I really pass judgment on the reveal like half of KL. Hopefully he can plug up some potential timeline inconsistencies in the process. But really, how did he survive? Madara? Why would Madara take an interest in a random Chuunin Uchiha brat? And if that was Obito who met with Itachi in some forest, why did he bear such hared towards his clansmen? 

Lots of questions, and I don't expect even half of them to get answered. Start with the basics at least, and I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Si Style (Sep 4, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> Waiting for Obito to explain his motivations before I really pass judgment on the reveal like half of KL.



Imagine a world where everyone thought that rationally...


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> Waiting for Obito to explain his motivations before I really pass judgment on the reveal like half of KL. Hopefully he can plug up some potential timeline inconsistencies in the process. But really, how did he survive? Madara*? Why would Madara take an interest in a random Chuunin *Uchiha brat? And* if that was Obito who met with Itachi in some forest, why did he bear such hared towards his clansmen*?
> 
> Lots of questions, and I don't expect even half of them to get answered. Start with the basics at least, and I'll be satisfied.



I think those two  ideas are strongly related.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 4, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> Waiting for Obito to explain his motivations before I really pass judgment on the reveal like half of KL. Hopefully he can plug up some potential timeline inconsistencies in the process. But really, how did he survive? Madara? Why would Madara take an interest in a random Chuunin Uchiha brat? And if that was Obito who met with Itachi in some forest, why did he bear such hared towards his clansmen?
> 
> Lots of questions, and I don't expect even half of them to get answered. Start with the basics at least, and I'll be satisfied.


The eye, man. It's obviously Obito's ability to control the kyuubi. Remember Yondaime's fight with Obito? He said only one man was capable to doing what Obito did to Nine tails. Which means that not all uchiha have the ability to control kyuubi.
I'm betting Obito's some direct descendent of Madara or something.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 4, 2012)

I can imagine Obito's speech already. 

"Rin didn't love me the way I loved her... that showed me how the world was nothing but lies. 

That's why I'm going to create a perfect one, with my Mugen Tsukuyomi."


----------



## auem (Sep 4, 2012)

adee said:


> The eye, man. It's obviously Obito's ability to control the kyuubi.* Remember Yondaime's fight with Obito? *He said only one man was capable to doing what Obito did to Nine tails. Which means that not all uchiha have the ability to control kyuubi.
> I'm betting Obito's some direct descendent of Madara or something.



i believe that was previous tobi....not obito..


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Just looking forward to that big moment, when Tobi explains who he is, what he is.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 4, 2012)

auem said:


> i believe that was previous tobi....not obito..


Ok, I'll admit you had me blinking and staring at your post for a few seconds.


----------



## Fay (Sep 4, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I can imagine Obito's speech already.
> 
> "Rin didn't love me the way I loved her... that showed me how the world was nothing but lies.
> 
> That's why I'm going to create a perfect one, with my Mugen Tsukuyomi."



yes, Yes, YES. I want Obito to say this


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 4, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Imagine a world where everyone thought that rationally...


...
...

... Nope. Sorry, can't.


----------



## MYJC (Sep 4, 2012)

Am I the only one not expecting to get the rest of Tobi's backstory yet? I mean I don't see Tobi just standing there trying to explain himself to them, he doesn't seem like he really even gives a fuck. 

I'm expecting that he'll just continue fighting Naruto and co., and trying to summon the Juubi until Madara finally shows up. And I'm guessing that Madara will provide exposition on Tobi's origins.


----------



## Soljah (Sep 4, 2012)

MYJC said:


> Am I the only one not expecting to get the rest of Tobi's backstory yet? I mean I don't see Tobi just standing there trying to explain himself to them, he doesn't seem like he really even gives a fuck.
> 
> I'm expecting that he'll just continue fighting Naruto and co., and trying to summon the Juubi until Madara finally shows up. And I'm guessing that Madara will provide exposition on Tobi's origins.



I think if Tobi really is Obitio fully he prolly will have some things to get off his chest with Kakashi and that may reveal his origins and wut not.


----------



## Kobe (Sep 4, 2012)

What are the odds that the Tobi we see right now is just a puppet created via Deva's shapeshifting technique? Would the focus on Rinnegan in 598 be a hint?


----------



## Bumi (Sep 4, 2012)

In reference to Tobi's fight with Minato:



auem said:


> i believe that was previous tobi....not obito..



I don't get why people keep saying that. He had the exact same space-time technique. That was Obito.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 4, 2012)

Kobe said:


> What are the odds that the Tobi we see right now is just a puppet created via Deva's shapeshifting technique? Would the focus on Rinnegan in 598 be a hint?



Well the shapeshifting doesn't seem to work that way, then again, it might have some unexplained properties we aren't aware of yet.

Anyway, personally I doubt it however, I don't want this to escalate again so thats all I say.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 4, 2012)

at the end of one of the coming chapters, i predict madara will show up and interrupt team naruto vs obito, with the kages fates left unknown (on the last panel only blood and one of the kages collapsed hand will be shown, maybe hinting that something terrible has happened to at least one kages).


----------



## auem (Sep 4, 2012)

Bumi said:


> In reference to Tobi's fight with Minato:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get why people keep saying that. He had the exact same space-time technique. That was Obito.



what you don't consider is whatever tobi's S/T jutsu is,it is a MS tech....it is not like only one MS user can use one particular jutsu in the history....


----------



## Leon (Sep 4, 2012)

Chapter 600: What I have seen.

Tobi: .... haha.. HAHAHAHAHA.. HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAA!
Kakashi and co: ...!

Tobi: You still don't understand do you..
Tobi: An identity is merely a fickle illusion created by weak humans in order to validate their meaningless existence in this void we call life.

Tobi: But since you're so adamant on me and my history, i'll indulge you by sharing it with you. After all, history itself will come to a close within the next few minutes.

Tobi: Yes Kakashi, you could say that I was once known as the boy called Uchiha Obito.
Kakashi: !!

Tobi: When you left me in what I thought would be my tomb, I didn't actually die. Somehow, the rubble that collapsed onto me did not kill me, and I was left to suffer and rot until death would finally take me. All I could do was think, reflect, and suffer. All of the pain I felt, all of the sorrow and fear, I questioned why such things existed in this world. Why did people continue their lives in such torn world, constantly seeking power and identity.

Tobi: Perhaps such things didn't need to exist, no, they _shouldn't_ exist. At that point I refused pain, I refused sorrow, and I refused fear. I rejected the world and it's laws and values, and I would _not_ die as but another part of this world.

Tobi: As fate would have it, something within my remaining eye sparked. A power that is still a mystery to even me to this day. My eye had brought to a place that was of neither life nor death. It was a void, a dark limbo in which only the most ancient and mysterious of creatures and energies dwelled. I spent what seemed like centuries or perhaps ages there, drifiting, exploring, and dwelling on my thoughts.

Tobi: It was there I came across Madara's spirit. He was struggling to survive after the brutal damage that had been done to him in his fight with Hashirama. He was drifiting in and out of the void, moving between the worlds of the living and the dead. I saw him as a gateway, and I latched onto him, and was brought back into this world.

Tobi: It was then that we saw something in each other. In him I saw power, a  power to change this world, in me he saw a chance, another chance validate his existence. And so, he passed on a piece of his spirit to me, and in exchange I gave him a piece of mine.  He restored my body using Zetsu and he was finally able to leave this world, reassured by my presence, leaving the rest to me.

Tobi: As of then I was neither Obito nor Madara. I was an agent fate, and I would eventually come to unite this world.

Naruto: I.. 
Kakashi: But...

Tobi: You could not even begin to imagine the things I experienced! The  ancient concepts and knowledge I discovered, all of the terror I have experienced, and the things I have seen! But I will share all of those things with humanity, I will enlighten and unite us all!!!

*Tobi forms seals and his eyes begin to glow.*


*Hundreds of wormholes open, terrifying inhuman screeches echo from within them, and black, cloud like matter begins to seep from them.

Tobi: This in the end, so I will show you what I have seen.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 4, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Imagine a world where everyone thought that rationally...



Where would be the fun with that? The Library would at most have twenty posts each week.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 4, 2012)

Seriously... If one of the people, who bring some really weird predicitons in here, are the same who bitch about Kishi being a bad writer I will seriously LOL... 

I'm getting some headache reading shit like this... And I'm not even saying Kishi is a good writer.

Glad that tomorrow no matter what side... And I seriously give a damn... will shut up once and for all


----------



## Kobe (Sep 4, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Well the shapeshifting doesn't seem to work that way, then again, it might have some unexplained properties we aren't aware of yet.
> 
> Anyway, personally I doubt it however, I don't want this to escalate again so thats all I say.


yeah I know it doesn't work like that. It just creates a chance for someone to have remote fight without any drawbacks. But then again let's look at the related Rinnegan abilities:

1. Revive a body whose soul isn't sealed, and control it via black rods.
2. Use a living body for host, and via Deva's shapeshifting original body can fight with using that living body, can use Kekkei Genkai etc.

And look what we have as a mixture of those two:

Impure World Resurrection. 

I think it could be possible to have 3rd option with Rinnegan.

3. Revive a dead body whose soul isn't sealed and control it via Rinnegan. But it could be possible to use the body's Kekkei Genkai & 'modify' the body into a prime state.

Like how Kabuto did it with Edo Tensei Madara.

Too farfetched but a better scenario than time travelling Obito


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 4, 2012)

I predict Tobi being Izuna.

Fight the POWA!


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 4, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Glad that tomorrow no matter what side... And I seriously give a damn... will shut up once and for all



Unless it switches to Madara or Sasuke.


----------



## ItsMrJedi (Sep 4, 2012)

Let's put the facts together and move on from here:

1. Tobi is Obito.
2. Moon plan came from Madara, thus Obito/Tobi came in contact with Madara.
3. Obito was dead.
4. Obito has been resurrected from dead but not with Edo Tensei.
5. Uchiha Madara was also dead.

Could it be that someone tried to resurrect Uchiha Madara with Obito's dead body with some jutsu different than Edo Tensei ? And could this person be Orochimaru ?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 4, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> I predict Tobi being Izuna.
> 
> Fight the POWA!



^ m you must be The mod with the sasuke avatar dupe account with that type of comment.  

shhhhhhhh I truly want that to happen, better than obito shit. o the forums if is izuna


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 4, 2012)

Like how Orochimaru had a woman's body back in Part 1, I'm hoping Izuna rips off the Obito face and shows his original face


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 4, 2012)

MYJC said:


> Am I the only one not expecting to get the rest of Tobi's backstory yet? I mean I don't see Tobi just standing there trying to explain himself to them, he doesn't seem like he really even gives a fuck.
> 
> I'm expecting that he'll just continue fighting Naruto and co., and trying to summon the Juubi until Madara finally shows up. And I'm guessing that Madara will provide exposition on Tobi's origins.



I believe the flashbacks will move from two points of views: Orochimaru and the Man Who Knows Everything, Tobito & Naruto Co.



ItsMrJedi said:


> Let's put the facts together and move on from here:
> 
> 1. Tobi is Obito.
> 2. Moon plan came from Madara, thus Obito/Tobi came in contact with Madara.
> ...



Everything is fine till...



> 4. Obito has been resurrected from dead but not with Edo Tensei.
> 5. Uchiha Madara was also dead.
> 
> Could it be that someone tried to resurrect Uchiha Madara with Obito's dead body with some jutsu different than Edo Tensei ? And could this person be Orochimaru ?



Why _Obito_?


----------



## Kobe (Sep 4, 2012)

...In order to assist Hashirama against Madara, Tobirama uses Edo Tensei and ressurects Izuna who is dead and tries to mindfuck him against Madara, but he fails as he doesn't know how to have total control over ET.. ET Izuna escapes from the scene and tries to find ways to go back to his body. But he can't... Then, at that fateful day at Kannabi Bridge, he finds Obito's body who's half dead.. He says to him, "Don't worry kid.. You'll see the future from me." And he takes over his body via some soul trade shit. Then, to the world he has to introduce himself, he makes up the mask and new identity. In order to fuck with the world, he comes up with the name Tobi which have the common characters in Obito and Tobirama.. one who ressurected him, other gave him his body... and Tobi is born.



Do it Kishi.


----------



## GKY (Sep 4, 2012)

I predict a shit storm. Also, a lot of talking between Kakashi and Tobi leading into a flashback.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 4, 2012)

After the mask broke, what used to feel like an eternity now feels like a day or two. I can't believe it's already about that time again.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 4, 2012)

I think Killerbee should turn off his Hachibi form and start fighting normally since those chain-stakes are binding his Bijuu powers. 



Gunners said:


> I wonder if we will see Obito do some Katon now that his mask is off. At first I thought he couldn't use jutsu because of the Zetsu goop but in recent chapters he showed that he is capable of using seals so the limitation was probably down to the mask blocking his mouth.



That has always been the logical assumption. He really should do that now and since the usage of his S/T Kamui jutsu is part of his fighting style I am expecting to see his Katons coming out from his dimension's vortex.


----------



## Vergil642 (Sep 4, 2012)

Simplest answer to Tobi being Obito.

Madara, old as fuck, knows he needs him some sort of helper because he's too old to do much anymore. Finds Tobi's dead/semi-dead ass, uses the Rinnegan and Zetsu goo to get him back on his feet. Uses TnJ on him, mindfucks him into serving him, amplifies his powers so he can act as the Mizukage in his stead, go get Kurama, have Nagato use Rinne Tensei to resurrect him when the time is ripe for the Moon's Eye Plan to kick off.

Madara then dies of old age, Obito, now Tobi, goes and follows his old masters orders.

In the coming chapters expect Tobi to hesitate or some shit due to old feelings for his friends surfacing, then getting fatally wounded or some crap like that. Also expect further Tobi jobbing, little happening this chapter beyond ham-fisted emotional crap that doesn't further the plot or entertain and a wait until next week for a conclusion.

Hopefully Madara as the embodiment of evil in this manga will give us a rock-solid villain to root for. Or maybe Sasuke, though I have little hope for him fulfilling this role.

Pity Oro isn't final villain material. He lacks magic eyes and a special pedigree, but oozes charisma and style and has no real redeeming features. Kinda like Madara, except the eyes and heritage thing.


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 4, 2012)

last weeks chapter was called obito uchiha, imagine this one being called izuna uchiha


----------



## vered (Sep 4, 2012)

so in a few hours Evil will hopefully appear and give us his weekly trolling.
i hope we'll get to see Madara and sasuke this week.especially Madara as its time for his fight against the kages to end.


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 4, 2012)

Kishi doesn't have the balls to kill those roaches off


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Kakashi: You're....Obito?
Tobi: Oh, so that's his name.


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 4, 2012)

^ Kishi you troll


----------



## Trojan (Sep 4, 2012)

After the flash back the villain usually die, so maybe there are 2 or 3 chapters left
for the flash back, then 2 or 3 chapter for fighting, then perhaps we'll say goodbye to Obito. This is my production.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

TorJaN said:


> After the flash back the villain usually die, so maybe there are 2 or 3 chapters left
> for the flash back, then 2 or 3 chapter for fighting, then perhaps we'll say goodbye to Obito. This is my production.



2-3 chapters sound like a long time. And this rule didn't apply to Kabuto.


----------



## Vergil642 (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kakashi: You're....Obito?
> Tobi: Oh, so that's his name.



If this happened my respect for Kishi would skyrocket.


----------



## Kobe (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kakashi: You're....Obito?
> Tobi: Oh, so that's his name.


that's too Aizen-like  


which is


----------



## ch1p (Sep 4, 2012)

I predict some denial, some mocking and some explanations. However, I feel like this would also be the appropriate time for Kishi to switch to the Madara / Orochimaru-Sasuke. It's just his type of thing.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> 2-3 chapters sound like a long time. And this rule didn't apply to Kabuto.



He still lost after the flash back even if he didn't die.


----------



## Bumi (Sep 4, 2012)

auem said:


> what you don't consider is whatever tobi's S/T jutsu is,it is a MS tech....it is not like only one MS user can use one particular jutsu in the history....



Yes, I do realize it is an MS technique. I was under the impression that the technique sets bestowed upon one by the Mangekyou Sharingan were unique to each user (with Sasuke's and Itachi's being similar because they are brothers and because Itachi "gave" Sasuke his techniques).

But even if the technique sets are not unique to each user, we have yet to see anyone other than Tobito use that exact same space-time jutsu. How likely would it be that the "Tobi" who came before Obito would have that exact same technique? There's also the fact that the Minato fight fits into Obito's timeline as Tobi (meaning after he was crushed by the rock, not necessarily 'how-the-fuck-did-he-get-that-powerful-so-quickly' wise). 

These things lead me to conclude that, yes, it was Obito who fought Minato. 

(I do believe that there are two Tobi's, though. I use the long-hair/short-hair method of telling them apart, however.)


----------



## Kobe (Sep 4, 2012)

why does Tobi's S/T jutsu have to be a MS tech? I asked this before but people said "well, dimensions are connected" blah blah.. but we only saw Kamui after timeskip, and the MS. Couldn't it be that Tobi had his own S/T but later he got MS, and since he was a S/T specialist, Kamui used S/T's dimension... kinda like how Itachi & Shisui being genjutsu specialist had genjutsu related MS techniques.


----------



## Bumi (Sep 4, 2012)

Kobe said:


> why does Tobi's S/T jutsu have to be a MS tech? I asked this before but people said "well, dimensions are connected" blah blah.. but we only saw Kamui after timeskip, and the MS. Couldn't it be that Tobi had his own S/T but later he got MS, and since he was a S/T specialist, Kamui used S/T's dimension... kinda like how Itachi & Shisui being genjutsu specialist had genjutsu related MS techniques.



Maybe. I'm no expert on the Sharingan since, in general, I couldn't care less about the Uchiha. Obito is the only one I've ever been able to tolerate.

But does the normal Sharingan have those unique powers like the MS? Because Tobito is definitely using his eyes for his space-time jutsu. This is why Kakashi can access that dimension - because he has Obito's other eye. I don't really know... But I'm pretty sure it is an MS technique.


----------



## Kobe (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't know. Maybe it's possible for him to use it since he copied that jutsu from somewhere else.. like Tobirama.. I don't know, just speculating.. it could very well be a MS technique since Tobi says "I'll show you the real power of Kamui." But again it doesn't make much sense for both eyes to have same named technique.


----------



## timmysblood (Sep 4, 2012)

With dat clone in Obito's dimension he will have to resort to using the rinnegan. 

Also more flash backs probably.


----------



## Cobalt (Sep 4, 2012)

I think we'll get another flashback. Although I wouldn't mind it if we got back to Sasuke I want to see what Orochimaru has to show him.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 4, 2012)

Kobe said:


> why does Tobi's S/T jutsu have to be a MS tech? I asked this before but people said "well, dimensions are connected" blah blah.. but we only saw Kamui after timeskip, and the MS. Couldn't it be that Tobi had his own S/T but later he got MS, and since he was a S/T specialist, Kamui used S/T's dimension... kinda like how Itachi & Shisui being genjutsu specialist had genjutsu related MS techniques.



because it is a MS technique.. only used when the mangekyo turns on.... and the technique is called kamui


----------



## Gonder (Sep 4, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> If this happened my respect for Kishi would skyrocket.



don,t be silly the very idea someone using a crushed 13 year old boy as a vessel is rather laughable


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 4, 2012)

Why would someone want to control Obito?

Why would someone want this weak Uchiha who didn't even have MS when he died?

Why would someone waste time saving such a weak Uchiha, who was infected with Senju ideals?

Why would someone who is controlling Obito, get personal with Kakashi?

Why would someone who is controlling Obito, mock Kakashi for his 'borrowed' eye power?

Face it. It's Obito. Mind. Body. Soul.

Timeline issues? Kishimoto bent the timeline over and proceeded to ream it out the asshole last chapter.

Power inflation issues? Uchiha's are super haxed when they unlock their Sharingan. Without their Sharingan they are weaksauce.

Stop being in denial. It isn't rocket science.

Obito 'died' saving Kakashi. Kakashi promised to protect Rin for Obito. Kakashi, Rin and Minato all peaced out and left him buried under rubble. Sometime later Rin died. He met Madara. Tobi is born. He's full of hate. He hates the Shinobi world. I can relate with that, I cannot stand Western Society despite being born and raised in it.

He'll get owned. Make peace with Kakashi. Madara will then kill him. Simple.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 4, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Why would someone want to control Obito?
> 
> Why would someone want this weak Uchiha who didn't even have MS when he died?



Because someone wanted an Uchiha body and there was no alternative, especially none with the potential to unlock Kamui?



> Why would someone waste time saving such a weak Uchiha, who was infected with Senju ideals?



You making this argument hardly makes sense. If it is Obito mind body and soul someone must have saved him unless you think him giving Kakashi one of his eyes already was part of his nefarious plan. 



> Why would someone who is controlling Obito, get personal with Kakashi?



Because as we saw with Oro remnants of the original personality remain even after the body has been taken over. 
Also again you are not making sense, because if Obito is motivated by hatred for Kakashi and Co why didn't he take revenge a lot sooner. He had several opportunities to kill Kakashi and yet he acted like he didn't care. If he blamed Kakashi for say Rin's death he could have killed him years ago. Before Naruto was even born. Killed him and taken back his own eye.



> Why would someone who is controlling Obito, mock Kakashi for his 'borrowed' eye power?



Because Tobi is a dick who taunts everyone he meets?


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Obito 'died' saving Kakashi. Kakashi promised to protect Rin for Obito. Kakashi, Rin and Minato all peaced out and left him buried under rubble. Sometime later Rin died. He met Madara. Tobi is born. He's full of hate. He hates the Shinobi world. I can relate with that, I cannot stand Western Society despite being born and raised in it.
> 
> He'll get owned. Make peace with Kakashi. Madara will then kill him. Simple.



Which just sucks.

The best thing anyone can come up with to explain Obito's hatred is the death of Rin. There is nothing else to his character that alerts the reader to his change.

The world should sleep because Rin died, awful.


----------



## Soca (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Which just sucks.
> 
> The best thing anyone can come up with to explain Obito's hatred is the death of Rin. There is nothing else to his character that alerts the reader to his change.
> 
> *The world should sleep because Rin died, awful.*



awfully hilarious you mean, when stuff like this happens there's nothing better to do but laugh it off and read something else.


----------



## Gonder (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Which just sucks.
> 
> The best thing anyone can come up with to explain Obito's hatred is the death of Rin. There is nothing else to his character that alerts the reader to his change.
> 
> The world should sleep because Rin died, awful.



Still 100 times better then it being fodder izuna

I mean kishi didn't  even bother naming him in his on manga


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> awfully hilarious you mean, when stuff like this happens there's nothing better to do but laugh it off and read something else.



An author can't get everything right. 


But we'll see. Even if Tobi is Obito in spirit, which looks to be the case, then hopefully I'm wrong, and there is much more to it.

No matter how poorly Nagato's story was handled overall, the reason for why he changed was never brought into question.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 4, 2012)

Nagato was painfully shoehorned into the story, and subsequently his half assed motivations aren't that surprising to me.

My only hope is that Kishi's been planning this twist for a while, and so Obito's motivations will be handled a lot better.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Gonder said:


> Still 100 times better then it being fodder izuna
> 
> I mean kishi didn't  even bother naming him in his on manga



For the characters present and the reader, Obito is likely the best option, from a story telling standpoint. However, I don't think many people are going to buy into his backstory.

Other characters at least give Kishi an almost clean slate for him to do as he pleases. I doubt many people will even bother to question the timeline if Tobi is someone else.


----------



## Gonder (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> For the characters present and the reader, Obito is likely the best option, from a story telling standpoint. However, I don't think many people are going to buy into his backstory.
> 
> Other characters at least give Kishi an almost clean slate for him to do as he pleases. I doubt many people will even bother to question the timeline if Tobi is someone else.



who gives shit the tobi obito reveal was trending worldwide that should be more then enough prove that kishi decision was right.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Nagato was painfully shoehorned into the story, and subsequently his half assed motivations aren't that surprising to me.



His motivations were believable though. They weren't cause for the reader to say: "What the fuck, seriously?"



First Tsurugi said:


> My only hope is that Kishi's been planning this twist for a while, and so Obito's motivations will be handled a lot better.



Agreed.

I'm praying that there is more to it then Rin - dear God.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> His motivations were believable though. They weren't cause for the reader to say: "What the fuck, seriously?"



Really?

Plenty of people were laughing at "Dog died, better destroy the world" much like many are now laughing at Obito for "Get friendzoned, better destroy the world" even though neither are truly accurate.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't think people are questioning Obito's motivations so much as they're questioning whether such a drastic change can occur in the time frame they made up or heard about.


----------



## NW (Sep 4, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Because someone wanted an Uchiha body and there was no alternative, especially none with the potential to unlock Kamui?


Why would there be no alternative? And why would he know that Obito had the potential to use Kamui?



> Also again you are not making sense, because if Obito is motivated by hatred for Kakashi and Co why didn't he take revenge a lot sooner. He had several opportunities to kill Kakashi and yet he acted like he didn't care. If he blamed Kakashi for say Rin's death he could have killed him years ago. Before Naruto was even born. Killed him and taken back his own eye.


Kakashi isn't even relevant to his plan. 



> Because Tobi is a dick who taunts everyone he meets?


Obito's remarks around Kakashi are personal, though.



Klue said:


> I'm praying that there is more to it then Rin - dear God.


This twist has been planned since the beginning of the manga. Of course there will be a great explanation. Rin's death will probably play a great part in it, but certainly won't be all of it. I can already think of a few things that could also be a part of Obito's motive besides Rin's death.

I mean, damn. You guys should just be happy he wasn't fucking Kagami Uchiha or a Madara clone!


----------



## ch1p (Sep 4, 2012)

Still no Evil. :\



First Tsurugi said:


> Really?
> 
> Plenty of people were laughing at "Dog died, better destroy the world" much like many are now laughing at Obito for "Get friendzoned, better destroy the world" even though neither are truly accurate.



This.

People have this unbearable need to ruin good jokes with either awfull repetition or taking it seriously.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 4, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Alright so who was the genius behind placing Obito right in your face as soon as you click on the Telegrams.



problem?




> I'm praying that there is more to it then Rin - dear God.



Reminds me that someone pointed out Obito mentioning that he'll crush the Shinobi idea if a Shinobi isn't about caring about their companions thus being worse than trash.

Then again, doesn't make it that much better does it?


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Gonder said:


> who gives shit the tobi obito reveal was trending worldwide that should be more then enough prove that kishi decision was right.



Tobi's identity would have trend, regardless. 

Are you kidding me?

And what does that have to do with his "yet to be revealed" backstory?




First Tsurugi said:


> Really?
> 
> Plenty of people were laughing at "Dog died, better destroy the world" much like many are now laughing at Obito for "Get friendzoned, better destroy the world" even though neither are truly accurate.



You'd have a point if his dog was the only reason why he wanted to destroy the world. Like Rin being the only real thing the reader can see at this point.

In fact, he didn't even list his dog as one of the reasons, if I recall correctly. Death of his parents, lost of Yahiko, unending war, death and hatred. His character was hammered by the idea of world peace since his childhood.

Examine Obito's character carefully, what else is there? His rivalry with Kakashi? His love for Rin? Kakashi's failure to protect her? His love for his teammates he left behind? His desire to prove his worth?


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 4, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I don't think people are questioning Obito's motivations so much as they're questioning whether such a drastic change can occur in the time frame they made up or heard about.



The timeframe is certainly part of it, but the motivations of the drastic change are certainly my main gripe. Everything else- sudden leap in power, his very quick physical growth etc- I can accept without too much trouble. But there is nothing believable I can come up with which would explain why he changed.

Rin's death is far from enough. Death is a daily occurance in the life of a shinobi. Particularly in wartimes. Everyone in Konoha has lost someone close to him at some point and the one Obito should be blaming the most ought to be he himself. Since had he been there when she needed him she might have survived.
The other idea, him getting brainwashed is just lame since that way Tobi would be just a pathetic puppet of whoever did the brainwashing. Even if he's not the final villain he's a villain Kishi spent more than 250 chapters of built up on. If after all that he turned out to be a tool with no ideas of his own that would be a really huge letdown.


----------



## Nic (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Examine Obito's character, what else is there?



Stop assuming that you know everything there is to know about his character already.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> This twist has been planned since the beginning of the manga. Of course there will be a great explanation. Rin's death will probably play a great part in it, but certainly won't be all of it. I can already think of a few things that could also be a part of Obito's motive besides Rin's death.
> 
> I mean, damn. You guys should just be happy he wasn't fucking Kagami Uchiha or a Madara clone!



Though, I was a Madara clone believer, I am mighty thankful that doesn't look to be the case.

I was honestly hoping that Tobi wasn't an Uchiha at all. What about the Senju Clan, GAWL?


----------



## notBowen (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Examine Obito's character carefully, what else is there? His rivalry with Kakashi? His love for Rin? Kakashi's failure to protect her? His love for his teammates he left behind? His desire to prove his worth?


There was the whole thing about being horribly disfigured and nearly killed in a ninja war.

That'd dull my colgate smile.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Nic said:


> Stop assuming that you know everything there is to know about his character already.



Based off what the author has given us so far, there is nothing else pointing to why he would change so drastically, in such a short period of time.

For example, can you even give a possible reason other than Rin?

Not acting as if I know everything, I'm observing his character based off what was given to us up until this point and trying to figure out how this all makes sense.

Don't see anything wrong with that.




notBowen said:


> There was the whole thing about being horribly disfigured and nearly killed in a ninja war.
> 
> That'd dull my colgate smile.



He seemed mighty cool with it at the time.


----------



## Nic (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Based off what the author has given us so far, there is nothing else pointing to why he would change so drastically, in such a short period of time.
> 
> For example, can you even give a possible reason other than Rin?
> 
> ...



Then how about you wait to get more information about his character and what happened.  Is it really that hard?


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Nic said:


> Then how about you wait to get more information about his character and what happened.  Is it really that hard?



So basically, we're not allowed to discuss it until everything is revealed. Totally defeats the purpose of a discussion forum, but whatever.


----------



## Nic (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> So basically, we're not allowed to discuss it until everything is revealed. Totally defeats the purpose of a discussion forum, but whatever.



You already predisposed yourself into saying Rin is the only thing that happened, so yes.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Nic said:


> You already predisposed yourself into saying Rin is the only thing that happened, so yes.



I believe I said, Rin is the only cause I see for his transformation at this point in time.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 4, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Why would there be no alternative? And why would he know that Obito had the potential to use Kamui?



Obito could have been the only Uchiha avaiable. 

If a bodytakeover was used it may have had similar weaknesses as Oro's. Namely that the old body may have been incompatible and in need of replacement.

 As for your second point, it is possible Uchiha doujutsu are inherited along family lines. The main family for example has Amaterasu, Tsukiyomi and Susanoo.



> Kakashi isn't even relevant to his plan.



But he should be relevant to Obito. Obito was very passionate. If he turned to evil and blamed Kakashi for it, he should have made taking revenge on Kakashi a priority. Instead he doesn't pay any more attention to Kakashi than he does to anybody else.



> Obito's remarks around Kakashi are personal, though.



Like I said Tobi is a dick. He gets a rise out of taunting everybody. He did it with Sasuke, Naruto, Konan, Deidara etc


> This twist has been planned since the beginning of the manga. Of course there will be a great explanation. Rin's death will probably play a great part in it, but certainly won't be all of it. I can already think of a few things that could also be a part of Obito's motive besides Rin's death.



I can't. And a big part of the problem is that had Obito returned to Konoha he may even have saved Rin for all we know.



> I mean, damn. You guys should just be happy he wasn't fucking Kagami Uchiha or a Madara clone!



Him being Uchiha Kagami wouldn't have been that bad. Sure we know next to nothing about him, but we don't know much more about Obito, and Kishi would have a free hand inventing whatever motivation he desired for him. With Obito he's far more limited, because he wrote him as Uchiha Naruto essentially. In my opinion that makes it next to impossible to pull of his conversion in a believable way.

The Madara clone stuff I agree would have been worse.


----------



## Nic (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> I believe I said, Rin is the only cause I see for his transformation at this point in time.



not what you've told me.   so sit back relax and wait.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Though, I was a Madara clone believer, I am mighty thankful that doesn't look to be the case.
> 
> I was honestly hoping that Tobi wasn't an Uchiha at all. What about the Senju Clan, GAWL?



The Senju were only created to be the good counterpart of the Uchiha otherwise the latter would be completely uncontested and it would look like evil>>good whereas the must be some sort of balance.

Even there Kishi kinda failed as the only noteworthy Senju was Hashirama. His brother aside from being revealed suddenly to be the creator of ET(though it was such an asspull that it still wasn't explained why he did that) was owned by the Kin and Gin brothers and was mean to Uchihas. And finally Tsunade whose chacater is hardly defined all that much by her allegiance to the Senju clan. She could be clanless and her role in the manga would hardly change. She just wouldn't be occasionally adressed as "princess".

And yeah, plotwise Obito was the best choice to be Tobi. Elder Son or part of Juubi's soul would be more epic background and power wise but it would hardly have so many connections and ties to characters as Tobi does IMO


----------



## Deadway (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> I believe I said, Rin is the only cause I see for his transformation at this point in time.



But what about the cause of which zetsu so happened to repair him in which he brought him to Madara who was repaired again by Zetsu which was originally Madara's creation where then Madara brainwashed Obito into hating the leaf village, training him so he can take over for Madara only to sneak out of the hideout to watch Rin who died on a mission with Kakashi while Obito watched and thats how they both awaked the MS which made Obito mad and killed his master and took his role into destroying the leaf?


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 4, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Obito could have been the only Uchiha avaiable.
> 
> If a bodytakeover was used it may have had similar weaknesses as Oro's. Namely that the old body may have been incompatible and in need of replacement.
> 
> ...



Obito could have been unconscious/hospitalized so long that while he was KO Rin was killed/died somehow.

That said while Rin may be a factor in Obito's start of darkness it may be only a minor factor. Him becoming so cynical and full of despair suggests that he had to go through much more than that. Even Sasuke despite his fucked up childhood isn't that nihilistic...

And Tobi may be a dick but while he tauned Sasuke or Deidara he seemed genuinely pissed at Kakashi. Besides he had nothing to gain by showing contempt. Its not like he hopes to turn Kakashi against his companions like he did with Sasuke.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah, I think a lot of Tobi's comments really only make sense if he was Madara, like telling a dying Konan that he is Madara.  Or telling Kabuto that he took Hashirama's cells during their "infamous battle".    Madara's speech "...This is his doing... He definitely has something in mind... But what? Things don't seem to be going as according to plan very well." ended the clone idea for me, though.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi's identity would have trend, regardless.
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> And what does that have to do with his "yet to be revealed" backstory?



izuna wouldn't have the same oomph.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 4, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Yeah, I think a lot of Tobi's comments really only make sense if he was Madara, like telling a dying Konan that he is Madara.  Or telling Kabuto that he took Hashirama's cells during their "infamous battle".    Madara's speech "...This is his doing... He definitely has something in mind... But what? Things don't seem to be going as according to plan very well." ended the clone idea for me, though.



Maybe Kishi just REALLY wanted to fool the readers into believing that he truly was Madara.

Though it would be interesting if there was more to it than that.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> For example, can you even give a possible reason other than Rin?


Well lets see...

Danzo was quite fond of Uchiha. He could have found the dying Obito and did experiments on him. And then there's the fact we know nothing about Zetsu, he could very easily be involved.


----------



## dream (Sep 4, 2012)

This chapter should be pretty enlightening, we'll probably get a good explanation this chapter about what made Tobi become who he is.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2012)

Eh having it be Obito's body and someone else's soul would give the cover all ground, really. It would give the characters the emotional impact of it being Obito, as they already think it is him, and even when they realize its not, having someone use your bff's body as a puppet isn't acceptable. Someone else's soul would clear up most of the issues of characterization, motivation, interests, desires, etc etc etc...



Gonder said:


> who gives shit the tobi obito reveal was trending worldwide that should be more then enough prove that kishi decision was right.



I don't follow this "trending" crap but from what I know, something trending doesn't mean it's something approved of. Michael Jackson dies and half the world is googling it or posting it on their twitter/reddit/facebook/whatever. Doesn't mean all those people are happy about it.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Deadway said:


> But what about the cause of which zetsu so happened to repair him in which he brought him to Madara who was repaired again by Zetsu which was originally Madara's creation where then Madara brainwashed Obito into hating the leaf village, training him so he can take over for Madara only to sneak out of the hideout to watch Rin who died on a mission with Kakashi while Obito watched and thats how they both awaked the MS which made Obito mad and killed his master and took his role into destroying the leaf?



  

This is good.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 4, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Eh having it be Obito's body and someone else's soul would give the cover all ground, really. It would give the characters the emotional impact of it being Obito, as they already think it is him, and even when they realize its not, having someone use your bff's body as a puppet isn't acceptable. Someone else's soul would clear up most of the issues of characterization, motivation, interests, desires, etc etc etc...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't follow this "trending" crap but from what I know, something trending doesn't mean it's something approved of. Michael Jackson dies and half the world is googling it or posting it on their twitter/reddit/facebook/whatever. Doesn't mean all those people are happy about it.



The point isn't that its good, just that people are interested. I guarantee Izuna wouldn't be trending cause not enough people would give a shit


----------



## Nic (Sep 4, 2012)

The majority of the readers wouldn't even remember who Izuna was.


anyways i'm guessing this chapter will be full of flashbacks.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 4, 2012)

heylove said:


> This chapter should be pretty enlightening, we'll probably get a good explanation this chapter about what made Tobi become who he is.



It's going to take like 100 chapters to explain all of it lol... Kabuto had like zero plot relevance and he got like 5 chapters...


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 4, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Eh having it be Obito's body and someone else's soul would give the cover all ground, really. It would give the characters the emotional impact of it being Obito, as they already think it is him, and even when they realize its not, having someone use your bff's body as a puppet isn't acceptable. Someone else's soul would clear up most of the issues of characterization, motivation, interests, desires, etc etc etc...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't follow this "trending" crap but from what I know, something trending doesn't mean it's something approved of. Michael Jackson dies and half the world is googling it or posting it on their twitter/reddit/facebook/whatever. Doesn't mean all those people are happy about it.



What if said body switcher is also obsessed over some girl?^^

That aside if Obito's soul is no longer there then Kakashi will find about that soon enough as there is no point in making Tobi lie when he soon will rule the world anyway(at least so he believes). Once that would happen the only link would be that of anger as Kakashi would be REALLy pissed at the guy for doing that to the body of his dearest friend. All potential for drama due to a friend gone evil would be gone though, as would Tobi's role of being a Dark Naruto, and quite a few possibilties more.

That would certainly improve his chances of resisting being converted to Narutoism but it could also make him a quite one dimensional guy who is seemingly butthurt and nihilistic for no reason if he does not give a damn about anyone. IF he has a sob story anyway then he will be converted even if he is not Obito.

The reamaining Tobi candidates are simply to irrelevant and while someone as legendary as the Elder Son could make Tobi look more epic it would lack any potential for some interesting interaction as no good guy would give a damn.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

son_michael said:


> The point isn't that its good, just that people are interested. I guarantee Izuna wouldn't be trending cause not enough people would give a shit



Not a fan of Izuna, but the point is that Tobi's identity was revealed. It would have trended regardless.

It's kinda a big deal, regardless of who he is.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 4, 2012)

Evidence for Tobi having both Obito's soul and another soul co-existing in the same body: Zetsu. We still don't know his origin and he looks a lot more like Obito than Hashirama, suggesting that he's a clone of Tobi who came out wrong due to having two personalities.


----------



## Soca (Sep 4, 2012)

true but it wouldn't have hit that hard like it has now


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> true but it wouldn't have hit that hard like it has now



Probably.

But that doesn't diminish the significance of my point.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 4, 2012)

Tobito only hits hard because of how absurd it is.


Anything controversial has more impact.


----------



## NW (Sep 4, 2012)

I predict the start of the biggest flashback in all of manga history. 

It's a good thing I like flashbacks... but I don't know about everyone else...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Anything controversial has more impact.



What is "controversial"?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 4, 2012)

How long must I wait to see Naruto backhand a meteor from the real Madara.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Sep 4, 2012)

I hope this is a flashback chapter. 
I want some answers.

1. WHY THE HELL IS OBITO ALIVE?
2.HOW DID HE GET SO STRONG?
3.WHY IS HE SO NIHILISTIC NOW?

I gotta know. I am thinking that he simply didn't die, and just waited in the rocks after the fight was over calling for kakashi, and kakashi never came, so hunger+brain damage made him crazy.

Eventually he started hating so much that he activated his mangekyou and was able to escape, but not without a scratch.
Back to the uchiha shrine, reads everything, somehow makes zetsu and becomes a wood-man. Machiavellian plot to control the world.


Just so out of character, though.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> What is "controversial"?



Just look at the forums this last week.

I know you like Tobito but to pretend it isn't controversial is _really_ putting a narrow blinder on your eyes.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 4, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Just look at the forums this last week.
> 
> I know you like Tobito but to pretend it isn't controversial is _really_ putting a narrow blinder on your eyes.



No, that was my mistake.

I thought she was saying something more controversial would have been better, but was confused because Tobito was about as controversial as you can get.


----------



## Soca (Sep 4, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> I hope this is a flashback chapter.
> I want some answers.
> 
> 1. WHY THE HELL IS OBITO ALIVE?



his powers randomly activated and sent him to a weird dimension



> 2.HOW DID HE GET SO STRONG?



hate and some training 




> 3.WHY IS HE SO NIHILISTIC NOW?
> .



because his lover friend is dead.

there I solved the mystery, you shall call me genius


----------



## NW (Sep 4, 2012)

Can't wait for the flashbacks!


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> How long must I wait to see Naruto backhand a meteor from the real Madara.



Forever.

Madara will never use the meteor jutsu again.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 4, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> his powers randomly activated and sent him to a weird dimension
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK now how did he get Hashirama's cells and why does Madara know him?


----------



## Soca (Sep 4, 2012)

madara was always in the kamui dimension watching patiently for the right time to corrupt a dudes mind


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Sep 4, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> his powers randomly activated and sent him to a weird dimension
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Fucking genius 
BUT!



Marsala said:


> OK now how did he get Hashirama's cells and why does Madara know him?





Why did Itachi not know that Obito was lying about being Uchiha Madara?
Especially when he has eyes that can detect and color emotions?

How Did Obito get the gedou Mazou?
And the rin'negan?
And Mokuton?


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 4, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> What is "controversial"?


something that generates conflicting opinions towards it .



First Tsurugi said:


> No, that was my mistake.
> 
> I thought she was saying something more controversial would have been better, but was confused because Tobito was about as controversial as you can get.



oh i see xD

i meant that Tobito caused a lot of reactions because its controversial.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Sep 4, 2012)

Can't wait for this fucking chapter and the shitstorm that'll come after it. 

Let's hope Kishi won't jump over to Sasuke or the Madara fight.


----------



## Tidezen (Sep 4, 2012)

This is mostly for Klue, but anyone else that's been harping on there being no possible motivation for a good guy turning evil.  I posted on two other threads about it, so I'll just copy those here:




Tidezen said:


> No way, it wasn't just Rin, she was just what set him up for his rivalry or feelings of inferiority.  After Madara and/or Zetsu revived him, they brought him back to health, but he was still disfigured.  Well Rin, if she didn't like him before, had even less chance of liking him then.  So he had to train even harder, and Madara offered him that power.
> 
> But then, guess what, Kakashi fails his promise, and Rin dies.  It's too late, and my best friend failed me.
> 
> ...





Tidezen said:


> Yeah, Obito-haters aside, he's got as much justification for being evil as anyone else in the manga.  People play up the friendzone aspect because that's the only thing that was revealed in the last chapter.
> 
> Remember how Sasuke always gets mad at Naruto for trying to relate to his pain because Naruto never had to endure what he did? And remember how much pain and frustration Naruto himself had to deal with at being an outcast, and being outshone by his peers, about constantly wanting to be the best but never quite reaching it (I'm talking early Naruto of course)?
> 
> ...


----------



## NW (Sep 4, 2012)

Marsala said:
			
		

> OK now how did he get Hashirama's cells and why does Madara know him?


Madara saw the similarities between him and Izuna and helped repair him with Zetsu goo.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Forever.
> 
> Madara will never use the meteor jutsu again.



Don't kill my damn dreams.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Tidezen said:


> This is mostly for Klue, but anyone else that's been harping on there being no possible motivation for a good guy turning evil.  I posted on two other threads about it, so I'll just copy those here:



Tobi fought the Yondaime and unleashed the Kyuubi on Konoha eight years prior to the Uchiha massacre.


----------



## NW (Sep 4, 2012)

Tidezen said:
			
		

> Well, Obito's had it worse than Naruto--he never won respect from his peers, he lost everything--the dream of being Hokage, the girl...everything. That's why he calls himself "nobody", and wants to put the whole world under a spell so that this whole "reality" thing can just go away.


Holy shit, that makes so much sense! 

+rep!


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Holy shit, that makes so much sense!
> 
> +rep



That part was okay, I admit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2012)

Tidezen said:


> This is mostly for Klue, but anyone else that's been harping on there being no possible motivation for a good guy turning evil.  I posted on two other threads about it, so I'll just copy those here:



1) So he's angry because he's ugly now? Even better.

2) We still don't know WHEN Rin died. Assuming she did so prior to the uchiha massacre is assuming a lot, considering the fact that we don't know how to explain Kakashi's MS yet.

3) As Klue said, Tobi unleashed the Kyuubi before the Uchiha massacre, so the deaths of his family can't be used as an excuse.


----------



## Tidezen (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi fought the Yondaime and unleashed the Kyuubi on Konoha eight years prior to the Uchiha massacre.



That certainly could be right, but the "Tobi" that was there that night was recognized by the Kyuubi.  This is probably the only plot-hole I'm not sure of--whether Madara was Tobi at that time, or it was Obito.  

If it was Obito, then I'm guessing he was just attacking Konoha under Madara's plan, not necessarily attacking Uchiha.  But even then, Madara may have just convinced him by then that all divisions of clans/families/nations etc were to blame for the wars, so by that time, any means was justified to bring total, absolute peace to the world.

There's a lot that can be said for a person who offers you absolute power, when all your hard work and training simply hasn't paid off.


----------



## Nic (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm guessing the whole Madara/Obito flashback will be 5 chapters long.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 4, 2012)

Nic said:


> I'm guessing the whole Madara/Obito flashback will be 5 chapters long.



At least we won't get 2 chapters of Obito's life in an orphanage with characters we've never seen before and don't care about.


Probably.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 4, 2012)

for some reason i have the feeling that izuna, madara, obito, shisui, itachi and sasuke are more related than simply being uchihas.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Marsala said:


> At least we won't get 2 chapters of Obito's life in an orphanage with characters we've never seen before and don't care about.
> 
> 
> Probably.



At least danzo and Oro were there to stir shit up


----------



## Lovely (Sep 4, 2012)

I think there's going to be some pairing drama. Whether its from Obito or not remains a mystery.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 4, 2012)

I hope we see some action, but it would most likely be an explanation of why is Obito and all that jazz.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 4, 2012)

Lol. The admins are so evil.

Looking forward to Kishi's explanation.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> for some reason i have the feeling that izuna, madara, obito, shisui, itachi and sasuke are more related than simply being uchihas.



They're all bros.

Time travel and all.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 4, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> They're all bros.
> 
> Time travel and all.


makes sense .


----------



## dream (Sep 4, 2012)

Nic said:


> I'm guessing the whole Madara/Obito flashback will be 5 chapters long.



That seems like a rather reasonable length.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Still waiting to see the Juubi. 

Freaking Tobi/Obito backstory is going to increase the wait time by another 3-5 weeks. Oh well, at least its Tobi's backstory - I wouldn't even bother if it were Kabuto, lol.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 4, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 150 (49 members and 101 guests)
HK-47, Lost on Words, yurilandia, Jeαnne, Dragonus Nesha, First Tsurugi, Stratogabo, PikaCheeka, Jay345, oakkarkw, navy, gentlechomp, mrweekend, foreign, Hiiro, Medoner, Sorozone, The Max, Maracunator, lucid1, MYJC, naijaboykev28, forkandspoon, Azaleia, oricon, spiritmight, Ricardox, son_michael, BlazingInferno, ~Link~, Marsala, Adagio, Stormcloak, TheJuanPercent, T7 Bateman, vered+, Steph94, jimbob631, Qizz, KillerFlow, enix04, ShadeX23, Akumu877, fpliii

Stay fabulous, people.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 4, 2012)

I can't help but think that a majority of us won't be satisfied with Kishi's explanation of everything.


----------



## navy (Sep 4, 2012)

heylove said:


> That seems like a rather reasonable length.



I doubt it.

Way to holes to fill. Knowing Kishi, 2-3 chapters max.


----------



## Nic (Sep 4, 2012)

lol yeah how many more chapters until the Juubi shows up?


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

navy said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> Way to holes to fill. Knowing Kishi 2-3 chapters max.



Even Kabuto received more than that, If I recall correctly.

*Edit*: No, he received three.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 4, 2012)

Tobi needs to have a stroke or somenthing so we can move on to the Juubi.


----------



## navy (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Even Kabuto received more than that, If I recall correctly.



Kabuto doesnt have as many holes.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 4, 2012)

Nic said:


> lol yeah how many more chapters until the Juubi shows up?



Maybe at the end of the volume.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> Tobi needs to have a stroke or somenthing so we can move on to the Juubi.



It would be pretty funny if the Juubi somehow interrupted his flashback, right in the middle of it.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> It would be pretty funny if the Juubi somehow interrupted his flashback, right in the middle of it.



This would be the best thing ever.


----------



## navy (Sep 4, 2012)

What happened to the juubi again?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 4, 2012)

It's funny how pausing to go off on a motive rant actually makes sense for Obito here, since it helps stall even more for the Juubi to form.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> It would be pretty funny if the Juubi somehow interrupted his flashback, right in the middle of it.



I think it would be quite welcomed.


----------



## navy (Sep 4, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's funny how pausing to go off on a motive rant actually makes sense for Obito here, since it helps stall even more for the Juubi to form.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> Tobi needs to have a stroke or somenthing so we can move on to the Juubi.



Maybe Madara will arrive, be disappointed, and take back everything he gave Tobi.

They we have half a head, some torso, and a leg lying on the ground. Obito becomes the new Black Knight.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 4, 2012)

I love this page of the garden, it foreshadows Zetzu

Link removed

I imagine we will get talk between everyone and then start into Obito's story.


----------



## NO (Sep 4, 2012)

So, has anybody come up with a legitimate Tobito plothole without bringing up the databook?


----------



## SonicTron (Sep 4, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> I love this page of the garden, it foreshadows Zetzu
> 
> Link removed
> 
> I imagine we will get talk between everyone and then start into Obito's story.



Hmm good catch, the black on white clouds and sky, with the moon as the eye.  Moon's eye plan is Zetsu's idea!


----------



## Algol (Sep 4, 2012)

heylove said:


> That seems like a rather reasonable length.



yeah exactly. i think it needs to be AT LEAST 5 chapters long, given that it is the entire freaking reason why the plot is what it is at all.

think about it. maddy gets mad (lol) and fights hashi with kyubi. hashi puts that shit in his wife's belly, and now konoha has the legendary kyubi. hashi gives the rest of the pokemans away, kyubi goes to kushina. obito rips that out prematurely, so minato puts that in naruto. naruto's plot begins.

meanwhile, maddy and obito have this whole back agenda that comes up later, to turn the moon into hypnotoad, and make sasuke their dragon, and now we got the war and we're up to date.

we need an obito/maddy uchiha roadtrip gaiden for rikudo sakes


----------



## falconzx (Sep 4, 2012)

Are the databooks even legit ?


----------



## navy (Sep 4, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> So, has anybody come up with a legitimate Tobito plothole without bringing up the databook?



No. Besides Minato's face.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 4, 2012)

Link removed

This page hints at Zetsu too


People might laugh but these battle did take place in the grass village,the same village Zetsu was part of..... I'm betting Zetsu saved Obito on the orders of his village leaders, his original orders were to track this elite Konoha group and get knowledge or possibly kidnap/kill one of them.

Obito wakes up, slaughters the leaders of the grass, spares Zetsu, but has lost a lot of his memory.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

falconzx said:


> Are the databooks even legit ?



About as much as old manga chapters.


----------



## navy (Sep 4, 2012)

falconzx said:


> Are the databooks even legit ?



Depends what you use them for.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 4, 2012)

Speaking of databooks I wonder if they'll change the ages of certain characters or just leave them what they were before.


----------



## navy (Sep 4, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Speaking of databooks I wonder if they'll change the ages of certain characters or just leave them what they were before.



I think 3 databooks was enough.


----------



## Deadway (Sep 4, 2012)

Speaking of Databooks....wasn't the newest one supposed to come out already?


----------



## NO (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> About as much as old manga chapters.



Whether you like it or not, the databook has nothing on canon. If people want to read Naruto, they will read Naruto. If people want to watch Naruto, they will watch Naruto.

The databook has nothing to do with anything except provide a little curious info.

The whole plotholes bullcrap was pulled on day 1 because lots of people were disappointed to find out their character wasn't Tobi and they needed to fall back on Kishimoto being a bad writer since it was their only defense mechanism for shitting on Tobito theorists for years (what was it? 7?). The databook? It was fastest to grab on the shelf.


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd be surprised if the next databook didn't come out in the next few months. Can't wait .


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2012)

My guess is the 4th DB is going to be at the end of the series.



jayjay32 said:


> So, has anybody come up with a legitimate Tobito plothole without bringing up the databook?



You just won the award for being the most selective reader in the KL.


----------



## Nic (Sep 4, 2012)

Kishi should just make a whole new databook when the manga is over, because clearly he doesn't follow the ones he creates when the manga is ongoing. 

wouldn't be surprised if the Kages are off paneled at this point.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 4, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Speaking of Databooks....wasn't the newest one supposed to come out already?



They were waiting for the big reveal.


----------



## NO (Sep 4, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> You just won the award for being the most selective reader in the KL.


Thanks. I've actually been following this all very carefully. I've debated with numerous people here since 599 and the plotholes all seem to come from the DB.


----------



## falconzx (Sep 4, 2012)

navy said:


> Depends what you use them for.



Because in accordance to the databook, chapter 599 makes no sense


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 4, 2012)

falconzx said:


> Because in accordance to the databook, chapter 599 makes no sense



Why would it?

The databook certainly isn't going to spoil one of the biggest twists in the manga.


----------



## falconzx (Sep 4, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Why would it?
> 
> The databook certainly isn't going to spoil one of the biggest twists in the manga.



Kakashi became a chunin at 6.
Obito graduated at 9.

Yet they were in the same team in the chunin exam, and they're the same age.


----------



## navy (Sep 4, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Why would it?
> 
> The databook certainly isn't going to spoil one of the biggest twists in the manga.



The ages are the only things off. No  biggie.


----------



## kzk (Sep 4, 2012)

I think databooks are really just snapshot canon. That is they're current and accurate when they're published, but not for too long after that as the story evolves and changes.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Why would it?
> 
> The databook certainly isn't going to spoil one of the biggest twists in the manga.



Anko competing in the Chunin Exams before even becoming a Genin and at the age of two, has nothing to do with the manga's biggest twist.

Gai also became a Genin a year after Kakashi became a Chunin (they're the same age).


----------



## vered (Sep 4, 2012)

Nic said:


> Kishi should just make a whole new databook when the manga is over, because clearly he doesn't follow the ones he creates when the manga is ongoing.
> 
> wouldn't be surprised if the Kages are off paneled at this point.



we'll probably see them all spent out.or maybe injured with only 1 or 2 continuing fighting though i expect Onooki to die by the end of it.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Sep 4, 2012)

falconzx said:


> Because in accordance to the databook, chapter 599 makes no sense



Fuck the databooks.   They are and always have been garbage ghostwritten by assholes.


----------



## Grendel (Sep 4, 2012)

This is probably one of the only times I am hoping for some flashbacks this chapter


----------



## NO (Sep 4, 2012)

falconzx said:


> Kakashi became a chunin at 6.
> Obito graduated at 9.
> 
> Yet they were in the same team in the chunin exam, and they're the same age.


Your point? Databooks have nothing to do with the story.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 4, 2012)

I think that most plotholes or timeline inconsistencies can be explained away. There are two big issues to me and only one of them will be addressed; that being, how the hell did Obito survive? Is that the guy that faced Minato and met Itachi in the forest? This will probably get addressed.

The one big error to me was Minato's face on the Hokage monument before he was Hokage. But maybe I'll give it the Dark Knight Rises defense. "How did Batman teleport to Gotham after escapin--" "Bitch, he's Batman. He figured it out." Maybe Minato was so great already and the heir apparent so they put his face up there, but it's probably an author's error.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Sep 4, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> I think that most plotholes or timeline inconsistencies can be explained away. There are two big issues to me and only one of them will be addressed; that being, how the hell did Obito survive? Is that the guy that faced Minato and met Itachi in the forest? This will probably get addressed.
> 
> The one big error to me was Minato's face on the Hokage monument before he was Hokage. But maybe I'll give it the Dark Knight Rises defense. "How did Batman teleport to Gotham after escapin--" "Bitch, he's Batman. He figured it out." Maybe Minato was so great already and the heir apparent so they put his face up there, but it's probably an author's error.



Minato was retconned to be Hokage while he had a genin team in the same way that Sarutobi was Hokage when he lead Jiraiya, Orochimaru, and Tsunade.


----------



## falconzx (Sep 4, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Your point? Databooks have nothing to do with the story.



Yes, that's why I asked if the databooks were legit.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Your point? Databooks have nothing to do with the story.



Databooks support the story; it's not as if the manga has overwritten itself too.

Kakashi himself stated (in the manga) that he became a Chunin at the age of 6. The author made a mistake. Not a big deal, really - it's only a few ages that were changed.


----------



## falconzx (Sep 4, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> I think that most plotholes or timeline inconsistencies can be explained away. There are two big issues to me and only one of them will be addressed; that being, how the hell did Obito survive? Is that the guy that faced Minato and met Itachi in the forest? This will probably get addressed.
> 
> The one big error to me was Minato's face on the Hokage monument before he was Hokage. But maybe I'll give it the Dark Knight Rises defense. "How did Batman teleport to Gotham after escapin--" "Bitch, he's Batman. He figured it out." Maybe Minato was so great already and the heir apparent so they put his face up there, but it's probably an author's error.



That's definitely Kishi's mistake. Because Minato's face on the monument were not seen in the war.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 4, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Thanks. I've actually been following this all very carefully. I've debated with numerous people here since 599 and the plotholes all seem to come from the DB.


uh...none of the plotholes that i talked about have anything to do with databook.


anyway, lets see an example.

madara said that he awakened the rinnegan a little before he died, and he also considered nagato a brat and expected him to use rinne tensei to revive him.

Now add the fact that he knew tobi, and knows about the eye of the moon plan.

there you have it, a potential plothole since if madara died right after he awakened the rinnegan, and he awakened the rinnegan at least around the time that nagato was a brat, how does he know obito?


----------



## falconzx (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Databooks support the story; it's not as if the manga has overwritten itself too.
> 
> Kakashi himself stated (in the manga) that he became a Chunin at the age of 6.



What chapter was it  ?


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

falconzx said:


> What chapter was it  ?



Keep in mind, Naruto is 12 at this time: Chapter 35


----------



## Doge (Sep 4, 2012)

falconzx said:


> Kakashi became a chunin at 6.
> Obito graduated at 9.
> 
> Yet they were in the same team in the chunin exam, and they're the same age.



Yet Kabuto goes rogue, conspires with Orochimaru, and is still able to enroll in the Chuunin exams no questions asked along with the entirety of the completely illegitimate village of Otagakure.


----------



## NO (Sep 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> uh...none of the plotholes that i talked about have anything to do with databook.
> 
> 
> anyway, lets see an example.
> ...


You see, those aren't plotholes. Because they can be explained. And you haven't been given an explanation. So you go back to your defense mechanism. "Plotholes". Don't throw around that word so lightly. I'll ask you one simple question.

Where was it confirmed that there was only *one set* of rinnegan eyes?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> uh...none of the plotholes that i talked about have anything to do with databook.
> 
> 
> anyway, lets see an example.
> ...



You really think this won't be explained?

By the time Kishi had Madara drop those lines about dying after awakening the Rinnegan Tobito was a certainty.

I would be more confounded by Obito's comments about the Rinnegan being "his" but even that will probably be explained as well.


----------



## Grendel (Sep 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> uh...none of the plotholes that i talked about have anything to do with databook.
> 
> 
> anyway, lets see an example.
> ...



I think this maybe just mdaras personality....he also called oonoki a child during there previous fight and he didnt appear to actually be one at the time...he is arrogant...

Of course this is just my opinion


----------



## Turrin (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm thinking the whole chapter is just going to be Kakashi being shocked it's Obito.


----------



## dream (Sep 4, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I'm thinking the whole chapter is just going to be Kakashi being shocked it's Obito.





I don't think that Kishi would waste a chapter with that kind of nonsense.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 4, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I'm thinking the whole chapter is just going to be Kakashi being shocked it's Obito.



Honestly if the whole chapter was Kakashi having a heart attack from the stress it'd be pretty funny.


----------



## NO (Sep 4, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> You see, those aren't plotholes. Because they can be explained. And you haven't been given an explanation. So you go back to your defense mechanism. "Plotholes". Don't throw around that word so lightly. I'll ask you one simple question.
> 
> Where was it confirmed that there was only *one set* of rinnegan eyes?



Still haven't answered me Jeanne.


----------



## falconzx (Sep 4, 2012)

heylove said:


> I don't think that Kishi would waste a chapter with that kind of nonsense.



Why not ? He's trollng us


----------



## christoncrutches (Sep 4, 2012)

I keep going back and forth about this Tobito thing. So crazy that it actually happened.

I'm not sure that I'm ready to predict a flashback chapter, yet. It seems far more likely that we're gonna get some Kakashi reactions first (and perhaps a reveal within the conversation). Though the Juubi is going to be reborn any second now, so a flashback is a possible device to save some time.

Slightly off-topic: Is it the consensus belief here that the long-haired masked man = Madara, and short-haired = Obito? Or do more people think that it's not as clear cut as that?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 4, 2012)

falconzx said:


> Why not ? He's trollng us



^^No, people have been trolling themselves ever since Kakashi Gaiden, which placed between part 1 and 2 was a total hint on who Tobi was all along.


----------



## Evil (Sep 4, 2012)

A Threadlike Ink Is A, Anabaptised Pandas Workroom. Baa Fib Cod If Go Nth Sky Lo.

It's an anagram.


----------



## RaptorRage (Sep 4, 2012)

Predicting Rin is going to be revealed as a member of the Haruno family.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> A Threadlike Ink Is A, Anabaptised Pandas Workroom. Baa Fib Cod If Go Nth Sky Lo.
> 
> It's an anagram.


I hate you.


----------



## NO (Sep 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> A Threadlike Ink Is A, Anabaptised Pandas Workroom. Baa Fib Cod If Go Nth Sky Lo.
> 
> It's an anagram.



Oh god..............


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> A Threadlike Ink Is A, Anabaptised Pandas Workroom. Baa Fib Cod If Go Nth Sky Lo.
> 
> It's an anagram.



He has arrived.


----------



## hellohi (Sep 4, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I'm thinking the whole chapter is just going to be Kakashi being shocked it's Obito.



It will be like the scene from the Chunin exams where Sasuke couldn't move because of Orochimaru's killing intent(I believe).

"Moooove- MOVEEEEE  I CANT MOOVEEEEEE" Then Gai miraculously saves the day


----------



## vered (Sep 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> A Threadlike Ink Is A, Anabaptised Pandas Workroom. Baa Fib Cod If Go Nth Sky Lo.
> 
> It's an anagram.



Evvil!!!!!!!!!!!
wonder who can solve this!


----------



## navy (Sep 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> A Threadlike Ink Is A, Anabaptised Pandas Workroom. Baa Fib Cod If Go Nth Sky Lo.
> 
> It's an anagram.



Hurray!


----------



## Summers (Sep 4, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I'm thinking the whole chapter is just going to be Kakashi being shocked it's Obito.



You mean like that animation that's been going around.

Kakashi saying why and how a billion times, and Obito throwing him telling us to STFU and wait for next chapter?

Yep I can see that. Kishi cant explain it so he wont.


----------



## Leon (Sep 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> A Threadlike Ink Is A, Anabaptised Pandas Workroom. Baa Fib Cod If Go Nth Sky Lo.
> 
> It's an anagram.



Fuck.

The red has Kakashi in it, that's a start.


----------



## Mayaki (Sep 4, 2012)

F**k! And I have to go to work now : ( I love anagrams.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 4, 2012)

The red part says something about Kakashi.

The green part says something about Obito.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Red: Kakashi is in a ..... ( t r e d l e = remaining letters)


----------



## Grendel (Sep 4, 2012)

I can get kakashi let rin die out of first but have a left over


----------



## christoncrutches (Sep 4, 2012)

first contains Kakashi + Rin
middle contains Madara
third contains Obito


----------



## Nic (Sep 4, 2012)

well i'll let you guys figure it out.


----------



## Leon (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Red: Kakashi is in a ..... ( t r e d l e = remaining letters)



You conjured an s out of thin air. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Leon said:


> You conjured an s out of thin air.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Damn it, thanks.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 4, 2012)

Well that was obvious to mostly everyone. Kakashi didn't protect Rin somehow and Obito goes nuts.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 4, 2012)

Grendel said:


> I can get kakashi let rin die out of first but have a left over



Kakashi let Rin die hahaha oh wow, what a shitty friend he turned out to be.


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Sep 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> A Threadlike Ink Is A, Anabaptised Pandas Workroom. Baa Fib Cod If Go Nth Sky Lo.
> 
> It's an anagram.



AND SO IT BEGINS


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

I almost got, "Kakashi let Rin die" out of the red portion, but I'm left with a remainder of "a."

Damn it.

*Edit*:




Grendel said:


> I can get kakashi let rin die out of first but have a left over



Fuckin' ninja'ed.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 4, 2012)

"Madara (something) Obito" looks like it could work for the second part.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 4, 2012)

How are you deciphering that? I see no sense.


----------



## Leon (Sep 4, 2012)

If was Evil I would've just created a random ''anagram'' just to fuck with people.


----------



## Summers (Sep 4, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 150 (49 members and 101 guests)
> HK-47, Lost on Words, yurilandia, Jeαnne, Dragonus Nesha, First Tsurugi, Stratogabo, PikaCheeka, Jay345, oakkarkw, navy, gentlechomp, mrweekend, foreign, Hiiro, Medoner, Sorozone, The Max, Maracunator, lucid1, MYJC, naijaboykev28, forkandspoon, Azaleia, oricon, spiritmight, Ricardox, son_michael, BlazingInferno, ~Link~, Marsala, Adagio, Stormcloak, TheJuanPercent, T7 Bateman, vered+, Steph94, jimbob631, Qizz, KillerFlow, enix04, ShadeX23, Akumu877, fpliii
> 
> Stay fabulous, people.



Someone does this every time. I just have to say, This is normal.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Mike Von J said:


> How are you deciphering that? I see no sense.



Rearrange the letters.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2012)

That's way too much work for me.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Sep 4, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Kakashi let Rin die hahaha oh wow, what a shitty friend he turned out to be.



"I'll protect Rin!  lol, jk, fuck that bitch." ck


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> I almost got, "Kakashi let Rin die" out of the red portion, but I'm left with a remainder of "a."
> 
> Damn it.
> 
> ...



Dammit I got the same too.


----------



## RaptorRage (Sep 4, 2012)

I think the second line may have Oonoki as a potential word along with Madara if that line doesn't use Obito.


----------



## Summers (Sep 4, 2012)

Wonder how many people here have watched Heroes. If not then I will just tell them, sylar the guy in the pic talks to himself alot. Cause his fucking crazy.


----------



## Stormcloak (Sep 4, 2012)

So it begins


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2012)

nabasedPnsWork. Baa Fib Cod If Go Nth Sky Lo.


Kakashi let Rin die.
Madara Obito


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Rearrange the letters.



I'm trying hard!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2012)

MADARA RAPED OBITO!?


----------



## OneHitKill (Sep 4, 2012)

Ei appears and solos Obito 

:sanji


----------



## vered (Sep 4, 2012)

i think it says Madara pass work something obito.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 4, 2012)

For the red I get "Kakashi dealt Rin E" But there is one letter left over LOL. Dam I was so sure Kakashi was Rin's drug dealer.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> MADARA RAPED OBITO!?



  


Now on to the third part.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm wondering what made Obito not go back to his team in the first place.


----------



## dream (Sep 4, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> MADARA RAPED OBITO!?





Now that would be an interesting turn of events.


----------



## Hiiro (Sep 4, 2012)

Something about a snake lair, awakening someone whose dead, with a cliffhanger involving a black body?

That's what I got from it


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 4, 2012)

How sad 

A guy's motivation for going evil was a teenage crush


----------



## NO (Sep 4, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> MADARA RAPED OBITO!?



I think I might be okay with this.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 4, 2012)

I got "Obito knows Madara" out of the blue line with the letters "epandas" left over...


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> How sad
> 
> A guy's motivation for going evil was a teenage crush



Sigh, looks that way.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 4, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> MADARA'S SUSANO'O RAPED OBITO!?



Fixed for greater accuracy.


----------



## 1nkorus (Sep 4, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> *nabasedPnsWork. *Baa Fib Cod If Go Nth Sky Lo.
> 
> 
> Kakashi let Rin die.
> *Madara Obito*




Or it can be:
baptse Pndas Wr

Madara Onooki


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2012)

Madara, Obito awakens (maybe)
FFFFFFFFFFFFF DUNNO WHAT I CAN DO WITH THOSE LETTERS.
oo
bsdnr
Should realistically say that Madara awakens Obito's butthurt.


Obito
aaioy
bfcdfgnhskl


----------



## qwijibo (Sep 4, 2012)

Kakashi LATE Rin die

???

Flashback of Obito dying


----------



## Turrin (Sep 4, 2012)

Is the red just "Kakashi Late Rin Die" I mean that would be poor english, but it could make sense.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 4, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> How sad
> 
> A guy's motivation for going evil was a teenage crush



Whats even sadder is that a whole lot of the Tobito theorists don't realize how childish and stupid it actually is.


----------



## Nic (Sep 4, 2012)

It's all Rin's fault, never friend zone someone.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 4, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Is the red just "Kakashi Late Rin Die" I mean that would be poor english, but it could make sense.


Seems like it. Kakashi is always late, after all.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 4, 2012)

Could be a way of saying that Rin died because Kakashi was too late or something.


----------



## NO (Sep 4, 2012)

qwijibo said:


> Flashback of Obito dying


Nice! You got it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 4, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Is the red just "Kakashi Late Rin Die" I mean that would be poor english, but it could make sense.



Kakashi was late, a habit he picked up from Obito, and Rin died because of it.

Funny but I doubt that's it.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 4, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Could be a way of saying that Rin died because Kakashi was too late or something.



Talk about the irony.


----------



## RaptorRage (Sep 4, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Is the red just "Kakashi Late Rin Die" I mean that would be poor english, but it could make sense.



"Kakashi ate Rin deli."

Rin made Kakashi a sandwich.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

foreign said:


> Talk about the irony.



lol, poor Kakashi.

Obito is evil because of Rin's death? Now I hope it's true.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 4, 2012)

To be honest if Tobi is actually Obito this just makes everything priceless. It would mean that he was a genuine troll. All the antics with Deidara ''No senpai'' all the ''Tobi is a good boy''. All that shit would have been an act. From the person you'd least expect to be the secret mastermind behind a criminal orgainisation.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 4, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> "Kakashi ate Rin deli."
> 
> Rin made Kakashi a sandwich.



No my favorite is still "Kakashi dealt Rin Ei". She got too high and got killed in battle.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 4, 2012)

I predict that Kakashi just breaks the fourth wall and steps out of the manga to go smoke a cigarette.


----------



## RaptorRage (Sep 4, 2012)

The comma in the red line included sounds better as in "Kakashi late, Rin die"


----------



## navy (Sep 4, 2012)

Hmm...Can you confirm if the names are right, Evil?


----------



## 1nkorus (Sep 4, 2012)

So for now we have:
Red part
Kakashi late, Rin die
Green part
Flashback of Obito dying


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2012)

*Madara spanked Obito* also works.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 4, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> nabasedPnsWork. Baa Fib Cod If Go Nth Sky Lo.
> 
> 
> Kakashi let Rin die.
> Madara Obito





Klue said:


> Gilgamesh said:
> 
> 
> > How sad
> ...


I wish you guys could see the disdain on my face right now.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 4, 2012)

kakashi was late so rin couldn't regain her light, she used the mangekyou too much like sasuke


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Damn it, another Kakashi flashback - stalling my Juubi revival.


----------



## mayumi (Sep 4, 2012)

So obito's lame turn of evil was what I thought it to be 

Thanks for the lame love story kishi.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Evil, will we have to sit through another long flashback?



Why would you have thought otherwise?

Kishi's got some 'splaining to do.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 4, 2012)

Well I don't feel sorry for Obito. Worse things have happened to other characters and they still didn't reach his level of cruelty.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Why would you have thought otherwise?
> 
> Kishi's got some 'splaining to do.



Sounds like another flashback from Kakashi's point of view.


----------



## jgalt7 (Sep 4, 2012)

i guess kishi's wife is influencing crappy plots....

i'm gonna go outside and smoke (i don't smoke, but will start)....then shoot myself.....


----------



## ch1p (Sep 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> A Threadlike Ink Is A, Anabaptised Pandas Workroom. Baa Fib Cod If Go Nth Sky Lo.
> 
> It's an anagram.



Oh fuck, anagrams, my only weakness. That and the snowflake (?) sudoku. 

Possibilities:

A) These are divided in # words. That means the decoded first phrase also 5 words, the second also has 3 and the last also has 8? However, the last has too many, words and makes me think, unlikely...

B) Then there's the fact that they are arranged in groups. So that means each of those words would also be that size. For example, there is a elevel letter word, a six letter word, and a eight letter word in the blue phrase. However, the last phrase is quite limiting, with words with only three letters.

C) Each arrangement of letters are independent of the final word. There is no word / words to be taken from pandas. I don't believe there are any Naruto names that could be derived from it, either.

Oh man... 



Turrin said:


> Is the red just "Kakashi Late Rin Die" I mean that would be poor english, but it could make sense.



Late Kakashi, Rin Die -> Kakashi was late, so Rin died? 

edit: beaten


----------



## christoncrutches (Sep 4, 2012)

here's what I have so far...

Original Clue: A Threadlike Ink Is A, Anabaptised Pandas Workroom. Baa Fib Cod If Go Nth Sky Lo.

Part 1:

aeeii
dlnrt

KAKASHI

Part 2:

aeo
bdnnpprsstw

MADARA
ONOKI

Part 3:

aaio
bcdffghklns
y

OBITO

I'm not convinced that the first portion contains Rin, but based on the number of O's in the second part, I think Onoki is likely. All three might be used if Evil is spelling his name with two O's at the beginning instead of a single long O.


----------



## Burke (Sep 4, 2012)

People still thinking a failed romance is the root of obitos issues 

Tell you what, if obito says outright the death of rin caused him to walk the dark path, then  you win this round.


----------



## santanico (Sep 4, 2012)

More Tobito trolling?


----------



## Penance (Sep 4, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> I think the second line may have Oonoki as a potential word along with Madara if that line doesn't use Obito.



Rookies could be in the blue text


----------



## Summers (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Forever.
> 
> Madara will never use the meteor jutsu again.



Using effective Jutsu again is unsightly.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2012)

Can someone solve the second one? All I'm getting is shit about how *Obito saw bad porn*. I guess that could explain everything though.


----------



## RaptorRage (Sep 4, 2012)

Blue line may also have warps or warped included with Madara and Obito.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 4, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Well I don't feel sorry for Obito. Worse things have happened to other characters and they still didn't reach his level of cruelty.



has there even been a single villain/fake villain with a story so calm?

itachi's family dead, kisame killed his comrades and was outcasted, deidara had no one to respect him, kakuzu was just kakuzu (So sad), hidan...., zetsu was born a plant, sasori had his family die also.

but tobi goes crazy over a single girl? and becomes even more evil than all the rest wanting to change the entire world for the actions of maybe 2 or 3 people?

If rin ends up not being the girl of prophecy, then my respect for obito/tobi will fade somewhat


----------



## navy (Sep 4, 2012)

fpliii said:


> here's what I have so far...
> 
> Original Clue: A Threadlike Ink Is A, Anabaptised Pandas Workroom. Baa Fib Cod If Go Nth Sky Lo.
> 
> ...



The green is "flashback of obito dying"


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2012)

Guys, I think we should pack this one in and give up. 

Perhaps, Evil will show mercy?


----------



## vered (Sep 4, 2012)

the second one is about onooki and madara.i think.


----------



## 1nkorus (Sep 4, 2012)

The second anagram, so far we have:
nabasedPnsWork.
Madara Obito

Or

baptse Pndas Wr

 Madara Onooki


----------



## Lovely (Sep 4, 2012)

Kishi couldn't think of anything else that would make Obito turn evil. His entire back story was with his team.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 4, 2012)

I suspect that we only get the start of the story this chapter: Kakashi admits that he let Rin die and Obito's flashback begins at the end.

It may yet be revealed that Obito killed Rin or something.


Second line contains Breakdown, Snaps along with Madara and Oonoki.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 4, 2012)

If the third part is "Flashback to Obito dying" then I'm inclined to think the middle part is something about Madara and Oonoki and not Madara and Obito.


----------



## christoncrutches (Sep 4, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If the third part is "Flashback to Obito dying" then I'm inclined to think the middle part is something about Madara and Oonoki and not Madara and Obito.



I thought so too, but that leaves you with too few vowels to form anything coherent.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 4, 2012)

navy said:


> The green is "flashback of obito dying"



It fits.  That means word arragement is out though.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Guys, I think we should pack this one in and give up.



Quitter.  



> Perhaps, Evil will show mercy?



HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## christoncrutches (Sep 4, 2012)

Original Clue: A Threadlike Ink Is A, Anabaptised Pandas Workroom. Baa Fib Cod If Go Nth Sky Lo.

Part 1:

aeeii
dlnrt

KAKASHI

Part 2:

aaeo
dknnpprssw

MADARA
OBITO

Part 3:

FLASHBACK
OF
OBITO
DYING


----------



## Guiness (Sep 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, poor Kakashi.
> 
> Obito is evil because of Rin's death? Now I hope it's true.



I hope its true so it can give me a reason to hate the whole reveal even more than I do right now.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 4, 2012)

You can almost get "Madara rends Oonoki apart"


----------



## Marsala (Sep 4, 2012)

Second line is "Madara snaps, Oonoki breaks down" or something close to that.


----------



## Rain Of Pain (Sep 4, 2012)

No one is talking about the colors??!!


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 4, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> You can almost get "Madara rends Oonoki apart"



I'm always up for Madara rending bitches. And now I am actually interested in the chapter, if he is really in it.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 4, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> You can almost get "Madara wrends Oonoki apart"



I was hoping the spoiler material currently available to us wasn't true, but if the flashback has in some Madara, then it could possibly turn out to be a legit chapter.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 4, 2012)

Madara snaps? Maddy's getting maaaaaad. :ho


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2012)

If it's Madara and Oonoki, that's a helluva lot of consonants for so few vowels.

aae
nbptsdPsWr

Madara
Oonoki


----------



## RaptorRage (Sep 4, 2012)

npsepandaswokr.
Madara Obito


bptsepandaswr.
Madara Oonoki


nbptpandaswo.
Madara Rookies


----------



## Gabe (Sep 4, 2012)

madara snaps onoki. maybe he breaks his neck or something


----------



## Lovely (Sep 5, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> npsepandaswokr.
> Madara Obito
> 
> 
> ...



Most likely the first, although it is about time for the Alliance. I don't care for Oonoki and his drama with Madara.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Second line is "Madara snaps, Oonoki breaks down" or something close to that.



So hope you're right.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 5, 2012)

For the second one I have Madara asks Obito
 naaped Pnd Wo


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

Not enough k's for "Oonoki" and "breaks"


----------



## Irishwonder (Sep 5, 2012)

fpliii said:


> Original Clue: A Threadlike Ink Is A, Anabaptised Pandas Workroom. Baa Fib Cod If Go Nth Sky Lo.
> 
> Part 1:
> 
> ...



Part 1
"Kakashi let Rin die"


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Second line is "Madara snaps, Oonoki breaks down" or something close to that.



I really hope that is the case, been waiting to see Madara get truly serious for a while.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 5, 2012)

ITT: Decoding at its best.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 5, 2012)

Rain Of Pain said:


> No one is talking about the colors??!!



I thought about it, but what's associated with green? Zetsu. Yet, there is no z.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 5, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Second line is "Madara snaps, Oonoki breaks down" or something close to that.



Nope. Too many "k"s.


----------



## atduncan (Sep 5, 2012)

I predict that tsunade solos madara using slug sage mode! COME ON KISHI. and then sakura kills tobi with her slug sage mode! cheers.


----------



## 1nkorus (Sep 5, 2012)

> So hope you're right.


It is unlikely, short of letters for the "Breaks" word.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 5, 2012)

Chapter probably goes like...

Kakashi: Is this all because I let Rin die? Is that why you're doing this, Obito?! IS THAT WHY?!?!

Obito: Hahaha, that would be so lame.

Kakashi: ....

Obito: ...but yes, it is why I'm doing all this.

MEANWHILE!

Oonoki: AAArgh! MY BACK!

Madara: That's it! IMMA KILL ALLA YOUSE GUYS!

And back at the um other place...

Obito: Hey, since I'm just trying to run out the clock anyway, how about I tell you my life story starting with my death? Diddly-oop! Diddly-oop! Diddly-oop!

Guy: Look out! He's using Flashback no Jutsu!

Kakashi: Too late!


----------



## christoncrutches (Sep 5, 2012)

Original Clue: A Threadlike Ink Is A, Anabaptised Pandas Workroom. Baa Fib Cod If Go Nth Sky Lo.

Part 1:

KAKASHI LET RIN DIE, A

Part 2:

aaeo
dknnpprssw
.

MADARA
OBITO

Part 3:

FLASHBACK OF OBITO DYING.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 5, 2012)

Turrin said:


> For the second one I have Madara asks Obito
> naaped Pnd Wo



works / worked is also there.



Marsala said:


> Obito: Hahaha, that would be so lame.
> 
> Kakashi: ....
> 
> Obito: ...but yes, it is why I'm doing all this.


----------



## lucid1 (Sep 5, 2012)

SaiST said:


> I wish you guys could see the disdain on my face right now.



disdain is the new hatred.


----------



## Rain Of Pain (Sep 5, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I thought about it, but what's associated with green? Zetsu. Yet, there is no z.



Gai is associated with green also and maybe wood element!! 

What about the other colors???


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Still haven't answered me Jeanne.



i wasnt here.

i said potential plothole. Anything that we consider "plothole" in this manga could still be explained someway if the autor wants to, even with time travel. I am just giving you a good example of something that Kishi will have to explain really well if Tobi is just Obito someway.

I have another interesting one for you.

And i have a good one for you. Look at this page:



_*
"i cant believe nagato used his rinne tensei like that. It's supposed to be for me..."*_

Keep in mind, that he is saying this to no one other than Zetsu.

Do you agree that it would make no sense if Tobi acted as someone else when he is around Zetsu?

Now, Rinne tensei is supposed to revive people right? So you agree that these are the words of someone that someway must be revived?

Now, keep in mind that Madara expected to be revived by rinne tensei. By Nagato, and answer me.

If Tobi was not lying to Zetsu, how on earth could he be something as simple as "Obito rescued from the rocks working with Madara"? Why would he talk about the plans regarding Madara in first person(as if he was Madara himself) to no one other than Zetsu?


now, about rinnegan. What do you think that happened to Madara's own rinnegan so?

*Spoiler*: __ 




and if Madara and Tobi knew each other, and Madara had rinnegan, and they were working together to the point that Tobi expected Nagato to revive Madara with rinne tensei as much as him, why didnt Tobi get Madara's rinnegan when he died so? why wait and get Nagato's? Why lie to an almost dead konan about the rinnegan belonging to him(Madara)?

unless you think that Madara is lying about his rinnegan, Madara's eyes need to be somewhere.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

The second probably says something about Madara and Obito, rather than Madara and Onoki.

Gut feeling.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Gabe said:


> madara snaps onoki. maybe he breaks his neck or something



That would be a glorious day.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 5, 2012)

Rain Of Pain said:


> Gai is associated with green also and maybe wood element!!
> 
> What about the other colors???



There is no G for Gai either.

Red is associated with the Uchihas, due to the fan and the fire jutsus. It's also associated with Kurama.

Blue is associated with Sasuke. Tobito atm is also dressed in blue. Kakashi as well, is dressed in blue. 

I need to go sleep. Tomorrow will be shit day.


----------



## FouLu (Sep 5, 2012)

SECOND LINE
"Rin worked at Madara?s poop abs" My work here is done


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> That would be a glorious day.



To glorious, that's why it won't happen.


----------



## Jad (Sep 5, 2012)

So no action in this chapter? Please don't be another Kabuto/Itachi/Sasuke fight. The biggest problem with Kishi is he doesn't let the fights run their course, he always has to have the characters fucking standing around having a cup of tea, while a fucking bomb is about to go off. Like there is no sense of urgency. Hate that shit. Freaking hell Kishi, pull your head out of your ass, finish the bloody fight, give a crappy flashback after. Stop stalling this shit. It's like driving behind an old lady that keeps pressing the breaks on the freeway.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 5, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> Nope. Too many "k"s.



Yeah, I used a bad input string.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> To glorious, that's why it won't happen.



And we shall all look upon the chapter with disdain.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2012)

Jad said:


> So no action in this chapter? Please don't be another Kabuto/Itachi/Sasuke fight. The biggest problem with Kishi is he doesn't let the fights run their course, he always has to have the characters fucking standing around having a cup of tea, while a fucking bomb is about to go off. Like there is no sense of urgency. Hate that shit. Freaking hell Kishi, pull your head out of your ass, finish the bloody fight, give a crappy flashback after. Stop stalling this shit. It's like driving behind an old lady that keeps pressing the breaks on the freeway.


This fight has been nothing but action, mostly. He's not going to ruin it like the Kabuto fight, and at least all the characters in this fight are total shit like Sasuke.


----------



## ~Link~ (Sep 5, 2012)

How the hell do you guys solve these anagrams? I'm lost.


----------



## Rain Of Pain (Sep 5, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> There is no G for Gai either.
> 
> Red is associated with the Uchihas, due to the fan and the fire jutsus.
> 
> Blue is associated with Sasuke. Tobito atm is also dressed in blue. Kakashi as well, is dressed in blue.



Why would Evil give you a color for a person then give 
you a letter to point to that same person!!  
That will give it away easily. 

I feel like the letters should be rearrange first then the colors 
will mean something.  

sorry about my English


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

~Link~ said:


> How the hell do you guys solve these anagrams? I'm lost.



Rearrange the letters into new words. Not sure how to uncover a pattern assuming one exist, or even what to look for.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> That would be a glorious day.


too good to be true


----------



## RaptorRage (Sep 5, 2012)

Have to use each letter only once to form new words.


----------



## Grendel (Sep 5, 2012)

If you don't make put madara you can get "obito awakens ms" plus working on rest


----------



## Shiny (Sep 5, 2012)

What happens if kishi is sick and we don't have the issue this week?


----------



## navy (Sep 5, 2012)

What about Minato instead of Madara in the second line


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 5, 2012)

ShinyMarch said:


> What happens if kishi is sick and we don't have the issue this week?



Evil already got spoilers so it's out


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

the anagram isn't completely solved anyways.


----------



## Shiny (Sep 5, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Evil already got spoilers so it's out



dammit,this thread has 32pages,it's hard to check,I wanted to joke with the little geeks here,maybe next time


----------



## 1nkorus (Sep 5, 2012)

Evil, save us. We can't get the second anagram. Give us prompts. Please.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 5, 2012)

Madara drop Obito snakespawn?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 5, 2012)

How is it that Tobito's Sharingan eye is in good condition still? Eye tissue isn't exactly that tough.

Oh, how I wonder Kishi is going to get around that one, haha.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 5, 2012)

I get "Obito awakens Madaras porn" and with a "d" left over.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

I've never been good at scrabble guys.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Madara drop Obito snakespawn?


i got something similar


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 5, 2012)

So this chapter contains Madara good I thought it would be 100% Tobi flashback.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Grendel said:


> If you don't make put madara you can get "obito awakens ms" plus working on rest



I'd like to know when Rin's death fits into the timeline. Did her death activate Obito's MS, or Kakashi's? It couldn't have done both.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

"Obito warps Madara and..."

psenok


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i wasnt here.
> 
> i said potential plothole. Anything that we consider "plothole" in this manga could still be explained someway if the autor wants to, even with time travel. I am just giving you a good example of something that Kishi will have to explain really well if Tobi is just Obito someway.
> 
> ...



Could Tobi have been genjutsu'd into thinking he was Madara? The moment the real Madara's revival was revealed to Tobi, the genjutsu was warped in a way. Outlandish, I know.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i got something similar



No no no! Madara shows Obito bad porn.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

foreign said:


> How is it that Tobito's Sharingan eye is in good condition still? Eye tissue isn't exactly that tough.
> 
> Oh, how I wonder Kishi is going to get around that one, haha.



Easy, it didn't get crushed.



PikaCheeka said:


> I'd like to know when Rin's death fits into the timeline. Did her death activate Obito's MS, or Kakashi's? It couldn't have done both.



Probably Obito's.

Kakashi's was something else.



First Tsurugi said:


> "Obito warps Madara and..."
> 
> psenok



Quoting myself.


----------



## auem (Sep 5, 2012)

also 'madara darken obito...' can be made form 2nd .....


----------



## RaptorRage (Sep 5, 2012)

npseokr.
Madara and Obito swap


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> npseokr.
> Madara and Obito swap



Hahaha what a cockblock that would be.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

Madara and Obito are pen pals.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

If the second sentence is about Madara at all, it must be Madara and Obito. Oonoki and rookies both take away too many vowels.



First Tsurugi said:


> "Obito warps Madara and..."
> 
> psenok



Where the hell did Madara come from for Obito to warp him? 

"spoken" works for the remaining letters, and that doesn't fit anywhere.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Easy, it didn't get crushed.



How does that work out when your head got crushed though?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> Madara and Obito are pen pals.



And they've met on NF.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Where the hell did Madara come from for Obito to warp him?



I was thinking more along the lines of he warps him to where he is, no idea how. vOv



> "spoken" works for the remaining letters, and that doesn't fit anywhere.



Hmm...



foreign said:


> How does that work out when your head got crushed though?



His head wasn't crushed.

He'd have died if that happened.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 5, 2012)

rins death occurred sometime between where obito gave kakashi the shiaringan and the kyuubi attack. what could have caused it maybe she died right after obito supposedly died. or she killed herself because kakashi did not like her. madara killed her. maybe obito accidentally.


----------



## Soca (Sep 5, 2012)

told you guys madara lives in obitos kamui


----------



## vered (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> If the second sentence is about Madara at all, it must be Madara and Obito. Oonoki and rookies both take away too many vowels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



onooki fits it more in my opinion.
still some letters i need to figure out.


----------



## FouLu (Sep 5, 2012)

Kakashi rin date lie,
Madara Obito worked snap snap.
Flashback of Obito Dying.


----------



## Evil (Sep 5, 2012)

There is no Oonoki

The colours are so you know which letters are used for which part of the anagram, and the first one should simply be "Kakashi let rin die" if there is an extra a, then it should be part of the next anagram.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Evil, so merciful.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 5, 2012)

You're so blatant this week.


----------



## christoncrutches (Sep 5, 2012)

That extra 'a' in the first portion doesn't have me sold on Rin being mentioned. Had it been a typo, it's likely Evil would've chimed in.

Since Kakashi is almost certainly part of the phrase, we have:

aeeii
dlnrt

remaining as letters. If 'lied' is one of the other words, the remaining letters are:

aei
nrt

while if 'tried' is used, we get:

aei
ln

instead. Rin might be part of the solution, but it could very well be a trap.

EDIT: never mind, Evil came back and elaborated...the 'a' is part of the second phrase


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Sep 5, 2012)

If Obito has a death to flashback to, then I will say now that Tobi is Edo Tensei perfected.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Evil said:


> There is no Oonoki
> 
> The colours are so you know which letters are used for which part of the anagram, and the first one should simply be "Kakashi let rin die" if there is an extra a, then it should be part of the next anagram.



Got it. That makes much more sense. The lack of vowels was infuriating.


----------



## auem (Sep 5, 2012)

Evil said:


> There is no Oonoki
> 
> The colours are so you know which letters are used for which part of the anagram, and the first one should simply be "Kakashi let rin die" if there is an extra a, then it should be part of the next anagram.



thanks...

so we solved first and third....only second remains....


----------



## Marsala (Sep 5, 2012)

Evil said:


> There is no Oonoki
> 
> The colours are so you know which letters are used for which part of the anagram, and the first one should simply be "Kakashi let rin die" if there is an extra a, then it should be part of the next anagram.



We need another hint on the middle one. Please!


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Sep 5, 2012)

Lovely said:


> You're so blatant this week.


Even a child grows tired of torturing ants after a while.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

So then:

-Kakashi let Rin die
-Flashback of Obito dying

Anabaptised Pandas Workroom A


----------



## Shiny (Sep 5, 2012)

Im with the impression that kishi will die today I don't know why


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Obito asked Madara...?

There's no "t" though, and the logical continuation of that would be "to", so I don't think that works.


----------



## vered (Sep 5, 2012)

the second one is the hardest.
Madara and obito something.
or madara something obito.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

Nevermind I'm dumb.


----------



## Sango-chan (Sep 5, 2012)

Hmmm....lets see!

(predictions)

-Obito/Kakashi angst, with a side order of flashbacks 

-Chapter switches to Sasuke and his angst

- Or everyone else finally catches up to Naruto and company (not now I highly doubt it but hey this is Kish as we should know anything can happen)


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 5, 2012)

Anyone else see "Masked"?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Anyone else see "Masked"?



Only one "m".


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2012)

Evil said:


> and the first one should simply be "Kakashi let rin die"



That's pretty interesting, I wonder what the circumstances of that were.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Madara raised Obito doesn't work. Missing an "i".


----------



## PoisonIvy (Sep 5, 2012)

Anabaptised Pandas Workroom A = Madara appears and knows Obito

Your welcome?


----------



## auem (Sep 5, 2012)

madara appears and knows obito...


edit: ninja-ed..


----------



## Marsala (Sep 5, 2012)

PoisonIvy said:


> Anabaptised Pandas Workroom A = Madara appears and knows Obito
> 
> Your welcome?



This. Good job.


----------



## navy (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> So then:
> 
> -Kakashi let Rin die
> -Flashback of Obito dying
> ...





PoisonIvy said:


> Anabaptised Pandas Workroom A = Madara appears and knows Obito
> 
> Your welcome?



Finally.


----------



## vered (Sep 5, 2012)

PoisonIvy said:


> Anabaptised Pandas Workroom A = Madara appears and knows Obito
> 
> Your welcome?



lacks one a.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

what happened to the kages?  oh yeah forgot that extra a


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

A wild Madara appears?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 5, 2012)

Madara appears and knows Obito nice


----------



## Target (Sep 5, 2012)

your missing a letter although that would be sick maybe its the a evil was talking about?

if the missing letters an a we have a winner


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 5, 2012)

So his why is simply because Kakashi let Rin die.

His how is because he met Madara.

And his who is going to be explained in his Flashback.


----------



## auem (Sep 5, 2012)

this is getting pretty interesting.....so madara was alive during third ninja war....!!


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> what happened to the kages?  oh yeah forgot that extra a



They got off-paneled.


----------



## navy (Sep 5, 2012)

vered said:


> lacks one a.



Both have 6 A's


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

If Madara calls him Obito that's gg for all you holdouts.


----------



## vered (Sep 5, 2012)

it needs 6 As for it.
however its only 5.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

vered said:


> lacks one a.



Evil said there was a leftover a that should be in the second sentence.


----------



## Hiiro (Sep 5, 2012)

vered said:


> lacks one a.



Kakashi let's Rin die. A flashback of Obito dying. Madara appears and knows Obito.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 5, 2012)

heylove said:


> They got off-paneled.


Made my night right there.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 5, 2012)

there is 6 a's didnt evil say an extra a is left over from the first sentence?


----------



## vered (Sep 5, 2012)

anyway does it means Madara off paneled the kages?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

Kages confirmed for fodder.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

At least Madara is in this chapter. KAGES OFF-PANELED WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Spoilers are still too ambiguous. I can hold out hope for another hour or two at least.


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 5, 2012)

Wonder if any of the Kages died?

Doubt it, Madara most likely left them beaten but not dead. This is Naruto after all.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 5, 2012)

I give up, there are simply too many As. 

Kakashi let Rin Die, and Madaras power spanks  Obito 


IDK that's all I got


----------



## Lovely (Sep 5, 2012)

We need details of all this.


----------



## navy (Sep 5, 2012)

vered said:


> anyway does it means Madara off paneled the kages?



No. He ran away scared.


----------



## Frawstbite (Sep 5, 2012)

I think Madara appears in the flashback...In the flashback of Obito dying, like a sequence of events.

Or he beat the kages, either way is fine.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 5, 2012)

madara there means we can get a flashback on nagato getting the rinnegan, his work with obito and maybe how he survived at the VOTE and a look at the fight


----------



## navy (Sep 5, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I give up, there are simply too many As.



We solved it...


----------



## PoisonIvy (Sep 5, 2012)

Imagine Obito is like Madara's great grandson xD


----------



## Jad (Sep 5, 2012)

I think Madara appears, meaning he appears in Obito's flash back ?

But I would laugh my ass off if he off paneled the Kages, oh that shit would piss my pants. That would redeem the entire chapter for me.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Madara appears?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 5, 2012)

maybe madara tells tobi if he works for him he will teach him how to revive the dead. that is why he was interested in rinnie tensei from nagato and learning edo from kabuto


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Nuuu I want Madara to be in real time. 

Wouldn't make sense as part of flashback. Why would Madara know Obito-under-the-rock? He'd know him NOW of course....

Kages are five smears of blood on the rocks.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 5, 2012)

madara is bandaged up and wants to start the clan anew with one mangled body at a time... because obito is of direct descendant of madara.


----------



## DominusDeus (Sep 5, 2012)

Gabe said:


> Madara appears and knows Obito nice




And Obito knows. Madara appears.

A few interesting ways "knows and appears" can be used.


----------



## vered (Sep 5, 2012)

so either he is in a flashback.or he offpaneled the kages.
wonder what i prefer


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 5, 2012)

so it's flashbacks about obito's love for rin, and madara teaching obito how to be a strong uchiha


----------



## Hexa (Sep 5, 2012)

He could have just left the Kage, like he planned.  Despite Oonoki's posturing, I doubt they could stop Madara.

Maybe there's some discussion about Rin, Madara appears, and then we start the Obito flashbacks.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

The flashback starts after Madara appears.


----------



## 1nkorus (Sep 5, 2012)

> I give up, there are simply too many As.


Em, no.
*A*n*a*b*a*ptised P*a*nd*a*s Workroom and one extra "*a*" -six "a"
M*a*d*a*r*a* *a*ppe*a*rs *a*nd knows Obito -six "a"


----------



## Rama (Sep 5, 2012)

Does Madara appear on the flashback or on the on going war?


----------



## auem (Sep 5, 2012)

vered said:


> anyway does it means Madara off paneled the kages?



Evil later posted that a 'a' should be carried over to second one from first...


----------



## Jad (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Nuuu I want Madara to be in real time.
> 
> Wouldn't make sense as part of flashback. Why would Madara know Obito-under-the-rock? He'd know him NOW of course....
> 
> Kages are five smears of blood on the rocks.



I am fucking begging you, off panel the Kages. Let the fucking Alliance deal with Madara. Give those Rookies some feats.

Fucking make Gai step up his A-Game, fucking start solo'ing in Gated form. Fucking Rock Lee in drunken gated mode making Madara look like a fool. Oh fuck, Kishi, these ideas, just let them flow man.

Gosh man, if the Kages are offpanelled, I think I would scream like a little girl in happiness.


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 5, 2012)

I guess Madara could have been following the weakest Uchiha ever, who didn't have the Sharingan and was basically a Senju, all waiting for the moment he died so he could save him, raise him as his own and make him carry on his legacy...

Or youknow, Kishimoto will just say Obito was Shusui's older brother and they were both directly related to Madara via Izuna.


----------



## christoncrutches (Sep 5, 2012)

Both Madara possibilities are interesting...

? if Madara appears in the flashback, we might learn about the long-haired masked man, and get more backstory
? if Madara shows up at the Juubi epicenter in the present, it becomes less likely that Sasuke is heading to him (I don't think Kishi is going to have Tobi+Madara+Oro+Juubi in the same place, as that leaves only Black Zetsu as a potential FV elsewhere)


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 5, 2012)

fucking knew Madara taught Obito


----------



## auem (Sep 5, 2012)

DominusDeus said:


> And Obito knows. Madara appears.
> 
> A few interesting ways "knows and appears" can be used.



very interesting interpretation.....


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Sep 5, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> so it's flashbacks about obito's love for rin, and madara teaching obito how to be a strong uchiha



Yeah, it seems Madara pulled the same stunt that Itachi pulled on young Sasuke. He simply fanned the flames of hatred in young Obito's heart.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

i totally hope that madara will arrive there


----------



## Jad (Sep 5, 2012)

Although, Madara may have known about Obito's sharingan ability in the past, and saved his life. Knowing he'd be the harbinger of destruction to the world.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Jad said:


> I am fucking begging you, off panel the Kages. Let the fucking Alliance deal with Madara. Give those Rookies some feats.
> 
> Fucking make Gai step up his A-Game, fucking start solo'ing in Gated form. Fucking Rock Lee in drunken gated mode making Madara look like a fool. Oh fuck, Kishi, these ideas, just let them flow man.
> 
> Gosh man, if the Kages are offpanelled, I think I would scream like a little girl in happiness.



You think if the Kages get stomped by Madara, the rookies and Gai will defeat him? 

The stronger the villain, the more important the person who defeats him has to be.


----------



## navy (Sep 5, 2012)

Evil said:


> A Threadlike Ink Is A, Anabaptised Pandas Workroom. Baa Fib Cod If Go Nth Sky Lo.
> 
> It's an anagram.


Just in case you missed it

-Kakashi let Rin die
-Madara appears and knows Obito
-Flashback of Obito dying


2nd line is reversible


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

This battlefield is going to be such a clusterfuck.

Madara's there now, and you've got the entire alliance heading there too.

All that's missing is Sasuke's group.


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2012)

Rama said:


> Does Madara appear on the flashback or on the on going war?



It's a bit unclear but I'm leaning towards Madara appearing during the ongoing war.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

I hope you're ready for that flying Susano'o Pika.


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 5, 2012)

This is going to be an awesome chapter


----------



## Jad (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> You think if the Kages get stomped by Madara, the rookies and Gai will defeat him?
> 
> The stronger the villain, the more important the person who defeats him has to be.



You underestimate Kishi's mind. Think about it, he said every character is going to get an important role (or something along the lines of that). Who is still alive that anyone can fight?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 5, 2012)

Madara's heading to datclone's location? He's lucky he's already dead.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 5, 2012)

navy said:


> Just in case you missed it
> 
> -Kakashi let Rin die
> -Madara appears and knows Obito
> ...


Third is as well, "Obito dying of flashback".

Flashbacks are a deadly thing, yo.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 5, 2012)

navy said:


> -Kakashi let Rin die
> -Madara appears and knows Obito
> -Flashback of Obito dying



So i'm guessing Zetsu saves Obito from the avalanche. Kakashi and Rin go on a mission where Kakashi fails to save her. Madara appears to manipulate Obito.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 5, 2012)

Jad said:


> You underestimate Kishi's mind. Think about it, he said every character is going to get an important role (or something along the lines of that). Who is still alive that anyone can fight?



Gai can't touch Madara lol...


----------



## auem (Sep 5, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Third is as well, "Obito dying of flashback".
> 
> Flashbacks are a deadly thing, yo.



a better solution which accommodate for commas and full-stop:


'*Kakashi let rin die and obito knows,madara appears.Flashback of obito dying.'*


----------



## Soca (Sep 5, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> his powers randomly activated and sent him to a weird dimension
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so it seems I got all this right then? I are genius


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I hope you're ready for that flying Susano'o Pika.



With the huge black mustache, right?


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

If Madara is there, it's a good time for Gai to finally got full 8 gates.


----------



## vered (Sep 5, 2012)

either he used a flying susanoo to get there,or deva path power to fly there.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

vered said:


> either he used a flying susanoo to get there,or deva path power to fly there.



Maybe one of his Mangekyou eye powers allow him to use Space/Time Ninjutsu?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Jad said:


> You underestimate Kishi's mind. Think about it, he said every character is going to get an important role (or something along the lines of that). Who is still alive that anyone can fight?



Okay, if Kiba solos Madara I'll owe you a rep.

The rookies are shit and none have sealing techniques, much less anything that can even touch perfect Susanoo. The only people capable of taking down Madara are Naruto and Sasuke. Madara's been hyped to be the strongest dude in the universe barring the RS. Only the heroes can touch him.

You know Kishi. "Playing an important role" means fighting some Zetsu.


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 5, 2012)

The Senju created Tobi. They abandoned him for dead. Just like they abandoned the rest of the Uchiha, which led to their massacre.


----------



## Jad (Sep 5, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Gai can't touch Madara lol...



I am just playing around, no need to take my over enthusiastic post seriously.


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> If Madara is there, it's a good time for Gai to finally got full 8 gates.



Good way for Gai to die, although it would be useless against an Edo


----------



## Rama (Sep 5, 2012)

This doesn't have to do with the spoilers directly but if Madara is the one who controlled the Mizukage, had that flame mask, long hair etc. why the hell did he put one eye hole in the mask?

I can understand why Obito would do it but why Madara?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 5, 2012)

So no Madara?

Kishi just don't know how to keep a good thing.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 5, 2012)

Jad said:


> I am just playing around, no need to take my over enthusiastic post seriously.



Lol I know but definitely not something I'd like to see. Maybe all of them holing off Sauce sure but not Madara.


----------



## navy (Sep 5, 2012)

Naruto will convert Obito. Kishi.....


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 5, 2012)

Rama said:


> This doesn't have to do with the spoilers directly but if Madara is the one who controlled the Mizukage, had that flame mask, long hair etc. why the hell did he put one eye hole in the mask?
> 
> I can understand why Obito would do it but why Madara?



Perhaps this was after he lent his eyes to a young Uzumaki.


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 5, 2012)

navy said:


> Naruto will convert Obito. Kishi.....



Madara will kill him.


----------



## Grendel (Sep 5, 2012)

I feel better knowing I was one ' a'short cause damn I tried everything  lol


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Sep 5, 2012)

so this is the start of the kakashi year? And the start of the team Minato Ark?


----------



## Jad (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Okay, if Kiba solos Madara I'll owe you a rep.
> 
> The rookies are shit and none have sealing techniques, much less anything that can even touch perfect Susanoo. The only people capable of taking down Madara are Naruto and Sasuke. Madara's been hyped to be the strongest dude in the universe barring the RS. Only the heroes can touch him.
> 
> You know Kishi. "Playing an important role" means fighting some Zetsu.



I am just playing around with ideas really, I mean you might think it's th emost shittest idea on the planet, but I kind of like the idea of the rookies working along side Shikamaru's and Shikaku's strategy and planning to get the jump on the dude. I mean it's like the opposite of what Madara wanted to see, in that a whole nation of ninja's are in an alliance to defeat him, the same person wanted to rule the ninja world under the Uchiha flag. Not going to press my ideals on you, because I was just throwing my fantasy/imagination around.


----------



## auem (Sep 5, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> so it seems I got all this right then? I are genius


perhaps,perhaps not...



auem said:


> a better solution which accommodate for commas and full-stop:
> 
> 
> '*Kakashi let rin die and obito knows,madara appears.Flashback of obito dying.'*


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 5, 2012)

I expect Obito to freeze in terror when he sees Madara looming over him. The "flashback" will be his life flashing before his eyes, because Madara doesn't tolerate failure.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 5, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Third is as well, "Obito dying of flashback".
> 
> Flashbacks are a deadly thing, yo.



All villains die after a flashback.


----------



## falconzx (Sep 5, 2012)

Obito got kotoamatsukami'd


----------



## navy (Sep 5, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Madara will kill him.



Nope. He will help Naruto defeat Madara...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Rama said:


> This doesn't have to do with the spoilers directly but if Madara is the one who controlled the Mizukage, had that flame mask, long hair etc. why the hell did he put one eye hole in the mask?
> 
> I can understand why Obito would do it but why Madara?



So they'd look consistent? He loved his hair too much to cut it so he compromised.

Seriously, I've wondered about that myself.  May have to do with the gradual switchover to the Rinnegan.


----------



## Jad (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> If Madara is there, it's a good time for Gai to finally got full 8 gates.



I don't expect him to defeat the dude, that's just my over the top imagination at work. Although, I could see the idea of him being a sacrifice, enough so that their is an opening for him to get taken out. But even if it fails, he (Madara) will feel pressured and give Gai props, which would majorly give the guy a boost in the fandom department


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I expect Obito to freeze in terror when he sees Madara looming over him. The "flashback" will be his life flashing before his eyes, because Madara doesn't tolerate failure.



I'm all for Madara killing Obito.


----------



## navy (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm all for Madara killing Obito.



Then who kills Madara?


----------



## christoncrutches (Sep 5, 2012)

Rama said:


> This doesn't have to do with the spoilers directly but if Madara is the one who controlled the Mizukage, had that flame mask, long hair etc. why the hell did he put one eye hole in the mask?
> 
> I can understand why Obito would do it but why Madara?



no clue, but the guy in the flame mask is the key to everything

if I have the sequence correct:

? long haired masked man speaks to Kisame
? short haired masked man attacks Konoha (Naruto's birth)
? long haired masked man conspires with Itachi (Uchiha Masacre)

meaning his hair would've had to have grown back

the one problem with Madara = long haired masked man is Kisame recognizing Tobi him as having the same face as that guy


----------



## 1nkorus (Sep 5, 2012)

Evil, so which version is correct?

'Kakashi let rin die and obito knows, madara appears. Flashback of obito dying.'
or
'Kakashi let rin die, Madara appears and knows Obito. Flashback of obito dying.'


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm all for Madara killing Obito.



Now that would be an excellent moment, can't wait to see Kakashi's reaction if such a thing happens.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

If Madara really goes there, Tobi is about to die.

Madara is already there to get the gedou mazou


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

navy said:


> Then who kills Madara?



No one.

Madara kills Naruto, and wins the manga. The man has no weakness, after all. Isn't that what Kishi said?


----------



## Jad (Sep 5, 2012)

I reckon Madara will be sealed, but have his soul never released from his body (due to some weird impossibility). So he will live on forever to see the ninja world change, but unable to do anything by being sealed  How fitting


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

Madara's not going to kill Obito.

If anything they'll team up.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Madara's not going to kill Obito.
> 
> If anything they'll team up.



Bro, let me dream.


----------



## Jad (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Madara's not going to kill Obito.
> 
> If anything they'll team up.



That would go against what everyone would want. But Obito sacrificing himself to seal and defeat Madara, leaving Orochimaru to be the final villian !


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

navy said:


> Then who kills Madara?



Naruto and Sasuke combo. They're the only ones who can do it.

I hope Madara bitchslaps Tobi. ;whistle


----------



## navy (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> No one.
> 
> Madara kills Naruto, and wins the manga. The man has no weakness, after all. Isn't that what Kishi said?



He's still butt hurt over wood.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

Jad said:


> That would go against what everyone would want. But Obito sacrificing himself to seal and defeat Madara, leaving Orochimaru to be the final villian !



Why would Obito do that?

They share the same goal.


----------



## Raventhal (Sep 5, 2012)

Obito kills Madara lol.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

i have the feeling that the eye of the moon plan will be postponed as soon as the sunrise comes. The excuse is that the full moon is gone and they must wait the next cycle


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm currently trying to imagine the reactions if Obito warps away Madara if the latter tries to kill him.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Madara's not going to kill Obito.
> 
> If anything they'll team up.


You honestly think Madara wouldn't have a "You have failed me" moment with Obito given he's so far screwed up the entire plan and caused the War?


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 5, 2012)

I think Obito stuck around to see the 4th use Shika Fujin... And will use it on Madara....it's  what Madara would want anyway.... Locked away in the demon god's belly eternally fighting the 1st hokage....


----------



## auem (Sep 5, 2012)

can mod add the alternative interpretation in the first post....?
though i started it,it is not giving multi-quote option rightly....


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You honestly think Madara wouldn't have a "You have failed me" moment with Obito given he's so far screwed up the entire plan and caused the War?



Not really.

He's captured seven of the bijuu and the last two are within their grasp.

I'd say he's performed pretty well, save for apparently not resurrecting Madara.


----------



## Raventhal (Sep 5, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> I'm currently trying to imagine the reactions if Obito warps away Madara if the latter tries to kill him.



It will happen trust me.  Madara is invincible and immortal.  He'll be trapped forever.  It's 100 percent gonna happen.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You honestly think Madara wouldn't have a "You have failed me" moment with Obito given he's so far screwed up the entire plan and caused the War?



The war is likely part of the plan.  And the Juubi is being revived, so it's not like Obito is really failing atm.


----------



## Jad (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Why would Obito do that?
> 
> They share the same goal.



Obito was Madara's pawn most likely, why the hell would he have use for him anymore, knowing the guys arrogance he will think he needs no more help. In fact needing a partner to help him would probably be an insult to the mass of power he has gained. Madara will be like "I don't need you anymore swine".


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto and Sasuke combo. They're the only ones who can do it.
> 
> I hope Madara bitchslaps Tobi. ;whistle


Naruto and Sasuke combine modes to form Gongen Izuna/Izuna Gongen (or whatever the hell it's called) and take his ass out.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> The war is likely part of the plan.  And the Juubi is being revived, so it's not like Obito is really failing atm.


Actually from the dialogue, the War _wasn't_ part of the plan. And so far, Obito has failed getting Naruto and Bee making Jubi full power. 

I honestly wouldn't doubt Madara just saying 'Obito, I had such high hopes for you.' Before ripping his soul out. 'But I warned you what would happen if you failed.'


----------



## Rama (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So they'd look consistent? He loved his hair too much to cut it so he compromised.
> 
> Seriously, I've wondered about that myself.  May have to do with the gradual switchover to the Rinnegan.



I was thinking it could have something to do with Kotoamatsukami like covering his left eye, or it could actually have do to style, LOL who knows.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 5, 2012)

who the fuck just off panels a group of Kages ???? Madara fucking Uchiha of course


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> I think Obito stuck around to see the 4th use Shika Fujin... And will use it on Madara....it's  what Madara would want anyway.... Locked away in the demon god's belly eternally fighting the 1st hokage....


would not be surprised if madara broke out of the death god's stomach, with the other half of kyuubi in hands


----------



## Jad (Sep 5, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> who the fuck just off panels a group of Kages ???? Madara fucking Uchiha of course



Please, please, please, please, please, please! xD


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 5, 2012)

jeanne

good that you're here
i need someone to tend to my wounds


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Actually from the dialogue, the War _wasn't_ part of the plan. And so far, Obito has failed getting Naruto and Bee making Jubi full power.
> 
> I honestly wouldn't doubt Madara just saying 'Obito, I had such high hopes for you.' Before ripping his soul out. 'But I warned you what would happen if you failed.'



lol, what? Tobi always had a war plan. He just hadn't expected to lose Nagato so soon.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

Jad said:


> Obito was Madara's pawn most likely, why the hell would he have use for him anymore, knowing the guys arrogance he will think he needs no more help. In fact needing a partner to help him would probably be an insult to the mass of power he has gained. Madara will be like "I don't need you anymore swine".



I get the feeling that he thinks a bit more highly of Obito than a pawn, since he apparently left his plans and his very life in his hands.

Nagato is someone he seemed to view as nothing more than a tool.


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 5, 2012)

navy said:


> Nope. He will help Naruto defeat Madara...



Sasuke's job.

Madara represents the greatest threat. What is he? An Immortal Senju and Uchiha hybrid.

It will take an Senj... Wait.. Naruto isn't a Senju, is he?

God damn Kishimoto and his inability to write a main-character that is actually connected to the plot.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

Pika still full of MAD. 




anyways 10 chapter flashback here we go.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, what? Tobi always had a war plan. He just hadn't expected to lose Nagato so soon.


You sure? Madara didn't look like he wanted the War when he was Edo Tenseid.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 5, 2012)

Hopefully we'll see something that explains Obito=Tobi, but we'll see something of the other characters too. I wanna see how the other Kages are fairing/what they are doing!


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 5, 2012)

also i'm liking the madara talk  badass friend

is there anything madara can't do
except not being awesome


----------



## Frawstbite (Sep 5, 2012)

Kishi will need many chapters to put everything into place...It should definitely be more than Kabuto. I'm just hoping it's more interesting.


----------



## auem (Sep 5, 2012)

i somehow expected sasuke...
oh!well...madara came at least...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You sure? Madara didn't look like he wanted the War when he was Edo Tenseid.



He didn't look like he minded that much either.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> jeanne
> 
> good that you're here
> i need someone to tend to my wounds


what happen 



btw, i wish evil would confirm if madara appears in real time or not, depending on the answer i will be way more excited for this chapter


----------



## Jad (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I get the feeling that he thinks a bit more highly of Obito than a pawn, since he apparently left his plans and his very life in his hands.
> 
> Nagato is someone he seemed to view as nothing more than a tool.



Well, the way I see it, if only one person gets to control the Infinite Genjutsu, the Moons Eye Plan, it would be Madara, since he wouldn't want to be controlled. Unless all Uchiha's aren't affected.


----------



## Raventhal (Sep 5, 2012)

This flashback will be the back story of the whole manga.


----------



## Fay (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys, what spoilers are you talking about ? Someone please enlighten me!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Technically, Madara's better off than if Nagato revived him, I guess. The Kabuto/Itachi combo made him immortal. Still, he'd be pissed at Obito's slowness, most likely. And the fact that he abused his fan.



Nic said:


> Pika still full of MAD.



Nic, you stalk me, eh?


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Actually from the dialogue, the War _wasn't_ part of the plan. And so far, Obito has failed getting Naruto and Bee making Jubi full power.
> 
> I honestly wouldn't doubt Madara just saying 'Obito, I had such high hopes for you.' Before ripping his soul out. 'But I warned you what would happen if you failed.'



yeah we all know how much Madara hates war.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> He didn't look like he minded that much either.


he's just that boss

"what, war? ok"
"what, no war? fine"
"bring me the anus of hashirama"
"do not ask foolish questions, just bri-"

he's indifferent
except when it comes to... wood users


----------



## 1nkorus (Sep 5, 2012)

> Hey guys, what spoilers are you talking about ? Someone please enlighten me!


Read OP post.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Fay said:


> Hey guys, what spoilers are you talking about ? Someone please enlighten me!



Evil posted a spoiler like 30 pages back.

Kakashi let Rin die, Madara appears and knows Obito(?), flashback of Obito's death.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 5, 2012)

Jad said:


> Well, the way I see it, if only one person gets to control the Infinite Genjutsu, the Moons Eye Plan, it would be Madara, since he wouldn't want to be controlled. Unless all Uchiha's aren't affected.


Indeed, what with that undying body of his, if he pulls it off then it will really be a never ending dream for all of eternity. He won't ever get old or sick.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow, so Madara shows up!? Epic, epic, epic. Kages have failed miserably, indeed. Tsunade, I am disappointed in you if that's truly the case.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> what happen
> 
> 
> 
> btw, i wish evil would confirm if madara appears in real time or not, depending on the answer i will be way more excited for this chapter


people be hating again  y they gotta hate on this manga

i'm going to be your pikachu for a few minutes
which means
well
i might end up being nursed to health, or whipped until i cum

either way, it's fine


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 5, 2012)

The war was because Obito secretly wanted to be stopped. Think about it.

It's why he's activating the Juubi now. It's why he didn't just warp Naruto when he could have, or Bee.

It's why he didn't teleport with Gedo and start the awakening there.

He simply wants to be stopped.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> yeah we all know how much Madara hates war.


...not. The. Point.

Madara perhaps _did_ plan for the World War. But its more likely he wanted to have the Jyubi behind him while starting it.


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 5, 2012)

madara dont know obito, he only know zetsu and nagto


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...not. The. Point.
> 
> Madara perhaps _did_ plan for the World War. But its more likely he wanted to have the Jyubi behind him while starting it.



Good point.

Honestly, I don't see a need for war at all if he managed to collect all of the Bijuu beforehand.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...not. The. Point.
> 
> Madara perhaps _did_ plan for the World War. But its more likely he wanted to have the Jyubi behind him while starting it.



and now he has it.   Besides Madara is probably quite happy to have an immortal body at this point.


----------



## NO (Sep 5, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> madara dont know obito, he only know zetsu and nagto


Nice fanfic.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> madara dont know obito, he only know zetsu and nagto



You must have missed chapter 560 and Kishi's recent interview.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh, didn't know there were spoilers. Well, I trust Evil. I actually like the sound of the spoilers. I knew that Madara had to be involved with helping Obito. Looks like he might just end up training him and being the one that attacked the village?

I like that Evil gives puzzles etc etc. It is cool.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> madara dont know obito, he only know zetsu and nagto



kishi said in an interview that Madara and Tobi know each other.


----------



## Fay (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Evil posted a spoiler like 30 pages back.
> 
> Kakashi let Rin die, Madara appears and knows Obito(?), flashback of Obito's death.



Wow...

Well all I know is that not _both_ Madara and Obito can die here...cause that would mean only Sasuke is left to fight for another 1.5 years worth of manga.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

^ Obito lost his mask and is getting flashbacks. 



Kenneth said:


> he's just that boss
> 
> "what, war? ok"
> "what, no war? fine"
> ...



Poor Madara. Forever butthurt because he didn't get butthurt.


----------



## auem (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Evil posted a spoiler like 30 pages back.
> 
> Kakashi let Rin die, Madara appears and knows Obito(?), flashback of Obito's death.



don't forget the alternative interpretation...

'Kakashi let Rin die and Obito knows,Madara appears.flashback of Obito dying.'


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> people be hating again  y they gotta hate on this manga
> 
> i'm going to be your pikachu for a few minutes
> which means
> ...


dont be so upset <3, its NF, what do you expect?


now thats nostagic, what do you prefer? well you know what i prefer, right? 



damn, flying madara must happen, really, i would fall of my chair having multiple orgasms


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Sep 5, 2012)

Neji is gonna unleash golden byukagan and single handily end this war. Madara and tobi's sharrigans have failed to work and they are wondering why. Neji explains how the sharrigan was created from the byukagan.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Fay said:


> Wow...
> 
> Well all I know is that not _both_ Madara and Obito can die here...cause that would mean only Sasuke is left to fight for another 1.5 years worth of manga.



That would stink something awful. 

If Sasuke and Orochimaru were the only villains left, I'll probably stop reading week-to-week and wait for the manga to end.


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 5, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> The war was because Obito secretly wanted to be stopped. Think about it.
> 
> It's why he's activating the Juubi now. It's why he didn't just warp Naruto when he could have, or Bee.
> 
> ...



well maybe

he can be controlled by zetsu


----------



## auem (Sep 5, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> madara dont know obito, he only know zetsu and nagto



he knows tobi too....and if tobi is obito.....


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> kishi said in an interview that Madara and Tobi know each other.



yeah *zetsu part* of tobi know madara annd madara know zetsu


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> That would stink something awful.
> 
> If Sasuke and Orochimaru were the only villains left, I'll probably stop reading week-to-week and wait for the manga to end.


i can assure you that edo madara is not going down, at least not until he meets sasuke someway


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i can assure you that edo madara is not going down, at least not until he meets sasuke someway



He needs to fight Naruto after Sasuke.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Poor Madara. Forever butthurt because he didn't get butthurt.


personally i think that hashirama left a splinter in his asshole
just for jokes, and it explains why he appears to have a stick in his ass (see what i did there? that's a triple pun god damn it)


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> He needs to fight Naruto after Sasuke.


its simple, they wont fight now.

Madara might fight Naruto and Sasuke at the same time.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 5, 2012)

Either solutions to the puzzle sounds good. Though I would prefer the "Madara knows Obito" as that would make some sense of some things.



Klue said:


> That would stink something awful.
> 
> If Sasuke and Orochimaru were the only villains left, I'll probably stop reading week-to-week and wait for the manga to end.



Me too.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> He needs to fight Naruto after Sasuke.



He's going to be fighting Naruto right now if the spoilers are anything to go by.

Speaking of which, the villains are about to win. :amazed


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> its simple, they wont fight now.
> 
> Madara might fight Naruto and Sasuke at the same time.



How does Kishi write himself out of a fight between Madara and Naruto, with Naruto standing there right before him?

Assuming he appears.

Is it the fact that Tobi used the Gold and Silver brothers as replacements for Kurama? Madara just snatches Gedo Mazou and leaves?


----------



## jacamo (Sep 5, 2012)

Madara is bound to fight Sasuke, or even train him :WOW


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> He needs to fight Naruto after Sasuke.



dont worry he will fight both of them, shortly after their have sex fight


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> dont be so upset <3, its NF, what do you expect?
> 
> 
> now thats nostagic, what do you prefer? well you know what i prefer, right?
> ...


remember the tentacle one?

oh god my brain is showing me all of your old sets in one go
i 
can't
cope

...

also, i want madara to stay
forever *_* he's god damn awesome
i've never liked an uchiha this much
NEVER


----------



## Fay (Sep 5, 2012)

Meh, I'm so disappointed all I wanted was Obito to baww over Rin . Where's my love drama Kishi .

Probably Madara will save Obito's ass and they'll retreat as Obito is not capable of fighting any further .


----------



## Raventhal (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> How does Kishi write himself out of a fight between Madara and Naruto, with Naruto standing there right before him?
> 
> Assuming he appears.
> 
> Is it the fact that Tobi used the Gold and Silver brothers as replacements for Kurama? Madara just snatches Gedo Mazou and leaves?



Madara is warped.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> How does Kishi write himself out of a fight between Madara and Naruto, with Naruto standing there right before him?
> 
> Assuming he appears.
> 
> Is it the fact that Tobi used the Gold and Silver brothers as replacements for Kurama? Madara just snatches Gedo Mazou and leaves?


Kishi can do anything at this point, really. A good excuse would be something related to what Tobi himself wanted to happen between Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Yo, Obito killed Hiruzen's wife.


----------



## auem (Sep 5, 2012)

what shudder me is the thought of final TNJ against tobi...i doubt i can take it......
but having a sad past guarantee TNJ in this manga.....though it is perhaps another 50-60 chapter away,i am feeling sick even now.....


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 5, 2012)

"My childhood crush died so ima put y'all in an eternal genjutsu"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> How does Kishi write himself out of a fight between Madara and Naruto, with Naruto standing there right before him?
> 
> Assuming he appears.
> 
> Is it the fact that Tobi used the Gold and Silver brothers as replacements for Kurama? Madara just snatches Gedo Mazou and leaves?



Madara already got bored and walked out of one fight.

Or Kakashi might die and that would distract Naruto or something.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yo, Obito killed Hiruzen's wife.



LOL true.

What a boss.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara already got bored and walked out of one fight.



lol, Kishi is an ass if he allows Madara to use that excuse again.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 5, 2012)

auem said:


> what shudder me is the thought of final TNJ against tobi...i doubt i can take it......
> but having a sad past guarantee TNJ in this manga.....though it is perhaps another 50-60 chapter away,i am feeling sick even now.....



hello

would you like to have my reaction to your post in image form or textual form


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 5, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> "My childhood crush died so ima put y'all in an eternal genjutsu"



and i will released evil monster called 10 tails to you all


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> "My childhood crush died so ima put y'all in an eternal genjutsu"



what's Madara's excuse?  Getting beaten by Hashirama?


----------



## jacamo (Sep 5, 2012)

Jad said:


> Well, the way I see it, if only one person gets to control the Infinite Genjutsu, the Moons Eye Plan, it would be Madara, since he wouldn't want to be controlled. Unless all Uchiha's aren't affected.



i will bet ANYTHING that the Uchiha are unaffected


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> remember the tentacle one?
> 
> oh god my brain is showing me all of your old sets in one go
> i
> ...


damn xD, i miss drawing these sets, then my wrist killed me 


madara is too awesome, thats a fact 

i kind of wish he would simply pwn everybody and win in the end


----------



## Shiny (Sep 5, 2012)

why is this taking so long,I want read the obito flashback now!


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 5, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> "My childhood crush died so ima put y'all in an eternal genjutsu"


"i'm going to oversimplify things until they look stupid"


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> what's Madara's excuse?  Getting beaten by Hashirama?



He lived through an era of constant war; his brother potentially sacrificed himself for Madara and his clan - only for the Senju to take everything from him.


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> what's Madara's excuse?  Getting beaten by Hashirama?



its still way better than obito's excuse


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> damn xD, i miss drawing these sets, then my wrist killed me
> 
> 
> madara is too awesome, thats a fact
> ...



i feel your pain
literally
i think i ruptured a muscle @ work today
it's my leg muscle
my MANLY leg muscle 

i should... try drawing again, one day, too

also no  well, yes
but the sage child!


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, Kishi is an ass if he allows Madara to use that excuse again.


i can already see him standing there and saying that he got bored of his fight with the kages, naruto will be like "WTF!?"


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> He lived through an era of constant war; his brother potentially sacrificed himself for Madara and his clan - only for the Senju to take everything from him.



yeah sorry i don't buy his brother willingly giving him his eyes. lol


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> yeah sorry i don't buy his brother willingly giving him his eyes. lol



Why not?

He seemed pretty put out that his brother was no longer around. Only that lying traitorous scum Itachi said otherwise.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> its still way better than obito's excuse



so getting your ass kicked is better than losing someone you love.  Ok then.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> what's Madara's excuse?  Getting beaten by Hashirama?



Let's see.

- Born an arrogant little shit.

Then you can also add
- The only person he cared about died because of him.
- Clan betrayed him because of him.
- Got his ass handed to him.

But really, it's the first one.

The big difference between Madara and 90% of the villains is that he was BORN an asshole. Then a few terrible things happened to him, all of which were his own fault. Madara is not and never was a victim. He's bordering on demonic and brought everything bad upon himself. He doesn't need an excuse because he was _never _a good guy.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 5, 2012)

damn i don't know how much harder team naruto can carry the alliance. first tobi with GM and 6 bijuus, now fucking edo madara and the juubi? i see ridiculous powerups for team naruto or severe nerfing for the bad guys cuz this is a bit too much. kishi


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> i feel your pain
> literally
> i think i ruptured a muscle @ work today
> it's my leg muscle
> ...


madara will allow naruto and sasuke to live, as long as they have some wild butt secks for him to watch and remember the old times with hashirama


----------



## jgalt7 (Sep 5, 2012)

i guess kishi grew a vagina along the way....

those uchihas sure take things to the extreme....


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Why not?
> 
> He seemed pretty put out that his brother was no longer around. Only that lying traitorous scum Itachi said otherwise.



i miss tobizuna


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Why not?
> 
> He seemed pretty put out that his brother was no longer around. Only that lying traitorous scum Itachi said otherwise.



poor Madara i'm sure he was really distraught after he got those cooler and more powerful eyes.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> yeah sorry i don't buy his brother willingly giving him his eyes. lol



Databook says he gave him his eyes and died in battle. Madara says all his bro left him were his eyes and power.


----------



## SonicTron (Sep 5, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Kakashi let Rin die? But Kakashi never does anything wrong!



Wat, this whole manga has been about Kakashi doing everything wrong, man.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Octavian said:


> damn i don't know how much harder team naruto can carry the alliance. first tobi with GM and 6 bijuus, now fucking edo madara and the juubi? i see ridiculous powerups for team naruto or severe nerfing for the bad guys cuz this is a bit too much. kishi



Naruto can still combine Sage Mode with Full 9 Tails Chakra Mode. He also received chakra from at least six of the other eight Bijuu.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> madara will allow naruto and sasuke to live, as long as they have some wild butt secks for him to watch and remember the old times with hashirama


he's gonna suggest the valley of the end as a dating spot
watching them while standing on top of his statue, he'll mutter in himself "oh hashi if only you didn't get your ass sealed i would have held it in my hands"

oh god my brain is writing horrible fanfiction
but the kind that's so horrible you just can't look away


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Let's see.
> 
> - Born an arrogant little shit.
> 
> ...



you mean the person he cared about who's eyes he stole? 
Clan betrayed him because he was an asshole, so no i don't feel bad at all for him.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 5, 2012)

Did the spoiler get successfully translated?


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Let's see.
> 
> - Born an arrogant little shit.
> 
> ...



Reading this made me laugh. 

He is his own villain and pain. 



> damn i don't know how much harder team naruto can carry the alliance. first tobi with GM and 6 bijuus, now fucking edo madara and the juubi? i see ridiculous powerups for team naruto or severe nerfing for the bad guys cuz this is a bit too much. kishi



We'll just have to wait and see how he handles it. Hopefully it won't be 3 chapters of Madara fighting, and then he's squashed.

That would be sad.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't think Madara planned for the war.  In response to noticing the world war, he just said "this seems like something _he_ would do", which isn't really a positive or negative sentiment.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> poor Madara i'm sure he was really distraught after he got those cooler and more powerful eyes.



I'm sure Obito was really distraught when his one and only chance of getting laid was buried due to Kakashi's failure.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Databook says he gave him his eyes and died in battle. Madara says all his bro left him were his eyes and power.



using the Databook.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> he's gonna suggest the valley of the end as a dating spot
> watching them while standing on top of his statue, he'll mutter in himself "oh hashi if only you didn't get your ass sealed i would have held it in my hands"
> 
> oh god my brain is writing horrible fanfiction
> but the kind that's so horrible you just can't look away


damn, thats a good plot, i must suggest it to somebody on fanfiction.net


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> using the Databook.



Manga states it too.


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Let's see.
> 
> - Born an arrogant little shit.
> 
> ...



and that's good

because this manga need asshole villains


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 5, 2012)

Naruto vs Madara?

Yes! Time to Backhand meteors and oceans!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> you mean the person he cared about who's eyes he stole?
> Clan betrayed him because he was an asshole, so no i don't feel bad at all for him.



Did you read my post? 

I said three times everything was his own fault.

You're not supposed to feel bad for him. That's the whole point. He was born evil and will die evil. None of this "woe is me my life was all sunshine and rainbows and then I got assraped by the world and I am such a victim sobsobsob".


----------



## auem (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Let's see.
> 
> - Born an arrogant little shit.
> 
> ...


or mito ditched him,so....


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

Madara is just a son of a bitch, thats what is really awesome about him.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Manga states it too.



yes and we all know what Obito says is the truth. 


At least allow Madara the dignity to be a complete asshole.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Did you read my post?
> 
> I said three times everything was his own fault.
> 
> You're not supposed to feel bad for him. That's the whole point. He was born evil and will die evil. None of this "woe is me my life was all sunshine and rainbows and then I got assraped by the world and I am such a victim sobsobsob".



Yes, hopefully he'll be that kind of villain. Naruto hasn't had a single one of them, right? I can't recall any!


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> yes and we all know what Obito says is the truth.
> 
> 
> At least allow Madara the dignity to be a complete asshole.


Nic, it was edo Madara himself who said this about Izuna


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> yes and we all know what Obito says is the truth.
> 
> 
> At least allow Madara the dignity to be a complete asshole.



I said it was stated in the databook and madara not obito said the same thing with a solemn look on his face.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm betting that Rin told Kakashi to let her go/die. And Obito didn't like that or heard a different story.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

now that Madara is here, Obito can go back to doing what he does best and watch the fight.


----------



## Bumi (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> what's Madara's excuse?  Getting beaten by Hashirama?



"My eternal rival/lover died before I did. So I implanted some of his DNA on my body....but it's not the same. "


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

auem said:


> or mito ditched him,so....



If I may quote myself:



PikaCheeka said:


> ?Is it okay to be so angry over a girl??
> 
> Madara raised an eyebrow, but said nothing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kobe (Sep 5, 2012)

ugh too many pages to read..

so the chapter is ..

Flashback of Obito Dying... Madara appears. Obito knows Kakashi let Rin die.


fuck the colours.


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Madara is just a son of a bitch, thats what is really awesome about him.



madara is one dimentional villain

what's his motive to revive jubi and tsuki no me? world domination ?


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Nic, it was edo Madara himself who said this about Izuna



why would I believe Madara? Madara fed Obito that same story. there's a reason why the clan thought he murdered his brother for power.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 5, 2012)

The only thing Madara might be legitimately upset about is how obito failed to resurrect him.  I think obito has his own agenda though and he really did not want madara to be revived


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> yes and we all know what Obito says is the truth.
> 
> At least allow Madara the dignity to be a complete asshole.



Obito was spoken way more factual things than lies. Did the Six Paths not create the moon?

Even to this day, he is the only one to speak of that particular feat.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> madara is one dimentional villain
> 
> what's his motive to revive jubi and tsuki no me? world domination ?


we must wait and see.

i believe that it has something to do with the message written on the tablet


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> I said it was stated in the databook and madara not obito said the same thing with a solemn look on his face.



and you actually believe Madara?   HIs own clan turned on him in part because they didn't believe him on that subject.


----------



## auem (Sep 5, 2012)

i think real motive behind mugen tsukoyami is yet to surface...


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> why would I believe Madara? Madara fed Obito that same story. there's a reason why the clan thought he murdered his brother for power.



Who said that, Tobi? The person you don't believe? 




Nic said:


> and you actually believe Madara?   HIs own clan turned on him in part because they didn't believe him on that subject.



They turned on him because they no longer were interested in fighting the Senju and wanted peace.


----------



## rajin (Sep 5, 2012)

UCHIHA MADARA is the only entertainment among all those fodders
except  UCHIHA MADARA only entertainment and a respectable character was TOBI
but kishi has not leave him alone and with his trolling powers has started to affect him.

it will be a lot of fun to see UCHIHA MADARA kicking every fodder out their including the annoying SPARKLE KID


----------



## jacamo (Sep 5, 2012)

hos many hours? anyone?


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I don't think Madara planned for the war.  In response to noticing the world war, he just said "this seems like something _he_ would do", which isn't really a positive or negative sentiment.



also implies that he knows Obito extremely well, which is a little weird in itself.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 5, 2012)

Madara said that all that's left of his little brother is the power in his eyes.  He didn't say his little brother left him his eyes.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 5, 2012)

I still think Obito betrayed Madara somehow, and they're not on the same page.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Who said that, Tobi? The person you don't believe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



except it's actually far more believable than Madara being mr. sentimental.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

Man if Madara arrives there, the most fun part is know that some shit could be about to go down, and have certain that the tides have turned and there is no way in hell that he will simply be defeated there.

Kishi really meant it when he said that the war was half way in still;


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

Anyway, Madara clearly stated his intention to capture the Kyuubi.

He will definitely try to fight Naruto.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> madara is one dimentional villain
> 
> what's his motive to revive jubi and tsuki no me? world domination ?



Your name and your comments confuse me. 

Does being a good guy turned bad automatically make you a complex character? I wasn't aware.

The FV in most fantasy series is someone who was born with evil tendencies, then had even more ridiculous things happen to him to make him completely lose it.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Madara said that all that's left of his little brother is the power in his eyes.  He didn't say his little brother left him his eyes.



I have:

"After my brother died, he only left me his eyes and their power."


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 5, 2012)

I can't believe Madara would have the balls to confront Rikudo reincarnate and Lord Kurama.

He will be forced to kneel.


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 5, 2012)

Naruto will be the new Hashirama to Madara


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 5, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> I can't believe Madara would have the balls to confront Rikudo reincarnate and Lord Kurama.
> 
> He will be forced to kneel.



Kurama was his bitch so idk what you are on about with Lord Kurama... And not the half that's in Naruto but it's whole form.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

cheeka, check these comments


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 5, 2012)

remember zetsu clone who enter to sasuke body in kage summit?

there's zetsu clone fused in obito as well and madara know zetsu not obito


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Sep 5, 2012)

so what it is that hear that Evil said


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 5, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> remember zetsu clone who enter in sasuke body in kage summit?
> 
> there's zetsu clone fused in obito as well and madara know zetsu not obito



He never did. He was just on him as spores.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> so what it is that hear that Evil said



Kakashi let Rin die.
Obito knows Madara and Madara appears?
Flashback of Obito's death.


----------



## jacamo (Sep 5, 2012)

Black☆Star said:


> Naruto will be the new Hashirama to Madara



you wish

Yamato will show up with long hair all emotionless like and EVERYONE will freak out and cry ass pull


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 5, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> so what it is that hear that Evil said



Read the OP


----------



## Hexa (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> I have:
> 
> "After my brother died, he only left me his eyes and their power."


Viz version:Geg





> The only thing my brother left after he died was the power in my eyes.


Aegon-Rikudou





> the only thing my brother left after his death is the power of these two eyes


Takl





> my brother is dead and all that remains is the eye power in my eyes.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 5, 2012)

Madara may have been watching the war and Rinne Tensei'd Obito soon after his death.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2012)

Hold up. MADARA!Appears at the Juubi battlefield?!?!?!??!


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Viz version:GegAegon-Rikudou



Fair enough, thanks.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 5, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Viz version:GegAegon-Rikudou



Yeah and look at how he is looking while saying that and what lead to him saying that, it is definitely something that bothers him.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Jaknblak, Madara is an RS.



Jeαnne said:


> cheeka, check these comments



Which?


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Madara may have been watching the war and Rinne Tensei'd Obito soon after his death.



Rinne Tensei heals the revived to some degree, so how can we explain Tobi's goo filled body parts?


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Rinne Tensei heals the revived to some degree, so how can we explain Tobi's goo filled body parts?


There is another Zetsu? No clue. Maybe Zetsu isn't the only one who can make goo.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Mod post       .



Quoting a mod post.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Jaknblak, Madara is an RS.
> 
> 
> 
> Which?





Black☆Star said:


> Naruto will be the new Hashirama to Madara





Jak N Blak said:


> I can't believe Madara would have the balls to confront Rikudo reincarnate and Lord Kurama.
> 
> He will be forced to kneel.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 5, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Kurama was his bitch so idk what you are on about with Lord Kurama... And not the half that's in Naruto but it's whole form.



Lord Kurama was Tobi's "Bitch" too. That played no factor in this fight.

Madara will kneel.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


>





Madara would never let anyone fill the place Hashirama has in his heart.


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


>



I said he *will be*, not *is*


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Did you read my post?
> 
> I said three times everything was his own fault.
> 
> You're not supposed to feel bad for him. That's the whole point. He was born evil and will die evil. None of this "woe is me my life was all sunshine and rainbows and then I got assraped by the world and I am such a victim sobsobsob".



The moment it was revealed that the bijuus were originally careabears and Oro became evil due to his butthurtedness over losing his parents the chances of a villain existing that was BORN evil are quite slim to say none.

We do not have Madara's whole life story but only what Itachi and Tobi cared to reveal and even they most likely hardly know his whole story. 

For all we know Madara could have been a relatively nice guy who became bitter after his parents died which lead to his eventual infamy.

Kishi had made it pretty clear that the real problem is the shinobi system that created guys like Nagato, Sasuke, and probably Tobi and even Madara. All the bad guys until now were revealed to be victims of it and it is Naruto's duty to change that system to make sure that the circle of hatred is over.

Tobi also looked to be a complete asshole and look what is going on now LOL


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 5, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Lord Kurama was Tobi's "Bitch" too. That played no factor in this fight.
> 
> Madara will kneel.



It did, he had to have Kakashi's help, Kurama's power made no difference.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 5, 2012)

It's still Izuna for god's sake


----------



## jacamo (Sep 5, 2012)

forums going to crash again isnt it


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 5, 2012)

So Madara just—going by spoilers—decided to go to the Juubi fight? If that is true, I wonder...


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 5, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> So Madara just?going by spoilers?decided to go to the Juubi fight? If that is true, I wonder...



He decided that a while ago. Then Onoki threw a tantrum and Madara called him and the kages ugly.


----------



## KLNTIME (Sep 5, 2012)

Going back to the hints real quick... The hint states a flashback about Obito dying so could it be that Obito is really dead and the result of his return is from:

1. The Zetsu body and Obito body infusion some have talked about?

2.  Due to the Oro connection and results of his various "methods" being used.

3.  Obito also being a form of Edo much like Madara has turned out to be?  Madara used the phrase about the "side effect" of using Edo so maybe Madara or another used Edo on Obito's body and then died (thus giving him the effect similar to what Madara outlined during his release?)  A person posted a page after Nagato was defeated and said that the Rebirth was made to be used on him.  Instead of him being not only Madara but Obito as well?  

Seems Viable due to me at least as before Madara appeared, Tobi had a "split" personality of sorts and maybe the two souls shared the Obito vessel through Zetsu or the black Zetsu?  Just throwing that out there to make some sense of what this has become?


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> It did, he had to have Kakashi's help, Kurama's power made no difference.



City block sized Bijuudama forced Tobi to remain "intangible" even after noticing Naruto's clone in the other plane/dimension.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2012)

Kages = Dead


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> City block sized Bijuudama forced Tobi to remain "intangible" even after noticing Naruto's clone in the other plane/dimension.



Gai jumping in or throwing shit at him would have had the exact same effect they didn't need the bijuudama for that.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 5, 2012)

Sigh........ seems Madara is hijacking the Juubi 

I mean the strong, overpowered, untouchable and respected guy from the beginning becomes just more strong and overpowered, untouchable and respected. I really wanted Obito to do it, I find way more entretaining stories of downers that started low and got to the top that the story of mr winner becoming mr winner +1 

But well seems Madara is getting the Juubi, hope Oro is FV then, at least he is more underdog than Madara who was the non plus ultra his entire life from the very beginning.


----------



## rob1out (Sep 5, 2012)

im more excited for this chapter than the last chapter since i was 99% sure it was obito anyways..... finally get to see the EXPLANATIONS!


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Gai jumping in or throwing shit at him would have had the exact same effect they didn't need the bijuudama for that.



Throwing what at him?

If Tobi halted his Mangekyou, he would have been torn to shit by the Bijuudama.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Sigh........ seems Madara is hijacking the Juubi
> 
> I mean the strong, overpowered, untouchable and respected guy from the beginning becomes just more strong and overpowered, untouchable and respected. I really wanted Obito to do it, I find way more entretaining stories of downers that started low and got to the top that the story of mr winner becoming mr winner +1
> 
> But well seems Madara is getting the Juubi, hope Oro is FV then, at least he is more underdog than Madara who was the non plus ultra his entire life from the very beginning.



If Madara hijacks an incomplete Juubi he's signing his own death warrant.

Which is why I doubt he'll do it.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2012)

How is that Madara arrived to the Juubi battle, before the alliance did?


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Throwing what at him?
> 
> If Tobi halted his Mangekyou, he would have been torn to shit by the Bijuudama.



Whatever he wanted rofl rocks for all I care, it's not hard to make him stay intangible.


----------



## Summers (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> MADARA RAPED OBITO!?



Explains the butthurt.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If Madara hijacks an incomplete Juubi he's signing his own death warrant.
> 
> Which is why I doubt he'll do it.



But he's dead already


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 5, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> How is that Madara arrived to the Juubi battle, before the alliance did?


Shinra Tensei accelerated him to 300km/h.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Whatever he wanted rofl rocks for all I care, it's not hard to make him stay intangible.



Rasengan to the face or a rock that he could potential knock away with his fan?

Rasengan to the face or get torn apart by a massive Bijuudama?


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 5, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> I can't believe Madara would have the balls to confront Rikudo reincarnate and Lord Kurama.
> 
> He will be forced to kneel.



Wasn't Lord Kurama Madara's pet?

He fears Madara more than cancer and taxes


----------



## shibunari (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara would never let anyone fill the place Hashirama has in his heart.


This!
Hashidara forever!   Hashi was obvious Mada's secret lover


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Jaknblak, Madara is an RS.



Just a shameful wannabe is all my eyes see. Pitiful.



Seraphiel said:


> It did, he had to have Kakashi's help, Kurama's power made no difference.



That is false. Lord Kurama's power granted them the power to not be nuked by Rikudo's 6 Great children.

I'd say Obito had a chance against The great Sage Uzumaki Naruto before he got the co-operation of Lord Kurama. But after that...Obito has no hope of defeating the almighty duo. Obito is still standing fine and strong while Kakashi seems to be out of commission. The fight is not over my child. Lord Kurama's power is the only thing that can and will end this humorous battle.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 5, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> He decided that a while ago. Then Onoki threw a tantrum and Madara called him and the kages ugly.



Sounds like Madara.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If Madara hijacks an incomplete Juubi he's signing his own death warrant.
> 
> Which is why I doubt he'll do it.



The one who has Juubi is the one who is FV, simple as that it has been clear if Obito gets Juubi Obito is FV, is Oro gets Juubi Oro is FV, if Madara gets Juubi is FV. How does that exactly mean his defeat? Unless you mean his obligatory defeat as FV at the end of the manga.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> Ei appears and solos Obito
> 
> :sanji


That worked well the first time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> The moment it was revealed that the bijuus were originally careabears and Oro became evil due to his butthurtedness over losing his parents the chances of a villain existing that was BORN evil are quite slim to say none.
> 
> We do not have Madara's whole life story but only what Itachi and Tobi cared to reveal and even they most likely hardly know his whole story.
> 
> ...



That's why the smartest guy in the series believed that Madara is 100% immune to TnJ.

From what we've seen of Madara, he's more likely to have killed his own parents for the lulz. His current attitude goes completely against any idea of him once being some sweet, kind-hearted little boy like Nagato and Obito. He's not even angry. He's so calm in his arrogance and cruelty that there doesn't seem to be a catalyst behind it. If so, he'd have lost it by now.

That and if his parents died he wouldn't allow his only other family member alive to die the way he did. 

Madara was a power-hungry merc. He was obsessed with killing Hashirama when he was still jailbait.

And tl;;dr Hidan was a dick through and through. Kishi has demonstrated that he's capable of making villains like that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara would never let anyone fill the place Hashirama has in his heart.


such blasphemy 



Black☆Star said:


> I said he *will be*, not *is*



BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 5, 2012)

How the hell do I come with this shit to say.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 5, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Just a shameful wannabe is all my eyes see. Pitiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You obv missed Tobi slaping KCM Naruto away rofl... And not worrying at all, Naruto would have just flailed around in BM until 5 minutes passed.

Don't even man. Go play BF3 or something that sounds about as much mental exercise as you can take.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> there doesn't seem to be a catalyst behind it. If so, he'd have lost it by now.



Friendzone > Madara. Madara was Friendzoned by Hashirama and thus that was the catalyst.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 5, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Sigh........ seems Madara is hijacking the Juubi
> 
> I mean the strong, overpowered, untouchable and respected guy from the beginning becomes just more strong and overpowered, untouchable and respected. I really wanted Obito to do it, I find way more entretaining stories of downers that started low and got to the top that the story of mr winner becoming mr winner +1
> 
> But well seems Madara is getting the Juubi, hope Oro is FV then, at least he is more underdog than Madara who was the non plus ultra his entire life from the very beginning.



I have to agree that an invincible villain becoming even more...invincible doesn't bring much to the table.

Still, Tobi may somehow outsmart him and take all the power for himself. The Juubi power up fits Tobi more than Madara with the former being so much a Dark Naruto.

Hopefully neither of them dies yet though as there are to many mysteries left and the Rinnegan could still have some new tricks to show. Madara meeting Sasuke who is the closest to his "true successor" could also be interesting...


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 5, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> How is that Madara arrived to the Juubi battle, before the alliance did?



goku taught him instant transmission in afterlife


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> The one who has Juubi is the one who is FV, simple as that it has been clear if Obito gets Juubi Obito is FV, is Oro gets Juubi Oro is FV, if Madara gets Juubi is FV. How does that exactly mean his defeat? Unless you mean his obligatory defeat as FV at the end of the manga.



We are bound to see complete Juubi at some point, so if Madara takes the incomplete Juubi for himself then he won't be final villain, someone else will be and they will get the true Juubi.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> We are bound to see complete Juubi at some point, so if Madara takes the incomplete Juubi for himself then he won't be final villain, someone else will be and they will get the true Juubi.



True Juubi, how?

How are they going to get the "true" Juubi without first killing Bee and Naruto?


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> We are bound to see complete Juubi at some point, so if Madara takes the incomplete Juubi for himself then he won't be final villain, someone else will be and they will get the true Juubi.



We probably won't.

Because Madara has an incomplete -kurama and gyuuki.

Naruto has Kurama, the tails Kurama absorbed from Gyuuki and all the fistbump chakra the bijuu gave to Naruto, if anything we will see pseudo juubi vs pseudo juubi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

i want flying Madara with this song in the background


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejTgl3cCyDo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> True Juubi, how?
> 
> How are they going to get the "true" Juubi without first killing Bee and Naruto?



By killing Bee and Naruto.


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 5, 2012)

Juubi is FV


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> We are bound to see complete Juubi at some point, so if Madara takes the incomplete Juubi for himself then he won't be final villain, someone else will be and they will get the true Juubi.



Madara's the only character capable of even handling the juubi. Jinns need massive amounts of chakra, hence Uzumaki being used as Kyuubi jinns. The Juubi would need someone who is haxed through the roof. That leaves Madara, who is not only a chakra beast with a Senju body, but who is immortal anyhow so he can't be killed by it.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 5, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> How is that Madara arrived to the Juubi battle, before the alliance did?



They got lost.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> By killing Bee and Naruto.



Which obviously isn't going to happen. That's why we Kishi gave Tobi a piece of the Hachibi's tentacle and the Gold and Silver brothers.


----------



## KLNTIME (Sep 5, 2012)

Why cant the Juubi be the FV?  If the Rikudo Senin had a difficult time doing it, you think Oro, Tobi/Obito, or Madara can control it? The way it was explained I dont see how anyone who could control it. (least for a prolonged period if at all).

If the Juubi is indeed "reformed" only way I see it being defeated is by splitting it up again as with the original.  And well Naruto is suppose to be the reincarnation of the original sage so my bet is the Juubi will be the final FV when all is said and done.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> How is that Madara arrived to the Juubi battle, before the alliance did?





Palpatine said:


> They got lost.



Random space/time ninjutsu.


----------



## Boom Burger (Sep 5, 2012)

Wherever Sasuke is going, he'll find out his true ancestry and realize that only he can have the ten tails and will use it again Konoha and probably everyone else. Theres no coincidence that Karin saw the evil in him as moster-like

Sasuke will be final villian IMO, Sasuke will have evil Juubi and Naruto, with the pieces he's received from the other Bjuu will make a second, 'good' Juubi and both will fight with Naruto winning and somehow erasing the history of evil Juubi and somehow turning Sasuke into a redeemable good character.

Tobi/Obito is on his last legs, will probably have his last fight against kakashi

Madara, LOL, only introduced as a proper character a few chapters ago and will most likely be taken out by Sasuke and have his 'Juubi' stolen by him as well

Orochimaru, probably makes the most sense as a FV as he was in Part 1 as well, though there are strong hints that Kabuto will do the job of taking him out.

Which leaves Sasuke.........


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> We are bound to see complete Juubi at some point, so if Madara takes the incomplete Juubi for himself then he won't be final villain, someone else will be and they will get the true Juubi.



Or most likely if he absorbs the incomplete Juubi, he will merely will be in that level for a while, then absorb what is left of Hachibi and Kyuubi (Naruto will keep Kyuubi's chakra as his body can already produce it like Kin/Gin) and get complete Juubi.

What do you think is more likely? That a villain gets incomplete Juubi, then the Juubi is extracted, then completed, then sealed again in another villain or that simply said villain wields that incomplete power until he gets the rest of the portions?


----------



## Yuna (Sep 5, 2012)

How come the spoiler thread isn't locked anymore? Were spoilers released, only no one's posted them in the thread yet?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara's the only character capable of even handling the juubi. Jinns need massive amounts of chakra, hence Uzumaki being used as Kyuubi jinns. The Juubi would need someone who is haxed through the roof. That leaves Madara, who is not only a chakra beast with a Senju body, but who is immortal anyhow so he can't be killed by it.



Tobi seems pretty confidant he can contain it.



Klue said:


> Which obviously isn't going to happen. That's why we Kishi gave Tobi a piece of the Hachibi's tentacle and the Gold and Silver brothers.



Rikudou himself said there will come a time when all the bijuu are united as one again.

True Juubi is inevitable.


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 5, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> How is that Madara arrived to the Juubi battle, before the alliance did?



He probably met them on his way to the Juubi battle


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Tobi seems pretty confidant he can contain it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And lead down the right path, by Naruto. Doesn't mean Naruto is actually going to lose Kurama.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Or most likely if he absorbs the incomplete Juubi, he will merely will be in that level for a while, then absorb what is left of Hachibi and Kyuubi (Naruto will keep Kyuubi's chakra as his body can already produce it like Kin/Gin) and get complete Juubi.
> 
> What do you think is more likely? That a villain gets incomplete Juubi, then the Juubi is extracted, then completed, then sealed again in another villain or that simply said villain wields that incomplete power until he gets the rest of the portions?



I would think the villain wields an incomplete Juubi until he is defeated, then the usurper villain takes that power and perfects it.



Klue said:


> And lead down the right path, by Naruto. Doesn't mean Naruto is actually going to lose Kurama.



Not before he proves that he can defeat it, just like RS himself.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Tobi seems pretty confidant he can contain it.



Considering that he's still incomplete, that's problematic. And where exactly did he say that?


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 5, 2012)

Juubi solo as FV

its just like rikudou vs juubi


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Not before he proves that he can defeat it, just like RS himself.



So what prevents Naruto from dying after the 9 Tails is ripped out? Kushina was defenseless after losing her bijuu.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Considering that he's still incomplete, that's problematic.



We don't really know what he meant by that.

He is a Rikudou like Madara, I don't see wouldn't fulfill the requirements.



> And where exactly did he say that?



When he laid out his plans before the Kages.



Klue said:


> So what prevents Naruto from dying after the 9 Tails is ripped out? Kushina was defenseless after losing her bijuu.



His Uzumaki heritage.

Kishi's already laid that Chekhov's Gun with Kushina.

Kushina was saved by Minato, Naruto has a million friends who could swoop in to save him.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 5, 2012)

Yuna said:


> How come the spoiler thread isn't locked anymore? Were spoilers released, only no one's posted them in the thread yet?


The spoiler thread is unlocked late Tuesday night/Wednesday.  Basically around 12:00am central on Tuesday or some time Tuesday night when I remember to open it.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> That's why the smartest guy in the series believed that Madara is 100% immune to TnJ.
> 
> From what we've seen of Madara, he's more likely to have killed his own parents for the lulz. His current attitude goes completely against any idea of him once being some sweet, kind-hearted little boy like Nagato and Obito. He's not even angry. He's so calm in his arrogance and cruelty that there doesn't seem to be a catalyst behind it. If so, he'd have lost it by now.
> 
> ...



To be fair I would enjoy it if Madara was always a dick as it would make him at least different from so many tragic villains.

Perhaps too many tragic villains.

That said if anyone started to read about Sasuke from part 2 and didn't know about the Itachi reveal(or anything about any massacre at all) then Sasuke would look like a complete evil asshole who abandons his comrades and is even willing to kill them(ex.Karin) for the LULZ.

I really doubt that Madara could have killed or even considered killing his own parents. Such level of cruelty is unprecedented in this manga as even the greatest assholes were shown to care about their families greatly. And Madara certainly cared about his brother.

At worst Madara realized that blindness would spell his doom and possibly the end of the uchiha clan so he accepted his brothers sacrifice swearing to make the Senju pay for "forcing" him to do this.

That would still make him an asshole of course but kinda closer to Sasuke type-asshole than a complete monster type.

At least he has no way to understand Naruto as their path were to different and so Naruto may not persist in redeeming him. That would at least save him from a TnJ...hopefully.

Hidan was evil alright but it seems to me that it was that what caused Kishi to give him such a short showing and so little depth to him. Madara is a much more important character so Kishi may want to show more about him than just being a jerk.


----------



## KLNTIME (Sep 5, 2012)

Dont forget that the names of each Bijuu mean quite alot as well.  Something so simple but after his talk with the Bijuu, Naruto seemed to know something that Obito clearly missed which I believe will be the undoing on Obito's part.

I agree with First Tsurugi, I believe in the snippet where the sage was speaking to the Bijuu before he died he told them that there would be a time they would once again be united.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> His Uzumaki heritage.
> 
> Kishi's already laid that Chekhov's Gun with Kushina.
> 
> Kushina was saved by Minato, Naruto has a million friends who could swoop in to save him.



Kushina didn't die right away, but she was certainly at death's door. There was no reason for the Yondaime to seal her chakra in Naruto, killing her in the process, if there was a chance that she would recover.


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Considering that he's still incomplete, that's problematic. And where exactly did he say that?



rikudo obito


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara's the only character capable of even handling the juubi. Jinns need massive amounts of chakra, hence Uzumaki being used as Kyuubi jinns. The Juubi would need someone who is haxed through the roof. That leaves Madara, who is not only a chakra beast with a Senju body, but who is immortal anyhow so he can't be killed by it.



So basically the invincible villain becomes..... more invincible and then more , not debating with you about the plausibility, actually I saw this shit happening from a mile ago once Obito was revealed and Madara offpanneled again I was like "Oh shit, Madara is going to come and steal Juubi " is just horrible....... basically it will be.

First Appearance: "Madara is invincible, no one can touch him! BM Naruto barely could stand a chance!"

Incomplete Juubi "Yay the main characters just got the point where they can fight Madara but oh woa woa hey woa! Madara just got an incomplete Juubi! The invincible villain just became more invincible and wanked! Its just the same as before but worse!"

Complete Juubi "Yatta! The main characters again finally are able to give Madara a fight, oh but wait! HE JUST GOT MORE INVINCIBLE AGAIN! He got the complete Juubi! Lol he is RS+ level now, the gap is just as ridiculous again as it was before!"

Oh boy........ well at least is better than Sasuke being FV thats for sure . But still basically a guy that during all his life was and from the very beginning was and started as overpowered, respected, etc. just become so more. I find way more interesting to see a guy that started from dirt rise and become uber that mr winner just becoming mr winner +1.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kushina didn't die right away, but she was certainly at death's door. There was no reason for the Yondaime to seal her chakra in Naruto, killing her in the process, if there was a chance that she would recover.



There's no telling if Kushina could have been saved had she received medical attention in time.

The very fact that Kishi made it possible to survive a bijuu being extracted is clearly creating a loophole he can exploit later.


----------



## shibunari (Sep 5, 2012)

this spoiler seems legit
very lame..so must be true!
naruto 600


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Sep 5, 2012)

Apart from Susanoo we haven't seen any other Madara Ms jutsu, right?
What if kamui is one of them?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

?Sasuke? said:


> Apart from Susanoo we haven't seen any other Madara Ms jutsu, right?
> What if kamui is one of them?



I think Kamui is something that will remain unique to Obito's eyes.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> There's no telling if Kushina could have been saved had she received medical attention in time.
> 
> The very fact that Kishi made it possible to survive a bijuu being extracted is clearly creating a loophole he can exploit later.



So, instead of allowing Kushina to receive medical attention, survive and raise her child, she has her chakra pulled out so she could spend a few moments with her child at some point in the future?

Seems legit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> To be fair I would enjoy it if Madara was always a dick as it would make him at least different from so many tragic villains.
> 
> Perhaps too many tragic villains.
> 
> ...



Except the manga obviously isn't meant to be read starting at Part 2, and his attack on Karin happened after the reveal. Honestly he didn't do anything that terrible prior to the truth about Itachi coming out.

Madara did care about his brother. I do agree with the way you worded it, but that doesn't change the fact that he blamed himself. He probably blamed himself MORE than he would of had he simply forced Izuna's hand. That doesn't mean he wasn't born a "monster" though. 

And I never said he killed his parents. I simply said it's more likely that he killed them than that they died and made him the way he is now. Madara has no hint of angst. He just seems bored, arrogant, and tired. The only "angst" he has is that there's nobody really worth killing anymore. But people killing their parents has definitely happened here.


----------



## hellohi (Sep 5, 2012)

I think Tobi and Madara are the only ones that are able to control the Juubi or "contain" it because of the Rinnegan.. aka, the union of the Senju and Uchiha.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Sep 5, 2012)

like amaterasu and tsukuyomi for itachi?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> So, instead of allowing Kushina to receive medical attention, survive and raise her child, she has her chakra pulled out so she could spend a few moments with her child at some point in the future?
> 
> Seems legit.



Like I said, the very fact that Kishi made it possible to survive bijuu extraction is a setup for later.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

yeah Kamui seems like something that was made to be unique to obito's skillset and Kakashi's.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

shibunari said:


> this spoiler seems legit
> very lame..so must be true!
> naruto 600



I never trust spoilers of that length that can't provide the Japanese script.

Although Madara's sitting on a throne in it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Although Madara's sitting on a throne in it.



Those wacky Uchiha and their thrones.


----------



## jgalt7 (Sep 5, 2012)

lolz..."it's part of my ability, don't question it......"...


----------



## SonicTron (Sep 5, 2012)

shibunari said:


> this spoiler seems legit
> very lame..so must be true!
> naruto 600



LOL

Isn't this the same fanfic that was posted at the start of this thread last week

Hilarious


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 5, 2012)

shibunari said:


> this spoiler seems legit
> very lame..so must be true!
> naruto 600



Doesn't seem very Kishi to me. Especially with being under Konoha.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 5, 2012)

Madara appears in Obito's battlefield??? it's official then, Madara will kill Obito


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 5, 2012)

> Status: Confirmed
> Source: naruto 600
> 
> 
> ...



So Madara appears in the flashback... ?


----------



## Milkomeda (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I never trust spoilers of that length that can't provide the Japanese script.
> 
> Although Madara's sitting on a throne in it.



Those spoilers are fake I saw those exact spoilers a day after 599 came out.

Can we go one whole month without someone posting fake spoilers?

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's probably asking too much though...


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

would be a rip off Itachi.  At this point i'm not even sure where Orochimaru fits in the story anymore.


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 5, 2012)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> So Madara appears in the flashback... ?


THat sucks


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

We already have legit spoilers, there's no need to go looking elsewhere.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 5, 2012)

Been a while since I've visited this thread two or three times within the span of hours. Almost forgot about the fake spoilers.  

If only those could be Kamui'd away by Kakashi. Or Obito!


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 5, 2012)

shibunari said:


> this spoiler seems legit
> very lame..so must be true!
> naruto 600



"I'm born in fire, raised by fire"

next thing you know madara will said " The Fire Rises"


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

so Madara appears only in the last panel of the flashback?  well i guess that makes sense over Madara already being there.  My guess is that if Madara was to appear it would be immediately after Obito's long flashback is shown.


----------



## falconzx (Sep 5, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> Been a while since I've visited this thread two or three times within the span of hours. Almost forgot about the fake spoilers.
> 
> If only those could be Kamui'd away by Kakashi. Or Obito!



Excellent idea


----------



## Marsala (Sep 5, 2012)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> So Madara appears in the flashback... ?



That's just Evil's spoiler translated to Japanese and back again.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

It makes sense for Madara to be there to help explain his connection to Obito.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

I hope Tobi tries to give a flashback explanation and the next week Madara tells an entirely different story.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It makes sense for Madara to be there to help explain his connection to Obito.



How convenient.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 5, 2012)

Marsala said:


> That's just Evil's spoiler translated to Japanese and back again.



Exactly


----------



## falconzx (Sep 5, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> "I'm born in fire, raised by fire"
> 
> next thing you know madara will said " The Fire Rises"



Oh he'll say, "I didn't experience the feel outside the fire the fire until I was already a man, by then it was nothing to me but normal"


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hope Tobi tries to give a flashback explanation and the next week Madara tells an entirely different story.



In a way, they do have entirely different stories to tell.

Madara has to tell everyone what he got up to after VotE until his death, whenever that was, and Obito has to tell us everything he's been up to since his "death".

Basically Madara being there is going to double the length of this flashback. :S


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 5, 2012)

Madara uses STJ to arrive @ the scene.

We later on see Kage battle field. With Onoki, tsunade, gaara and mei dead. A is hiding under a pile of rubble("cut me some slack I already lost my hand dammit!").


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Madara uses STJ to arrive @ the scene.
> 
> We later on see Kage battle field. With Onoki, tsunade, gaara and mei dead. A is hiding under a pile of rubble("cut me some slack I already lost my hand dammit!").



Damn, Madara's strength even trumps Gaara and Tsunade's plot shields.

Dat Rinnegan.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 5, 2012)

You guys are laughing, but Naruto is going to stomp some Madara ass, just wait for it.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 5, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Madara uses STJ to arrive @ the scene.
> 
> We later on see Kage battle field. With Onoki, tsunade, gaara and mei dead. A is hiding under a pile of rubble("cut me some slack I already lost my hand dammit!").



Dead Kages... I like it


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> You guys are laughing, but Naruto is going to stomp some Madara ass, just wait for it.



Without help?

Lol, doubt it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> You guys are laughing, but Naruto is going to stomp some Madara ass, just wait for it.



Doubt it. At least not yet.

Naruto's got to be tired from fighting Obito and the Bijuu.

I doubt he has the strength to take on an undead Madara who never gets tired.


----------



## Kusa (Sep 5, 2012)

So afterall it was because of Rin  I hear Madara is in the chapter


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 5, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> You guys are laughing, but Naruto is going to stomp some Madara ass, just wait for it.



Naruto's preoccupied at the moment, not close to Madara, and he's been literally everywhere during the war. Even he gets tired, and he should be exhausted when this is over. He's simply unlikely to do it, unless this fight happens much later after a period of extended recovery (like, a day at least).

It would be cool to see Sasuke and Naruto team up on Madara. I could definitely circumstances forcing them to team up one more time before their own fight finishes this manga off.


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 5, 2012)

I can imagine Madara screaming Naruto's name after a sealing Rasengan


----------



## shibunari (Sep 5, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Madara uses STJ to arrive @ the scene.
> 
> We later on see Kage battle field. With Onoki, tsunade, *A* and mei dead. gaara is hiding under a pile of * sand*(my mom's power makes the sand save me! *cry*).



*fixed*!


----------



## Kobe (Sep 5, 2012)

lol that fake spoiler reminded me of Balthazar's line in Constantine.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Except the manga obviously isn't meant to be read starting at Part 2, and his attack on Karin happened after the reveal. Honestly he didn't do anything that terrible prior to the truth about Itachi coming out.
> 
> Madara did care about his brother. I do agree with the way you worded it, but that doesn't change the fact that he blamed himself. He probably blamed himself MORE than he would of had he simply forced Izuna's hand. That doesn't mean he wasn't born a "monster" though.
> 
> And I never said he killed his parents. I simply said it's more likely that he killed them than that they died and made him the way he is now. Madara has no hint of angst. He just seems bored, arrogant, and tired. The only "angst" he has is that there's nobody really worth killing anymore. But people killing their parents has definitely happened here.



Offing a family almost seems to be a taboo for Kishi as it sorta appears that he couldn't go through with it and Itachi needed some extreme excuse for doing what he did.

If Kishi kept Itachi as a "family killer" who did it all just to test his own capacity then he would have a level a evilness worthy of a FV IMO.

I just stopped expecting true evil from anyone after Kyuubi who was said to be hatred in physical form suddenly strated crying in a flashback over his grandpa and shown as a sad and tormented little thing. Perhaps Madara will add something new to the overused tragic villain formula. At least I hope he isn't taken down through some corny speech.

The problem with Madara is that he is immortal and so there are basically only 2 ways to take him down:

-To seal him but I doubt any seal could keep this guy under control for long and if he frees eventually then it means that the good guys failed. Keeping a villain sealed is only good for a short time as he will break free sooner or later. PERHAPS the Death God seal could keep him sealed permanently but even that might be overcome somehow...and no one alive knowes it.

-To TnJ him. Yup, as we had seen with Sai's brother and Sasori the guys who are Edos can set free from the jutsu when they are finally at peace. TO Shin it was seeing his brother's picture book and for Sasori it was hearing that his art will in fact remain eternal for the future generations to come. Perhaps Madara seeing how strong Sasuke(a guy who so resembles Izuna physically at least) had become and how he carries the will of the clan could let it go and vanish. Or something like that.

Whatever happens I hope he goes away like a badass and not how Nagato was handled...


----------



## Penance (Sep 5, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> You guys are laughing, but Naruto is going to stomp some Madara ass, just wait for it.



I wouldn't put it past mah boi...even though it should be Lee...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Dead Kages... I like it



Dead kages? Who doesn't like it? 

The rookies will find their bodies and stop to bury them. That will get them out of the way.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

I do wonder whether we'll get a flash to the Kages, or if Kishi will just leave their fate hanging in limbo.


----------



## jgalt7 (Sep 5, 2012)

if madara somehow gets there using hiraishin, i'm gonna hurt someone......


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Offing a family almost seems to be a taboo for Kishi as it sorta appears that he couldn't go through with it and Itachi needed some extreme excuse for doing what he did.
> 
> If Kishi kept Itachi as a "family killer" who did it all just to test his own capacity then he would have a level a evilness worthy of a FV IMO.
> 
> ...



Madara is even less TnJ-able than Orochimaru. Which means it just isn't going to happen. 

He'll probably get sealed in the moon with the Juubi or something ridiculous like that. Kishi created more than one way to conveniently get rid of someone who is immortal, and one of those ways is something a Rikudou can do.


----------



## Shadow050 (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Without help?
> 
> Lol, doubt it.



sadly, that won't stop people from acting like he did it all by his lonesome and giving him ALL the credit lol


----------



## Penance (Sep 5, 2012)

Them Obito sleeves about to get sleeveless...


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 5, 2012)

kages being off paneled would be glorious


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> if madara somehow gets there using hiraishin, i'm gonna hurt someone......



so he's just going to keep throwing the kunai for hundreds of miles? lol


----------



## jgalt7 (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Without help?
> 
> Lol, doubt it.



bring out the frogs


----------



## Easley (Sep 5, 2012)

Madara showing up for real - not in a flashback - would be very nice. Obito probably expected him to disappear along with the other Edo Tensei's. We might see genuine shock. No mask to hide his reaction now.


----------



## jgalt7 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> so he's just going to keep throwing the kunai for hundreds of miles? lol



well, since tobi since to be a collage of everything, wouldn't surprise me if there's a freaking seal in that body somewhere......


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 5, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> if madara somehow gets there using hiraishin, i'm gonna hurt someone......



dont worry he learned instant transmission from goku in afterlife


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 5, 2012)

It'd be hilarious if Kishi pulls a Kubo and forgets about the kages until a year from now.


----------



## shibunari (Sep 5, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> You guys are laughing, but Naruto is going to stomp some Madara ass, just wait for it.



Not alone...he can't even handle Tobi!
Naruto needs learn how to fusion...so he can dance with Sasuke to fusion and Madara will be so amazed by the dance, that he'll let his guard down!

This is the only legitime way to kill Madara!


----------



## gonen (Sep 5, 2012)

Le me wants spoilers.


----------



## geminis (Sep 5, 2012)

I haven't been active on the forums for ever since Itachi passed away...so I'm not sure if somebody already mentioned this but White zetsu and Tobi sure do look alike.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2012)

shibunari said:


> Not alone...he can't even handle Tobi!


Madara can't go intangible.


----------



## Sarry (Sep 5, 2012)

I predict the beginning of Tobi's TnJ conversion this coming chapter. A sob story and Naruto mentioning about his past story again.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 5, 2012)

Madara is god, Obito can't espace from him with Kamui, he is omnipresent...


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 5, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Madara is god, Obito can't espace from him with Kamui, he is omnipresent...



Do you even know what omnipresent is?


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 5, 2012)

naruto 600


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 5, 2012)

Finally !!!!!!!!!1


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Do you even know what omnipresent is?



Given the context of his post, I would say yes, he does.

If you can't escape someone, that someone may well be omnipresent.


----------



## Xin (Sep 5, 2012)

Haha, they disabled Userlists 

I guess they learned their lesson last week


----------



## Wendson (Sep 5, 2012)

naruto 600


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 5, 2012)

How is Naruto going to do anything to Madara?

First of all, Madara is immortal. You need to seal him to beat him. Naruto knows no seals. Game over, Madara solo's with no difficultly.

His only moves (FRS, Rasengan, Bijuudama) are all chakra base. Madara Preta's them, game over, Madara solo's with no difficultly.

Kagebunshin? Madara knows that, too. And his Kagebunshin's are overpowered, can use Susasanoo and MS techniques. Good game, Madara solo's with no difficultly.

Kurama? Madara's pet. Kurama is scared of him. Hashirama's suppression power. Game over, Madara solo's with no difficultly.

Face it, Naruto has no business being anywhere near Madara. He had no business going toe-to-toe with Pain either, we all saw what a horror show that turned into.

Naruto is right now, maybe at the legitimate level of a Kakuzu. Maybe. Everyone else in Akatsuki would solo him.

Rather than upping his Main-Character to fit in the criteria of the Villain, Kishimoto dumbs down his villains to fit the criteria of the Main-Character, and because Naruto sucks so much, the villains get ruined by the crippling (No pun intended hehe)


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 5, 2012)

geminis said:


> I haven't been active on the forums for ever since Itachi passed away...so I'm not sure if somebody already mentioned this but White zetsu and Tobi sure do look alike.



Tobi are zetsu fused with obito
they even fused with sasule once


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

naruto 600


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Sep 5, 2012)

Chapter already


----------



## Tidezen (Sep 5, 2012)

Question...is Madara still immortal? I had kinda assumed after breaking Edo that he was now just a (badass) soul in a body.  When he said he didn't "feel like" bringing out perfect Susanoo again, I thought well hmm, maybe he doesn't have unlimited chakra reserves and he knows it.

That's speculation of course since we don't know how the hell he stayed alive after Edo was released anyway. dat Madara.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, that took me like ten seconds to read. 

Half the chapter was flashback of what we already knew.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow, that was fast.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 5, 2012)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
SHIT
OH SHIT OH SHIT HE'S HERE


----------



## geminis (Sep 5, 2012)

nice can't wait to see this shit go down


----------



## LoneyROY7 (Sep 5, 2012)

lol.

After reading that...let the shit-storm commence.


----------



## LoneyROY7 (Sep 5, 2012)

Madara and Obito.

F***ing epic.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 5, 2012)

well now that i've seen this

>naruto panels
>madara panel

i'm going to masturbate and sleep

goodnight


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Because of Rin!!!


----------



## Nimander (Sep 5, 2012)

I had a feeling Kishi would mishandle this whole Tobi identity reveal, but to this extent?  Fuck me.  This is as close to a shark-jumping moment as I've ever had in the manga.  Not because I felt one way or the other as to who Tobi might be.  I honestly didn't, and still don't, give a shit about that.  It's just the plain ham-fistedness of the writing and the ridiculous amount of plotholes created by this reveal that leave me with a bad taste in my mouth.

Granted, there might still be room for Kishi to fix this, so I'm reserving final judgment on this whole fiasco till that happens.  But for now, the only entertaining part of this chapter to me was the fact that Madara off-paneled the Kages.  Shit, what would be even more entertaining would be if one or more of them died off-panel.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

WTF did I just read? 

Because of Rin? No way, I need more - Kishi can't leave me hanging like this.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm willing to give Kishi a bit more legroom with this because he might actually have a satisfactory explanation for all this.  I hate jumping the gun, especially with a weekly manga.  Though I can't stand the fact that half of this chapter was a flashback, which could've been replaced with actual relevant plot, I can still hold out a bit of hope that all of Kishi's writing skills haven't been flushed down the drain.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 5, 2012)

I wish he didn't have to take the whole chapter 600 significance this strongly. The pacing these two weeks has been weird. And not in the good way.


----------



## falconzx (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Nimander said:


> I'm willing to give Kishi a bit more legroom with this because he might actually have a satisfactory explanation for all this.  I hate jumping the gun, especially with a weekly manga.  Though I can't stand the fact that half of this chapter was a flashback, which could've been replaced with actual relevant plot, I can still hold out a bit of hope that all of Kishi's writing skills haven't been flushed down the drain.



Flashback was completely worthless, he could have fit the majority of those panels on a single page. We don't need to relive them.

Damn it, Kishi.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 5, 2012)

Nimander said:


> I'm willing to give Kishi a bit more legroom with this because he might actually have a satisfactory explanation for all this.  I hate jumping the gun, especially with a weekly manga.  *Though I can't stand the fact that half of this chapter was a flashback*, which could've been replaced with actual relevant plot, I can still hold out a bit of hope that all of Kishi's writing skills haven't been flushed down the drain.



Yeah, that really pissed me of.

Some chapter 600, eh?


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## bill1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> WTF did I just read?
> 
> Because of Rin? No way, I need more - Kishi can't leave me hanging like this.



Let's give it a few chapters.  I'm sure you remember Nagato's dog.  But if the extent of Obito's motivation to put the world into an eternal genjutsu is a childhood crush gone awry, Kishi I am disappoint


----------



## falconzx (Sep 5, 2012)

Well the spoiler really did say there's a flashback

A flashback of Obito dying. -> Kakashi let Rin die -> Madara appears and knows Obito.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

bill1228 said:


> Let's give it a few chapters.  I'm sure you remember Nagato's dog.  But if the extent of Obito's motivation to put the world into an eternal genjutsu is a childhood crush gone awry, Kishi I am disappoint



Nagato had more going for him even before he explained his own backstory. We knew Yahiko died, his parents, how the major villages destroyed his home through two wars, the constant battles.

Compared to that, Obito only had his love for Rin whom clearly died at some point. What else can the reader honestly point to? Of course Kishi can make something up, but I'm not sure how believable it's going to be, at this point.


----------



## falconzx (Sep 5, 2012)

Well I just hope Kishi explains some more as Madara has appeared.

man, 2 weeks of flashback, jesus might forgive him by his tommy gun won't


----------



## bill1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nagato had more going for him even before he explained his own backstory. We knew Yahiko died, his parents, how the major villages destroyed his home through two wars, the constant battles.
> 
> Compared to that, Obito only had his love for Rin whom clearly died at some point.



I know, but at the beginning of his explanation we had no idea how Yahiko died.  His parents dying is comparable(still a much worse life for Nagato than Obito imo) to Rin's death I suppose.  I still think there will be a bit more.  I hope so.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 5, 2012)

*I may not have much positive to say about the chapter...*

But the reactions here in the Telegrams are entertaining as fuck.  Almost make the vaunted Ch. 600 worthwhile.


----------



## just a fan (Sep 5, 2012)

if this is the real translation of the chapter i can be confident in saying the following: 

kishi just lost his mind. 

i dont know whats happening the chapter seemed more like the work of an amateur. obito doing all this for rin? i dont get it. so what? he wants to be in an infinite tsykoumi with rin forever to confess to he or whatever?

i hope obito remains evil and ihope kakashi dosent hesitate to kill him anymore. cause he simply isnt worth it. 

good things about this chapter: 1 kakashi not going to tears or breaking or fainting over this 30 years old kid.
2 madara ond obito know each other. hopefully kishi reveals that madara was the one that fought with minato 16 years ago. this might relief some readers such as me from the suffering we are going through right now .


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 5, 2012)

*This Chapter Looks Nice*

Whatever you think of the chapter's contents, I think there are some really nice panels in it.


----------



## Xin (Sep 5, 2012)

We need trolldara edits with that last panel


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

bill1228 said:


> I know, but at the beginning of his explanation we had no idea how Yahiko died.  His parents dying is comparable(still much worse than Obito's situation imo) to Rin's death I suppose.  I still think there will be a bit more.  I hope so.



You're avatar fits so well.


----------



## Mephissto (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah, I really liked the art. Obito looks badass.


----------



## christoncrutches (Sep 5, 2012)

Pretty much.

I wasn't a Tobito guy, but he's really growing on me. I absolutely love unmasked Tobi's character design/palette, hopefully we get some color pages soon-ish.

He's gonna look great animated.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

This chapter was up and down in terms of art.  Rin was well drawn but Kakashi on the other hand looked terrible in some panels.


----------



## Addy (Sep 5, 2012)

idk about you but liked the last panel. the rest was meh.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 5, 2012)

It did have some pretty nice shots, for sure.  Kishi's writing may be suspect, but his art, especially after I reread all of Part 2 from the beginning, is better than it's ever been.  And Obito looks pretty badass as a bad guy.  Looks vaguely like Sasuke, but still has his own look.  I like it.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 5, 2012)

Loving the katon panels.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

I like how people are scared to make a rating thread.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 5, 2012)

haha i was my prediction was correct more or less:


Jizznificent said:


> at the end of one of the coming chapters, i predict madara will show up and interrupt team naruto vs obito, with the kages fates left unknown (on the last panel only blood and one of the kages collapsed hand will be shown, maybe hinting that something terrible has happened to at least one kages).


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Kishimoto Masashi is Dead*

I don't how or when it happened, but I'm 99.9% sure Kishimoto was murdered and replaced by his twin brother. It's the only way I can make sense of all of this crap.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2012)

Just as planned.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Sep 5, 2012)

Introduce a character called Obito.  Have him lose an eye and vanish in a cave-in.  Then introduce a one-eyed, masked character called Tobito who has the same eye power Obtio would have had.

He planned it from the start.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 5, 2012)

Sieshi strikes again


----------



## Escargon (Sep 5, 2012)

I was expecting something else reading the title. 

But yeah it is because of Rin.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Sep 5, 2012)

Seishi made 666 Satan which is better than One Piece in my opinion, so no.


----------



## Wax Knight (Sep 5, 2012)

Hahahs  that explains it all


----------



## oprisco (Sep 5, 2012)

These kinds of threads are useless. Why making them if it's just to bash kishi? Have some fucking patience at least, holy shit. Kids.


----------



## jso (Sep 5, 2012)

There's always an evil one in a set of identical twins. RIP Kish


----------



## Brox (Sep 5, 2012)

oprisco said:


> These kinds of threads are useless. Why making them if it's just to bash kishi?



Because bashing is the most fun you get out of a forum.


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 5, 2012)

Pretty Good Satan said:


> Introduce a character called Obito.  Have him lose an eye and vanish in a cave-in.  Then introduce a one-eyed, masked character called Tobito who has the same eye power Obtio would have had.
> 
> He planned it from the start.



You do realize that by that logic Danzou could have just as easily been Tobi? It would have made more sense than him being Obito.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 5, 2012)

lol...this thread has a massive plothole, his twin brother is also named Kishimoto right? xD

RIP Masashi.


----------



## ordycitizen (Sep 5, 2012)

The substantial question is: Did he die before of after the KaKashi Gaiden was made? 
But I would say Madara can cancel Edo Tensei was pretty hacked.


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 5, 2012)

ShenLong Kazama said:


> Seishi made 666 Satan which is better than One Piece in my opinion, so no.



Don't you see, that's why it makes sense. Seishi would need a motive, I'd say jealousy and envy would make great motives. Look at the success his brother has had compared to his own. By killing him and taking his place he can ruin his brothers manga and turn it into an embarrassment, making his own work look superior. When was the last time someone saw Masashi and Seishi in the same room at the same time?



ovanz said:


> lol...this thread has a massive plothole, his twin brother is also named Kishimoto right? xD
> 
> RIP Masashi.



You sir are correct, thread title will be edited.

Edit: Dammit, no more thread.


----------



## ShadeX23 (Sep 5, 2012)

This chapter was.. very sub-par. For one thing, I am a BIG fan of Tobi's reveal as Obito; the possibilty that such a kind, moral, and selfless person could somehow become the most twisted and diabolical villain in the franchise just has so much potential. Plus, the last chapter provided all that we needed to know about Obito.. before he "died" of course. It showed us his hopes and dreams, and helped us sympathize with him.. before finding out what he had become. 

But therein lies the issue: we don't know what happened AFTER the rock fell on him. Maybe Madara will tell us, but until then, there's a big chunk of plot that is just begging to be filled, and until it is, we will have plotholes.

And then there is Obito's reasoning for doing what he is. In this chapter, he claims that it's because Kakashi, "let Rin die," but what the hell does that mean? How did he let her die? Did she pull a Peach and get captured again, and Kakashi didn't feel like saving her? Did she trip and fall off a cliff? Did she get ninja cancer, or something? And how is it Kakashi's fault? 

We definitely should have learned how Rin died, rather than getting 4 pages worth of stuff that was already in Kakashi Gaiden. I mean, we should have merely gotten one panel recapping Gaiden, showing Obito crushed, giving his eye to Kakashi, and entrusting Rin to him, rather than wasting space that should have elaborated on what happened to Rin. Because honestly, depending on what happened to her is going to either help justify Obito's actions or make him look like a whiny child who got... ahem, _rock-blocked_, so to speak (;D). 

Plus, that can't be the only reason why Obito's doing what he is; the bigotry against the Uchiha must play a role. Why else did he claim to be Madara, and have such a clear hatred for Hashirama and the Senju? And what about the fact that a war destroyed all of his hopes and dreams? Once again, maybe Madara will explain this, but I was really hoping for a chapter dedicated to explaining what happened AFTER the rock-slide, to contrast with last week's. 'cause right now, there's so much missing information that it hurts. 

And then there's Obito and Madara standing side-by-side. It really seemed like it could have been a badass moment, but the problem is that we only know Obito as he was, not as he is. Yes, we know what actions he committed under the mask, but we don't know how he got there. So, in my eyes, standing side-by-side are the maniacal master of the Uchiha and a kid who helped old ladies in order to get some candy.

Yeah, we desperately needed explainations this chapter, and Kishi did not deliver. Once again, I'm really happy that Obito turned out to be Tobi, but to make it work, we need to know how he survived and how he lost himself to the darkness in his heart. Otherwise, the reveal will have been a failure. I really don't want Obito to become another Anakin Skywalker.


----------



## Boradis (Sep 5, 2012)

heylove said:


> This chapter should be pretty enlightening, we'll probably get _a good explanation_ this chapter about what made Tobi become who he is.



Well we got _an explanation_ anyway.  Obito is like a reverse Sasuke who somehow ended up in the same place. Obito was a dorky underachiever who liked a girl and it just took her death to drive him to super villainy.

Obito/Madara can't really be the final "boss battle" though. Somehow it's gotta set up Sasuke vs. Naruto round two. And the Sauce has got a LOT of catching up to do at this point.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 5, 2012)

This chapter made me emotional.

​


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Danchou said:


> This chapter made me emotional.
> 
> ​



Did the anguish present in Tobi's eyes make you cry?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 5, 2012)

*Chapter sux*

Nothing but an extended flashback from 599, then Madara revealing 5 Kages were off paneled.


----------



## Tidezen (Sep 5, 2012)

ShadeX23 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree for the most part, the motivation as of right now is pretty lacking. If Kishi really wanted to make it _solely_ about love, then he could go that route...but that would take about ten chapters of just developing those characters imo.  And I think that's too big a "time-out" while we've got a world war on our hands.

So it's probably just going to be about Obito getting mind-fucked by Madara...which really isn't as much of a stretch as people seem to think it is.  Obito wasn't kidnapped by Madara, but Stockholme Syndrome still applies, or cult behavior--you have an impressionable, teenage kid who's suddenly removed completely from his home.  His only source of information is now Madara (and maybe Zetsu), who tells him the "truth" of the Uchiha and Senju clans.

What that "truth" is I don't know, but Obito would've known Madara's background, which lent him some credibility.  From there it may have taken only a few years of constant brainwashing to change him. Again, the kid's a teenager, it's an incredibly volatile time for most kids, and Obito himself wasn't that bright or powerful; he probably felt honored that he was rescued and taught by one of the world's most powerful shinobi, who wanted to share that power with him.  

Anyway, great post, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Sep 5, 2012)

I thought that this chapter (600) was just meh. For the 600th chapter, I was expecting it to be better than it was. I thought the Kakashi Gaiden flashbacks weren't necessary.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Sep 5, 2012)

Chaos Hokage said:


> I thought that this chapter (600) was just meh. For the 600th chapter, I was expecting it to be better than it was. I thought the Kakashi Gaiden flashbacks weren't necessary.


not flaming you, but it's exactly why i wasn't expecting anything out of the chapter other than Madara finally showing up[which is precisely what happened]. I already figured from reading 599 again the other day the "explanation" was already in that chapter. If anything this discussion ought to be about how Madara made his sudden entrance w/o anyone noticing it, but that's just me


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 5, 2012)

SO it's like I am reading a High School drama?


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 5, 2012)

Pretty Good Satan said:


> Introduce a character called Obito.  Have him lose an eye and vanish in a cave-in.  Then introduce a one-eyed, masked character called Tobito who has the same eye power Obtio would have had.
> 
> He planned it from the start.


Tobi was introduced with no hint towards his powers. He was just a guy with a swirly mask that had one eye hole. We didn't even know he had the sharingan until he called himself Madara.


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Sep 5, 2012)

The only thing this chapter cleared up was that yes, Madara and Obito were in cahoots!


----------



## Setsuna00 (Sep 5, 2012)

Le sigh.....Obito said he didn't make himself known until now because he let Rin die. He in no way said it was his reason for anything else. Yall just can't comprehend shit and have already given up on the manga. Just leave and follow One Piece since it has been the best manga since it began.

Bunch of bleeding vaginas all over NF.


----------



## Jay. (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 5, 2012)

Obito is mad because Kakashi let the girl he wanks to at night die. Seems legit. I'm still hoping we get something better than that, because that's ridiculous. What's next? Kurenai destroys Konoha because they let Asuma die in battle? And did Masashi just lazily finish the 5 Kage vs Madara battle? In an arc full of off-paneling, he decided to do it again. 

In regards to Obito's pitiful and badly, badly presented motivation, I hope Masashi gives enough of a decent backstory to make this all viable without being absolutely stupid.


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 5, 2012)

Setsuna00 said:


> Le sigh.....Obito said he didn't make himself known until now because he let Rin die. He in no way said it was his reason for anything else. Yall just can't comprehend shit and have already given up on the manga. Just leave and follow One Piece since it has been the best manga since it began.
> 
> Bunch of bleeding vaginas all over NF.



lol shut up, seriously


----------



## Naklin (Sep 5, 2012)

I think Obito is fine. Atleast he is not like other uchiha members.


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 5, 2012)

Rin's probably rolling in her grave knowing Obito's become this because of her


----------



## Setsuna00 (Sep 5, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> lol shut up, seriously



Lol. You need to stop following the trail of blood that 90% of NF is leaving in wake of this reveal and the subsequent chapters thereafter. At this point they'll complain about the lack of ink used on a page. It's laughable and ignorant.


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 5, 2012)

Setsuna00 said:


> Lol. You need to stop following the trail of blood that 90% of NF is leaving in wake of this reveal and the subsequent chapters thereafter. At this point they'll complain about the lack of ink used on a page. It's laughable and ignorant.



lol your funny man, but yeah. last chapter was pure flashbacks with 2 pages different and a sentence, no not even that. A question. This was mostly flashbacks of things we've already seen, Madara was this chapters only saving grace.


----------



## Mateush (Sep 5, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> lol your funny man, but yeah. last chapter was pure flashbacks with 2 pages different and a sentence, no not even that. A question. This was mostly flashbacks of things we've already seen, Madara was this chapters only saving grace.



I think it's because Kishi wants to save rest of the explanation for next chapters. This chapter was about Kakashi and Guy's reaction, as well Naruto asking who Tobi is and Madara's entrance. No much space for deeper explanation for this chapter.


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 5, 2012)

Suddenly the pacing seems to have slowed way down. I feel a little annoyed since we probably won't get the full backstory for several weeks now. :/ I just wanna know so we can get on with it...

But some more info was revealed this chap. So it was okay. I am suspicious of the tagline mentioning the story reaching its end.


----------



## ShadeX23 (Sep 5, 2012)

Setsuna00 said:


> Le sigh.....Obito said he didn't make himself known until now because he let Rin die. He in no way said it was his reason for anything else. Yall just can't comprehend shit and have already given up on the manga. Just leave and follow One Piece since it has been the best manga since it began.
> 
> Bunch of bleeding vaginas all over NF.



I sincerely hope you're right, because this...



> However, Rin's death had a more devastating effect on Obito, a team-mate who loved her and was presumed dead. *When news of her demise reached him, Obito became the masked ninja Tobi who masterminded the events leading to the Fourth Shinobi World War*. Once his identity is revealed, *Obito reveals that he is carrying out the Eye of the Moon Plan to destroy the reality where Rin is no longer among the living*.



....is the dumbest thing I think I have ever read. Ever.

It would honestly be more feasible of Rin's death was more recent, perhaps during the 3-year break between both series; it could explain how Kakashi awakened his mangekyo, after all. Plus, Obito could have reappeared as "Tobi" years after attacking Konoha and slaying the Uchiha because Rin's death was the straw that broke the camel's back. As for explaining how Obito could have used his space/time migration without a mangekyo back in the day, the senju dna simply could have helped him access that ability without having to acquire one; the mangekyo may only exists as a symbol of Rin's death.

Now, why Obito was acting the way he was prior to Rin's death is the real mystery, if this theory turns out to be true.



Tidezen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks  Anyhow, you're probably right, I'm not doubting that, I just think that what you said should have been better conveyed in this chapter, is all.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2012)

Why can Obito use jutsu all of a sudden?


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 5, 2012)

I am kind of disappointed in this chapter. It seemed rushed too me, and it didn't reveal much to even earn its own chapter. Lots of space was wasted on random Obito poses.

I hope Obito's reasons, full ones, are revealed next before Madara opens his trap.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Now that Madara is here, Obito's story can wait.

Fuck Obito.


----------



## Ricardox (Sep 5, 2012)

ordycitizen said:


> The substantial question is: Did he die before of after the KaKashi Gaiden was made?
> But I would say Madara can cancel Edo Tensei was pretty hacked.




Agreed, i think there should have been a clear explanation about that, how come Madara just happen to know the weakness of the jutsu and the seals, i know it's not impossible but at least he could explain how he did it, it was quite fast the way it happened.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 5, 2012)

If they handle Madara first, I doubt Kishi will be able to explain Obito fully. Unless Madara explains both of their stories?

A bit late, but I found one of the most recent threads for the . I've been trying to find how many threads were created that were allowed to stay, but am failing.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 6, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Why can Obito use jutsu all of a sudden?


 
That damn mask was holding him back and now he's gonna kick ass


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 6, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Why can Obito use jutsu all of a sudden?



Because before he still wanted his identity a secret. And if he used ninjutsu, Kakashi and Guy most likely would have recognized how he moved etc etc.


----------



## waitwhat (Sep 6, 2012)

What is the meaning of the stars when Obito says I?

"WHETHER *I* SURVIVED OR NOT IS NOT IMPORTANT"
Can be seen on
here


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah, the flashback was Kishi being lazy again... could have filled that with something else.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 6, 2012)

waitwhat said:


> What is the meaning of the stars when Obito says I?
> 
> "WHETHER *I* SURVIVED OR NOT IS NOT IMPORTANT"
> Can be seen on
> here


it's emphasis, a way of stressing the word

similar to italics, like so: whether _I_ survived or not...


----------



## Klue (Sep 6, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Why can Obito use jutsu all of a sudden?



His mask covered his mouth, preventing him from using a fire technique. And this isn't the first time he has used an elemental ninjutsu. During Sasuke's fight with Deidara, he used a earth style technique to place Deidara's landmines.


----------



## LMFAO (Sep 7, 2012)

I want to know how Rin died. was it during the war? and was kakashi even there when she died? Blaming kakashi for Rin's death is just wrong.


----------



## BoomerAang (Sep 7, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> Rin's probably rolling in her grave knowing Obito's become this because of her



Mate, READ the chapter again. Kakashi asked him something along the lines of "If you were alive, why didn't you come back..." Obito then replied that it was because Kakashi had "let Rin die". 

In no way did he say that Rin's death was the reason behind his ideals. He said it was the reason he didn't come back. Understanding text is really not that hard, but unless English is you second language, it should have been easy to comprehend.


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 7, 2012)

BoomerAang said:


> Mate, READ the chapter again. Kakashi asked him something along the lines of "If you were alive, why didn't you come back..." Obito then replied that it was because Kakashi had "let Rin die".
> 
> In no way did he say that Rin's death was the reason behind his ideals. He said it was the reason he didn't come back. Understanding text is really not that hard, but unless English is you second language, it should have been easy to comprehend.



So that makes me wonder, how soon did Rin die, and why did he lurk in the shadows before her death?

We'll probably get a flash back to this sometime soon.  This flash back won't bother me because it isn't useless. It's something we've wanted to know since the beginning.


----------



## Daryoon (Sep 7, 2012)

Still don't get why people are whining about the whole Rin thing. You think Naruto wouldn't go a bit apeshit if someone/Sasuke had killed Sakura? I mean, he got pretty mad when Pain seemingly killed _Hinata_! And Obito would have had a rather cruel and malicious mentor in the shape of Uchiha Madara to groom him.

A little bit like how Tobi/Obito/Madara/Whomever turned Sasuke from "I want to kill my brother!" to "I'M GONNA DESTROY KONOHA AND EVERYONE IN IT!!!" (a scene which itself would take on a whole new context if you look at it as Obito manipulating the truth to get Sasuke on his side, _exactly as Madara did with him_)


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 7, 2012)

BoomerAang said:


> Mate, READ the chapter again. Kakashi asked him something along the lines of "If you were alive, why didn't you come back..." Obito then replied that it was because Kakashi had "let Rin die".
> 
> In no way did he say that Rin's death was the reason behind his ideals. He said it was the reason he didn't come back. Understanding text is really not that hard, but unless English is you second language, it should have been easy to comprehend.



narutobase wasn't as clear with the trans


----------



## Klue (Sep 8, 2012)

Daryoon said:


> Still don't get why people are whining about the whole Rin thing. You think Naruto wouldn't go a bit apeshit if someone/Sasuke had killed Sakura? I mean, he got pretty mad when Pain seemingly killed _Hinata_! And Obito would have had a rather cruel and malicious mentor in the shape of Uchiha Madara to groom him.
> 
> A little bit like how Tobi/Obito/Madara/Whomever turned Sasuke from "I want to kill my brother!" to "I'M GONNA DESTROY KONOHA AND EVERYONE IN IT!!!" (a scene which itself would take on a whole new context if you look at it as Obito manipulating the truth to get Sasuke on his side, _exactly as Madara did with him_)



Obito turns evil to point he even attacks his former comrades and village because his crush was killed?

Come on, that's pretty damn lame.


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 8, 2012)

Obito should just kill Sakura. Honestly, something like that will make up for Tobi turning out to be a fail in the end. I'm not talking fail jutsu or battle style. But even the most hardcore Obito fans have to admit, the reason he didn't reveal himself or come back or whatever Obito was talking about last chapter was a pretty stupid reason for not returning...


----------



## Klue (Sep 8, 2012)

Agreed, Prodigy94. One final act of awesome would go along way in reducing the shame his motivations has brought upon his name.


----------



## GypsyCarts (Sep 8, 2012)

This, pretty much.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Sep 8, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> Obito should just kill Sakura. Honestly, something like that will make up for Tobi turning out to be a fail in the end. I'm not talking fail jutsu or battle style. But even the most hardcore Obito fans have to admit, the reason he didn't reveal himself or come back or whatever Obito was talking about last chapter was a pretty stupid reason for not returning...



You've still got the gills to show your face around here after 599?


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 8, 2012)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> You've still got the gills to show your face around here after 599?



I'm just telling it like it is


----------



## Klue (Sep 9, 2012)

GypsyCarts said:


> This, pretty much.


----------



## Jay. (Sep 9, 2012)

sum the video up you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------

